# SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac™ LLC



## shelm

orbital said:


> This was all started a couple years ago w/ Tod from illuminationgear & the owner of ET.
> I can't believe it's been that long now,, Tod & I had phone & email correspondence on these some time ago.
> 
> Look for *sportaclight.com* coming soon for P60 goods:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> _________________________________
> add: most most interesting part of these drop-ins will be the great EagleTac drivers




Sportac P60 LED dropin for *Surefire* hosts (*XM-L2 U2*) — Sportac P60 LED dropin for Surefire hosts (XM-L2 U2), brass construction housing, deep and throw optimized smooth reflector, 1116 LED lumen, 2.7-9V operating voltage, built with CREE XM-L2 U2 Cool white LED, or CREE XM-L2 T6 Neutral White LED. For 6P, 9P, 6Z, C2, C3, M2, G3, G2, or other CR123A aluminum P60 body. Need adapter ring to fit 18650 P60 body. 
Sportac P60 LED dropin for *18650 P60* hosts (*XM-L2 U2*) — Sportac P60 LED dropin for 18650 P60 hosts (XM-L2 U2), same spec as above, except this dropin will only fit the 18650 based P60 host (e.g. Solarforce 6P). 
Sportac P60 LED dropin for *Surefire* hosts (*3*XP-G2*/*3*Nichia 219 CRI92*) — Sportac P60 LED dropin for Surefire hosts (3*XP-G2 S2/3*Nichia 219 CRI92), brass construction housing, 1224 LED lumen, 2.7-9V operating voltage. This triple LED combo gives higher lumen output and floodier beam. Choose from XP-G2 S2 LED for max. output and Nichia 219 CRI92 LED for the best color. For 6P, 9P, 6Z, C2, C3, M2, G3, G2, or other CR123A aluminum P60 body. Need adapter ring to fit 18650 P60 body. 
Sportac P60 LED dropin for *18650 P60* hosts (*3*XP-G2*/*3*Nichia 219 CRI92*) — Sportac P60 LED dropin for 18650 P60 hosts (3*XP-G2/3*Nichia 219 CRI92), same spec as above, except this dropin will only fit the 18650 based P60 host (e.g. Solarforce 6P). 













So why did i sell off my 18650 P60 hosts the other day?


----------



## Roger Sully

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Time to head over to the Solarforce site! lol


----------



## Mr. Tone

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Wow!!! Where did you see this info? This is awesome. They are actually making drop-ins designed from the ground to tightly fit Solarforce hosts? Man, Eagletac is always doing stuff under the radar and next thing you know, bam, you have something to spend more money on!


----------



## aau007

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

So who is selling these dropins?


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Wow, they sell triples.. 

- JonK


----------



## Mr. Tone

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

I can only find more info about this thread on the german flashlight forum. From what I saw there Eagletac has a lot of great new stuff coming for 2014. The thought of a tight-fitting triple Nichia that is driven well is exciting. I had a EDC+/IS triple Nichia. It was great but I wished they would have driven it harder. Time to sell some more stuff!


----------



## orbital

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

+

If this is what I think it is,, 
the ball started rolling on it well over a year ago & I promised not to say a word about it.

Almost thought the project was scrapped...


----------



## Mr. Tone

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



orbital said:


> +
> 
> If this is what I think it is,,
> the ball started rolling on it well over a year ago & I promised not to say a word about it.
> 
> Almost thought the project was scrapped...



Nice job keeping quiet about it. I actually like it that Eagletac seems to keep all of it's new projects under wraps until they have things worked out and ready for market. I have bought many Eagletac lights over the last year, all of which were new releases at the time. None of them have had any of the kind of beta problems that occur in some other manufacturer's lights. Also, as all of us have seen on various threads, you can't have a design by committee. Too many cooks in the kitchen, you know. This way they do what they want to do and we as consumers can decide with our wallets whether we like the design or not. Eagletac has been really good about guessing my desires in lights and keep getting my money as a result.


----------



## msim

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

As a P60 junkie this has my attention!

Edit: It doesn't seem like a stretch that they'll start selling P60 Hosts also!


----------



## Z-Tab

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

They look like single mode drop-ins. I wonder if they would work in a Malkoff MD2 with the High/Low ring.


----------



## zs&tas

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

at last a decent p60 drop in , mass produced with full world wide manufacturer back up. nice. i have never bought a custom or small company drop in, for money and warranty costs / complexity.


----------



## phantom23

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Unfortunately brass isn't very good at transfering heat. I'm curious what are lux/1m numbers for those drop-ins.


----------



## orbital

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

+

This was all started a couple years ago w/ Tod from *illuminationgear* & the owner of ET.
I can't believe it's been that long now,, Tod & I had phone & email correspondence on these some time ago.

Look for sportaclight.com coming soon for P60 goods :thumbsup:


_________________________________
add: most interesting part of these drop-ins will be the great EagleTac drivers used.


----------



## texas cop

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

I'm really glad to see the P60 not die. I've been LEGOing the host for a few years. Where else could you run a 4amp XM-L2 in a 1-18350 format then move it all the way up to a 2-18650 or just change the dropins all together. If the price is good then this could breathe a few more quality options into the picture. Looks like Eagletac really put a good product idea into play. Really curious which sells the most Surefire or SolarForce host.


----------



## orbital

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

+

*Word is, very competitive pricing == $40 ish {single emitter units wil be even less}*





xm-l2 single_____________^


----------



## shelm

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

i don't understand the SPORTAC logo :fail:


----------



## orbital

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

+

One of the first factors considered in this project was throw, there were so few drop-ins that had any.
The ET owner is specialized in optical characteristics, so the reflector will likely be custom.

I'll go out on a limb and say the xm-l2 drop-in will be unlike anything yet made ,
and by listing LUX in a commercial drop-in is bold.
The triple will be a more floody sweeper, unless some real magic is done.

btw; I purposely overshot the price in my previous post, the triple may come in _under_ $40 
with the single mid $30s'


----------



## twl

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

If they are going to intend these for SolarForce hosts, then they should also make some decent tailcaps/switches that can go with them.

The SolarForce tailcaps/switches are absolute crap!
They need a forward clicky that isn't junk.


----------



## Mr. Tone

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Here is another image for y'all.


----------



## orbital

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

^

that's with the triple optics
and it should read _xp-g2 _for the cool tint one.


----------



## AnAppleSnail

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



orbital said:


> btw; I purposely overshot the price in my previous post, the triple may come in _under_ $40
> with the single mid $30s'



You make my wallet laugh and cry.


----------



## Mr. Tone

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



orbital said:


> ^
> 
> that's with the triple optics
> and it should read _xp-g2 _for the cool tint one.



Yeah, I noticed that, too. That will probably get corrected once the website is up for these drop-ins.


----------



## phantom23

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Over 1000 LED lumens and just 2100lux/1m? They also use very inefficient optics - 25% loss (from 1224 to 925lm) is quite a lot for this type of optics (reflector is 5% more efficient).


----------



## blackFFM

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



phantom23 said:


> Over 1000 LED lumens and just 2100lux/1m? They also use very inefficient optics - 25% loss (from 1224 to 925lm) is quite a lot for this type of optics (reflector is 5% more efficient).





Who said the Nichia will have over 1000 Lumens? - Nobody, it's just speculation. And with multi emitter optics the loss is always higher.


----------



## phantom23

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Nichia 219 is quite efficient, I'm pretty sure it will have around 1000 LED lumens.

Any info about mode arrangement?


----------



## kyhunter1

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

These look to be very nice. At those prices, buy both. The voltage range is good at 2.7-9V which gives alot of head room on host options. You should be able to power it easily with 2 or 3 primaries and 1 or 2 18650's. These are the first non malkoff or oveready P60's to pique my interest in quite a while. One thing worthy of mention, the rings on the brass body. Wouldnt it be better if it were smooth for more surface contact to transfer heat? Either way, it's not a deal breaker. I have a spare 9P on hand, so theres a good chance one of these will go in it.


----------



## erehwyrevekool

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Good news, P60 drop-in never die! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Tone

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



phantom23 said:


> Over 1000 LED lumens and just 2100lux/1m? They also use very inefficient optics - 25% loss (from 1224 to 925lm) is quite a lot for this type of optics (reflector is 5% more efficient).



There are a lot of optic variations out there and these might be designed for a more floody beam. These numbers may not be exact, either, since the new website isn't up. Still, I don't think any other triple manufacturer has given a lux measurement so we don't have anything to compare this to in that regard. EDC+ triple mentions OTF lumens but not lux at any distance.


----------



## TMedina

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



orbital said:


> +
> 
> This was all started a couple years ago w/ Tod from *illuminationgear* & the owner of ET.
> I can't believe it's been that long now,, Tod & I had phone & email correspondence on these some time ago.
> 
> Look for sportaclight.com coming soon for P60 goods :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> _________________________________
> add: most interesting part of these drop-ins will be the great EagleTac drivers used.



Greeaaaaat. So I can call Tod bad names as I'm handing over my money? 

EtA: I hope they also produce a more functional line: I'd love a thrower, but 1112+ lumens is a bit much. Ratchet down the output and get a good balance with run-time. Although I'll probably buy a triple just for giggles. :huh:


----------



## phantom23

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

http://sportaclight.com/ is up now! Bad news - they may have Eagletac drivers but they're all single mode. Which means 1000 lumens only for about 45 minutes. Those modules are pretty much useless for anything but showing off.


----------



## TMedina

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Well, it's a start.


----------



## OneBigDay

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



phantom23 said:


> ... they may have Eagletac drivers but they're all single mode. Which means 1000 lumens only for about 45 minutes. Those modules are pretty much useless for anything but showing off.



I was thinking the same thing when I read this thread yesterday. Single mode 1000+ lumen dropin  Great price point and I think EagleTac makes great stuff, but without a low and maybe a medium, the real world uses for this are small.


----------



## tobrien

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

going gear stocks them now. $35.90 for triples, $32.90 for singles

edit: according to the Sportac site, the triples for Surefires are 1.3 o.z. (36g)

does that seem way too lightweight to anyone? i guess heatsinking may not be too good


----------



## orbital

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

^

they list stuff they don't have in stock

_________________________________________

the weight listed is more than an EDC+ xml unit,,, those are 20gr.


----------



## rje58

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Agreed - if these are in fact single mode, that is puzzling. Is there anything that actually states they are single mode? Or is it just being assumed because the initial announcement ads don't list modes...?


OneBigDay said:


> I was thinking the same thing when I read this thread yesterday. Single mode 1000+ lumen dropin  Great price point and I think EagleTac makes great stuff, but without a low and maybe a medium, the real world uses for this are small.


----------



## Mr. Tone

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

I see that on the website it is saying the new Nichia 219 Hi CRI emitters are 5000K and not 4500K. I really hope that is a typo or something because 5000K is too cool for me. Just when I was getting excited about a 2014 D25A titanium clicky with a Nichia 219 and also a Sportac triple Nichia that is a big let down. I really hope that is an error in the listing.:mecry:


----------



## wertzius

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

I asked Eagtac. They are singlemode and no other Dropins are planned.


----------



## Croquette

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

I'm a little confused. Wich one will fit solarforce L2 hosts?

The single mode interface don't bother me too much. A least, it's an easy interface


----------



## Disciple

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



phantom23 said:


> Over 1000 LED lumens and just 2100lux/1m? They also use very inefficient optics - 25% loss (from 1224 to 925lm) is quite a lot for this type of optics (reflector is 5% more efficient).





TMedina said:


> I hope they also produce a more functional line: I'd love a thrower, but 1112+ lumens is a bit much. Ratchet down the output and get a good balance with run-time. Although I'll probably buy a triple just for giggles. :huh:





phantom23 said:


> http://sportaclight.com/ is up now! Bad news - they may have Eagletac drivers but they're all single mode. Which means 1000 lumens only for about 45 minutes. Those modules are pretty much useless for anything but showing off.



I think the Nichia triples sound like perfect task lights with a wide but not "mule" beam. 2100cd is about right for a task light and the high lumen output means it can cover a wider area. These should be good for a 2x18650 or perhaps 26650 body. Does anyone make a 26650 P60 compatible body?


----------



## wertzius

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Fivemega builds 26650 P60 bodies. Have a look in the mod/trade section.

The 18650 version will fit Solarforce hosts. The "SF" version will fit Surefire hosts.


----------



## rje58

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



wertzius said:


> I asked Eagtac. They are singlemode and no other Dropins are planned.



Not for me, then! Too bad because if there was at least a well-spaced low mode then I would definitely pick up at least one, if not more. But 'all or nothing' for me in this case means 'nothing'.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## orbital

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

+

It's still very early days with these drop-ins, nothing is set in stone.
EagleTac was looking into a _twist_ mode change but it may not work in all hosts.
~~It's not like they don't have the technology for a multi-mode, so we will see.

If they came out w/ a simgle mode at only 600lm or something, people would complain about that.
At a *third *the price of a Malkoff xml2, the SPORTAC xml2 gives 1000lm & throw,,, not really so bad


----------



## TMedina

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

It would take _a lot_ to pry me away from my love of Malkoff lights. And to be honest, it'll probably never happen. But we'll skip that rah-rah speech in this thread.

I'm probably still in for a triple as a novelty item. But I have no practical use for a super spotlight that runs maybe half an hour, tops. Never mind the heat issues resulting from trying to run the light for more than a minute or two at a stretch.

If Sportac wants a chance to be viable, they need to produce drop-ins that appeal to more than the "ooh, ahhh, I can signal planes from my bedroom window" crowd. Which is, basically, what the current range of drop-ins is good for.


----------



## y260

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

So, will these new drop-ins work with new Eagletac lights like the T25C2? If they are, I'm in for a triple in an Eagletac light.


----------



## LilKevin715

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



y260 said:


> So, will these new drop-ins work with new Eagletac lights like the T25C2? If they are, I'm in for a triple in an Eagletac light.



No these are *P60 *dropins, the T25C2 uses a proprietary module


----------



## supra1988t

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Make the triple a 3 mode and Im all over it. As a single mode its useless to me.


----------



## LilKevin715

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Kudos to Tod @ illuminationgear and Eagletc/Eagtac/Sportac to getting this project rolling and finally completed!

As others have mentioned a multi-mode dropin would have been nice, but this is a very good first start. I am more interested in the circuit used in their dropin; from Sportac's website:



> C3000 LED driver
> 
> Sportac P60 LED Dropin uses highly efficient synchronous buck current regulated circuit that controls the precious amount of current that goes through the LED. This results in constant brightness output regardless of LED variation, battery voltage, and temperature change. We utilize low RDS(on) high power external mosfets, rugged & shielded power inductor, low ESR tantalum capacitors, and low resistance 2 oz copper PCB for maximum efficiency. This also lower required input voltage to current regulate the LED at maximum output when the battery voltage is near the LED forward voltage (i.e. longer regulated runtime with single li-ion battery).



I am curious at what threshold the circuit will go direct-drive when the Batt Vin is near the LED Vf. Since the circuit used is not a buck-boost there will be reduced output when a 18650's Vin is below the LED Vf.


----------



## LEDburn

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



phantom23 said:


> Nichia 219 is quite efficient, I'm pretty sure it will have around 1000 LED lumens.
> 
> Any info about mode arrangement?



It may be efficient but just going off the output of the MX25L3C I would say the 219 outout to be about 25% less than the G2 variety: http://www.eagletac.com/html/mx25l3c/features/output.html


----------



## phantom23

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

We know now than Nichia verion produces 925 LED lumens.


----------



## psychbeat

*SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

I'm curious how much better the XML2 module throws compared to a standard SMO reflector. 

Probably be pretty nice dedomed


----------



## kicker9898

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

As far as use goes...showing off is great but I'm also thinking the triple would make a really good weaponlight drop in. I've got an old 9P that is going to get one of these. 45 minutes is a lot of short bursts.


----------



## y260

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



LilKevin715 said:


> No these are *P60 *dropins, the T25C2 uses a proprietary module



Ah ok. Eagletac might as well go all the way and produce the P60 bodies as well...


----------



## Mr. Tone

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



y260 said:


> Ah ok. Eagletac might as well go all the way and produce the P60 bodies as well...



That is a great idea!


----------



## TMedina

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



kicker9898 said:


> As far as use goes...showing off is great but I'm also thinking the triple would make a really good weaponlight drop in. I've got an old 9P that is going to get one of these. 45 minutes is a lot of short bursts.



For that sort of use, I'll wait until the test reviews to come back.


----------



## biglights

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

I actually only like my P60 in high mode. I need a light to scan an area at highest mode ever time. I click on and off sometimes pretty fast, hate when it bumps down into a lower setting and cant get an eye on my target. Thses look like a winner and at a great price also.


----------



## Blitzwing

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Want a triple.


----------



## TheVat26

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

The only thing that concerns me with this drop in is the positive contact. It looks a lot like my T200C2. On my T200C2, when I run it on high for as little as 20-30 seconds, there is a large black burn residue that forms at the positive contact (the little gold plated contact point that is attached by a spring). After running it for intermediate usage during a charge, there is so much fouling it takes a good while to clean off the residue. I contacted Eagletac regarding this and they said it was normal. I understand premium high output lights require maintenance but this light requires a little too much.

I of course clean my guns after as little as 1 round through them but is this what we have to look forward to in the progress of lighting in such as compact size? Compact size, extreme brightness=excess heat and maintenance?


----------



## Cerealand

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Looks like they're in stock. Pretty good price for a triple. Will wait for real life reviews.


----------



## riccardo

*SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

I would love to be able to buy such pills empty for DIY projects.

I'll buy for sure one single XM-L2 in NW.. Than I'll see... They are so cheap that is easy to give a try!

What kind of throw should I expect from an XM-L2 @3A in such reflector??


----------



## Mr. Tone

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



riccardo said:


> I would love to be able to buy such pills empty for DIY projects.
> 
> I'll buy for sure one single XM-L2 in NW.. Than I'll see... They are so cheap that is easy to give a try!
> 
> What kind of throw should I expect from an XM-L2 @3A in such reflector??



Yes, it would be great if they would also offer these drop-ins empty so we could install our own drivers, LEDs, and optics. I am guessing the throw should be similar to the TX25C2 on these since the diameter is about the same.


----------



## aau007

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Single mode, 1000 lumens. Haven't most of us at one point purchased those incan, 2AA, single mode, 20 lumens Maglights? Except this is 50 times brighter? 

I still want multimode though, lo-med-hi.


----------



## WarriorOfLight

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



aau007 said:


> I still want multimode though, lo-med-hi.


I totally agree


----------



## phantom23

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



Mr. Tone said:


> I am guessing the throw should be similar to the TX25C2 on these since the diameter is about the same.


Hell no, TX25C2 has much bigger reflector than P60 drop-in and produces about 20klux/1m (~7klux more than SPORTAC XM-L2 drop-in).


----------



## biglights

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



phantom23 said:


> Hell no, TX25C2 has much bigger reflector than P60 drop-in and produces about 20klux/1m (~7klux more than SPORTAC XM-L2 drop-in).



Actually they would be pretty close, only 7k difference at that distance you would be hard pressed to tell the difference with your eyes. I just compared my TX25C2 against a regular P60 dropin and it looks a bit deeper and slightly wider, not a huge difference. Enough that I could see where you would be gaining the extra lux. Cant wait for some people to get these in their hands.


----------



## who

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

I’ve just ordered one XP-G2 triple here:
http://goinggear.com/sportac-p60-cr...-in-for-18650-base-host-body-flashlights.html

I actually want a single mode drop in. I know it is hard to find now, but a Mc2CS switch is perfect with any single mode P60.

I will report my impression as soon as I receive it.
I do have a few current lights to compare against this drop in.


----------



## kyhunter1

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Are these actually in stock? Goinggear told me these were preorder only a couple of days ago. 



who said:


> I’ve just ordered one XP-G2 triple here:
> http://goinggear.com/sportac-p60-cr...-in-for-18650-base-host-body-flashlights.html
> 
> I actually want a single mode drop in. I know it is hard to find now, but a Mc2CS switch is perfect with any single mode P60.
> 
> I will report my impression as soon as I receive it.
> I do have a few current lights to compare against this drop in.


----------



## biglights

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



kyhunter1 said:


> Are these actually in stock? Goinggear told me these were preorder only a couple of days ago.



Yep, I placed an order for one of each. I could not wait. Use the Christmas code for some extra cash in your wallet


----------



## Mr. Tone

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



phantom23 said:


> Hell no, TX25C2 has much bigger reflector than P60 drop-in and produces about 20klux/1m (~7klux more than SPORTAC XM-L2 drop-in).



Actually, the TX25C2 is rated by Eagletac at 15,800 lux for the XM-L2 U2. 

Here is a link to the technical specs. for the TX25C2. http://www.eagletac.com/html/tx25c2/specs.html

Second of all, the TX25C2 has an outer diameter of 1.25" which is the same as most P60 hosts. Therefore, the reflector diameter of both these drop-ins and the TX25C2 _must_ be smaller than the outer diameter of the light and should be similar to one another in reflector diameter and probably depth as well.

As far as the throw numbers I have a TX25C2 with neutral white XM-L not XM-L2 so mine is surely less than the 15,800 rating for the XM-L2 U2. I also have the G25C2 MKII which has a neutral white XM-L2 and would be slightly less than the 21, 800 for the cool white XM-L2 U2 bin. I can tell you that the real world difference in throw between my TX25C2 with XM-L and G25C2 MK II with XM-L2 is minimal and the throw of the TX25C2 is very impressive for it's size.


----------



## phantom23

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

TX25C2 is underrated by Eagletac, selfbuilt tested XM-L2 version and it scored a little bit over 20klux/1m and yes - it's just slightly less than his G25C2 MkII. The head diameter is similar indeed but inside the whole space is filled with pretty deep and wide reflector and you just don't have such space in P60 host (TX25C2 has significantly tighter spill and spot angles). That's why P60's 13700 lux/1m rating is believable compared to TX25C2's score in selfbuilt's test (20200 lux/1m). Such difference will be easily noticeable. Shame TX25C2 has rubbish modes...


----------



## riccardo

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

On new year I'll order a triple and a single, for that price I'm just curious! 
By the way, it seems that on the triple will be extremely easy to swap optics... and to access the LEDs MCPCB.
But they must be NW, so I'll wait until they'll be normally stocked by resellers..


----------



## DAN92

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

I just ordered one triple XP-G2 and XM-L2 U2 in Goinggear. 

I'll test these drop-ins on my 6P.


----------



## riccardo

*SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Update us as soon as you'll get your hands on them..!!

Have a look .. Is the reflector easily removable on the single? How is the star? 

How it throw?


----------



## SLOCIVIC

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



phantom23 said:


> Hell no, TX25C2 has much bigger reflector than P60 drop-in and produces about 20klux/1m (~7klux more than SPORTAC XM-L2 drop-in).


----------



## who

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Just got my XP-G2 triple in. Very fast shipping, less than 48 hours from Georgia to Oregon.

This is my first impression:
Light – It is as bright as advertised. Using a ceiling bound quick test, it is:


brighter than my 760 lumens Nitecore P25 http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?353355 
almost as bright as my 970 lumens Eagletac GX25L2 http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?356892 
 
Heat – the brass body does not transfer heat too well
I connected just the bare drop in to a battery in the open and ran it for 2 minutes, it just got a little warm.

Fit – the 18650 version is too long for my 3 Solarforce lights, leaving a 2-3 mm gap. Not a big deal, but it is there.
I tried an old G&P P60 head and it fitted perfectly on the Solarforce bodies.
A little heavy but we knew this from the brass body.

The beam is identical to the manufacture’s shot, big round hotspot with a dim triangular spill.

Overall, a good drop-in for the price.



who said:


> I’ve just ordered one XP-G2 triple here:
> http://goinggear.com/sportac-p60-cr...-in-for-18650-base-host-body-flashlights.html
> 
> I actually want a single mode drop in. I know it is hard to find now, but a Mc2CS switch is perfect with any single mode P60.
> 
> I will report my impression as soon as I receive it.
> I do have a few current lights to compare against this drop in.


----------



## biglights

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

who, did you get the base model or the Surefire one? They are advertising that the one is made for SolarForce. Hope they fit in mine.


----------



## timbo114

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

I received my *SureFire *styled *triple* 219 today - less than 2 day delivery!
This thing has a beautiful vanilla white tint - huge hot spot, as expected.
Bright on 18650 .... real bright on 3x 123.
Fitment ... seats 100% - no rattle, no gap w/Z44.
For now, it rides in my fivemega 2x 18650 body, with Z41 head and Malkoff McClicky tail.
I'm happy all around with this drop in ... and I'll order another as soon as IG gets his single NW XML2s in.
*VERY* good price point on these units.


----------



## who

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Hi biglights,

Yes, I looked carefully at both models and decided to get the 18650 version, giving up the Surefire compatibility for a little more heat management.
I hope there are variation in Solarforce tolerances, and yours would fit a little better.



biglights said:


> who, did you get the base model or the Surefire one? They are advertising that the one is made for SolarForce. Hope they fit in mine.


----------



## biglights

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Thanks who! Looks like mine will be here on Monday, I have a few SolarForce hosts, hope they fit in at least one of them. Would I be able to use and o-ring to fill the gap, or does the light work fine? Thanks!




who said:


> Hi biglights,
> 
> Yes, I looked carefully at both models and decided to get the 18650 version, giving up the Surefire compatibility for a little more heat management.
> I hope there are variation in Solarforce tolerances, and yours would fit a little better.


----------



## who

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Hi biglights,

The SPORTAC 18650 fits in all three of my Solarforce (L2T, L2P, L2M) with a 2-3mm gap, depending on which model.
They all work fine, because the gap is only cosmetic. You do not need an o-ring for it to function.

The drop-in is in my L2T now, works perfectly with a Mc2CS switch to give an instant low or high.



biglights said:


> Thanks who! Looks like mine will be here on Monday, I have a few SolarForce hosts, hope they fit in at least one of them. Would I be able to use and o-ring to fill the gap, or does the light work fine? Thanks!


----------



## outersquare

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



timbo114 said:


> I received my *SureFire *styled *triple* 219 today - less than 2 day delivery!
> This thing has a beautiful vanilla white tint - huge hot spot, as expected.
> Bright on 18650 .... real bright on 3x 123.
> Fitment ... seats 100% - no rattle, no gap w/Z44.
> For now, it rides in my fivemega 2x 18650 body, with Z41 head and Malkoff McClicky tail.
> I'm happy all around with this drop in ... and I'll order another as soon as IG gets his single NW XML2s in.
> *VERY* good price point on these units.



Mind testing the current draw, particularly with multi cells?


----------



## Senior-Operator

Did anyone receive a single led drop-in? I would like to know if the throw is as good as expected.


----------



## biglights

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



who said:


> Hi biglights,
> 
> They all work fine, because the gap is only cosmetic. You do not need an o-ring for it to function.



Thanks who! 



Senior-Operator said:


> Did anyone receive a single led drop-in? I would like to know if the throw is as good as expected.



I have one coming and it will be here on Monday. Will let you know.


----------



## KarstGhost

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Is there an option compatible with a Surefire bored for 18650?


----------



## thijsco19

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

They look great!

Anyone that has one and a ultra fire WF501B that can try out if it will fit?
It would be a great upgrade for it.


----------



## orbital

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

+

*The SF base units should fit any P60 light.*
The P60 thing is really just a _head size_ and has nothing to do with the battery tube.

Some P60 lights are a bit smaller in the head area & it could be tight,,
this is mostly the very earliest ones.


Also, Tod at illuminationgear is shipping units tomorrow


----------



## timbo114

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

My _*SureFire*_ unit fits in my *WF502B* and *ALL *of my *SolarForce* hosts, with no gap, using the contact spring.


----------



## orbital

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

^ 

I was just about to edit my last post regarding possibly needing a contact spring on the SF units
, you beat me to it :thumbsup:



___________________________________


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Are the electronics potted? It doesn't look like they are in the photo above.


----------



## timbo114

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

There is a ring of epoxy around the lip of the pill.
Looks to me like the pill is press fit into the base of the brass heat sink.


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Thank you sir.


----------



## mkphc

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Got a single and a triple both in cool,
throw on the single is better than the triple, floodier than a nailbender XML that I have, the triple is AMAZING 50' and less it's like holding a nuclear reaction in your hand, would like to have the neutral version,
btw does anyone have a zl 18650 to compare to these?


----------



## biglights

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



mkphc said:


> btw does anyone have a zl 18650 to compare to these?



I do, I will compare it to them when I receive it on Monday.


----------



## mkphc

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



biglights said:


> I do, I will compare it to them when I receive it on Monday.



Cool thanks!


----------



## KITROBASKIN

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Some kind of runtime comparison as well as a beam comparison with a ZebraLight SC600 L2 might be interesting, knowing that there will be a difference in lumens.


----------



## Aahhyes68

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

*TAG*


----------



## Chrisdm

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

No multi mode? So close to great, but single mode, no sale. I assume they will correct this huge error eventually, I'll wait for them to figure it out.

---------------------------------
Chris


----------



## KITROBASKIN

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



Chrisdm said:


> No multi mode?



Very good price from a reputable company...Simplicity of a single output with associated reliability. I'm trying to stop looking for one flashlight that will do everything. That said, I am in the process of getting a dropin from nailbender that has moonlight and 3 higher settings.


----------



## phantom23

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Simplicity yes, but with very limited versatility - the only mode is too bright with very short runtime.


----------



## timbo114

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Sportac Triple 219 SureFire base runtime test on 2x Panasonic NCR18650B 3400 mAh cells ...

Host ~ fivemega 2 x18650
Head ~ SF Z44
Tail ~ Malkoff McClicky

@ 20 minutes, head is getting nice and warm in hand - host is slightly warm 1/2 down the length
@ 25 head is reaching uncomfortable stage in hand - host @ 3/4 warm
@ 35 head too hot to hold in hand - host fully warm - tail starting to warm
@ 45 head temp remains unchanged to my touch - host approaching uncomfortable in hand - entire tail is just warm - output full and unchanged
@ 60 no change from 45 - host seems to be doing the job @ dissipating the heat - I can still hold the host in my hand w/no problems - output is steady
. . tail is fully warmed, but @1/2 the temp of the host tube. I hope the optic holds up.

This will also be a good heat test of my *blue* Viton O rings. _* * edit (no problems at all with my fancy blue O rings)*_

I'll be checking back in a bit later . ....

@ 85 minutes ... no change from 60
@ 100 minutes the wife was tailstanding it to light the bathroom ceiling to paint her fingernails.
@ exactly 135 minutes ... this drop in went black immediately - host was too hot to hold in my hand except for the tail.

I immediately took the light apart to check my cells, which were barely warm - the drop in as well, was barely warm. I like this!

*2 hours 15 minutes of FULL out put * - I can live with that.

Grabbed a fresh pair of cells and put er back together ... voila! wall of light again - just like nothing never happened.

Now I'm glad I ordered the XML T6 NW unit as well. :devil:


----------



## KITROBASKIN

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



timbo114 said:


> I'll be checking back in a bit later . ....



Outstanding! Please update.


----------



## kyhunter1

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Just ordered a neutral XML2 module. The 219 triple is very tempting, but I will hold off for now. Maybe they will release some multi mode modules before too long if were lucky.


----------



## biglights

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



phantom23 said:


> Simplicity yes, but with very limited versatility - the only mode is too bright with very short runtime.




Timbo114 got over 2 hours run-time that is not exactly short. Considering that a lot of people will be usually this in short bursts this will last a long time between charges. To bright for you, but obviously not for a lot of other people. Just what I was looking for in a single mode light. I have a ton of multiple level lights that perform the job that I need them to do, as will this.


----------



## Mr. Tone

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Initial reports are looking good here, that is nice. I, too, would like to see them also offer 3 mode or 4 mode versions with no blinky stuff. For me personally I would love a moonlight, low, medium, and high drop-in with triple 219. a true moonlight that is less than .1 lumens  The moonlight mode on my D25A is nice for a regular low mode but still too bright for my dark adapted eyes. Isn't it funny how .5 lumens can be to much?


----------



## rje58

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Most of us might not be running 2x18650 though....



biglights said:


> Timbo114 got over 2 hours run-time that is not exactly short. Considering that a lot of people will be usually this in short bursts this will last a long time between charges. To bright for you, but obviously not for a lot of other people. Just what I was looking for in a single mode light. I have a ton of multiple level lights that perform the job that I need them to do, as will this.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



rje58 said:


> Most of us might not be running 2x18650 though....



And that was with a 219 triple, not the XML2 or XPG2 triple. Still, paired with a more multipurpose light using a high CRI, maybe this bright light comes in handy, with plenty of runtime for its purpose.


----------



## mkphc

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

What about a two stage switch? With say 15-20% and 100% 
does anyone know of one that will fit a Solarforce reverse clicky
OR
an off the shelf compatible tail cap?


----------



## timbo114

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

_*Maybe*_ I'll run a single 18650 run time test while I'm on holiday.

_*Maybe*_ I'll look for my Malkoff hi lo ring, and see if it'll work on this Sportac unit.


OK. I just did the hi lo ring .... it works.
The *MD* head chokes a bit of the spill on high, but it works on lo - which I think very closely matches my* L3 Illumination L10 219 4 mode*, on low = 3 lumens


----------



## TMedina

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

...wow. It goes from "blinding airplanes" bright to 3 lumens with one high/low ring.

And I do have a spare high/low ring lying around. Hmmm.


----------



## phantom23

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



KITROBASKIN said:


> And that was with a 219 triple, not the XML2 or XPG2 triple. Still, paired with a more multipurpose light using a high CRI, maybe this bright light comes in handy, with plenty of runtime for its purpose.


Runtime with XP-G2s should be identical and slightly shorter with XM-L2. If you have a multipurpose light why would you need this drop-in? Because it can do a lot of light for a hour and that's it, it's not very versatile.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



phantom23 said:


> Runtime with XP-G2s should be identical and slightly shorter with XM-L2. If you have a multipurpose light why would you need this drop-in? Because it can do a lot of light for a hour and that's it, it's not very versatile.



I believe you. The multipurpose light I hope to get soon will have less than 500 lumens OTF and be on a headstrap. This dropin would serve to see farther away or deal with malcontent. Like I said before, am in the process of ordering a 4 mode from Nailbender. Seems like a single level dropin might be more reliable, and nothing wrong with having two dropins in case either one goes dark.


Got the Triple XPG2 S2 today. Beautiful tint. Have some newcomer questions:

used foil to get get the dropin to work in my LU60 adapter for an old Surefire U2 body and a McClicky switch (got the Surefire dropin from goinggear). Is that what people are doing? Using foil?

have an EagTac 3400 protected 18650 and an AW red label 2000mah unprotected. Seems to get hotter, faster with the AW. Does that mean the AW is allowing the dropin to continue to burn brighter over time? These cells are currently at 3.75v for EagTac and 3.80v for the AW. (wanted to test at lower voltage)

am guessing there is no low voltage disconnect with this dropin. Should I use the protected EagTac to play it safe? Or, then, how should I treat the AW in terms of maintaining longevity and avoiding deep discharge? Wait to see a noticeable dimming or mentally calculate a runtime of 40 minutes? Or what?

It is a pleasing, wide hot spot with generous spill.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



timbo114 said:


> I'll look for my Malkoff hi lo ring, and see if it'll work on this Sportac unit.
> 
> 
> OK. I just did the hi lo ring .... it works.*L10 219 4 mode*, on low = 3 lumens



What, if I may ask, is a hi lo ring?


----------



## texas cop

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

I ordered the 18650 single XM-L2 U2 and the 18650 triple XP-G2 S2. Both leave a .075" gap, keeping the head closing all the way on all SolarForce host; L2, L2M, P1D and L2T. The XM-L draws 2.75 amps from an IMR, the triple draws 2.60 amps. For the price their okay, I would like to see both draw 3 amps even and shortened slightly to properly fit the host.


----------



## kyhunter1

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

With several of you all having these in hand now, how about some beam shots  ?


----------



## iqwozpoom

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



timbo114 said:


> _*Maybe*_ I'll run a single 18650 run time test while I'm on holiday.
> 
> _*Maybe*_ I'll look for my Malkoff hi lo ring, and see if it'll work on this Sportac unit.
> 
> 
> OK. I just did the hi lo ring .... it works.
> The *MD* head chokes a bit of the spill on high, but it works on lo - which I think very closely matches my* L3 Illumination L10 219 4 mode*, on low = 3 lumens


 
So these will fit in a malkoff host? Sigh, well no more reasons not to get one.:devil:


----------



## ganymede

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



KITROBASKIN said:


> What, if I may ask, is a hi lo ring?



Here you go: http://www.malkoffdevices.com/malko...lashlight-parts/high-low-bezel-switch-for-md2


----------



## Chrisdm

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



timbo114 said:


> _*Maybe*_ I'll run a single 18650 run time test while I'm on holiday.
> 
> _*Maybe*_ I'll look for my Malkoff hi lo ring, and see if it'll work on this Sportac unit.
> 
> 
> OK. I just did the hi lo ring .... it works.
> The *MD* head chokes a bit of the spill on high, but it works on lo - which I think very closely matches my* L3 Illumination L10 219 4 mode*, on low = 3 lumens



Which model of the dropin fits the Malkoff host, the Surefire version or the generic "18650" version? Thanks,


----------



## TMedina

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Has to be the Surefire model. The MD series is designed for the CR123, not the 18650.


----------



## timbo114

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



Chrisdm said:


> Which model of the dropin fits the Malkoff host, the Surefire version or the generic "18650" version? Thanks,


The SureFire base is the one that fits the Malkoff head.
The Malkoff head fits 3 different *MD* bodies - All of of which are bored to fit the 18650 cell, while using 123s as well. 
I have the MD2 & MD4 which run 1 or 2 18650 respectively. My MD3 holds 3 123s for my Hound Dog NW head.
The *MDC* series will not accept the 18650, or any parts from the MD series.

The hi lo ring will work inside the Malkoff head , on *ANY* MD body tube.


----------



## flashlight chronic

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

I just placed an order for the XM-L2 T6 and Triple Nichia. Now I gotta decide what bodies to put these in.


----------



## softfeel

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



timbo114 said:


> Bright on 18650 .... real bright on 3x 123.


Is there a significant difference on the output between a 18650 and 3 cr123?


----------



## timbo114

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

It's not twice the output ... but there is a noticeable difference.


----------



## Up All Night

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



mkphc said:


> Got a single and a triple both in cool,
> throw on the single is better than the triple, floodier than a nailbender XML that I have, the triple is AMAZING 50' and less it's like holding a nuclear reaction in your hand, would like to have the neutral version,
> btw does anyone have a zl 18650 to compare to these?



So, your nailbender XM-L2 has better throw? I assume the nailbender is in a smooth reflector?


----------



## kyhunter1

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Received my Sportac Single XML2 NW module today. I like it and the beam and tint both are very nice. Here is a link to a beamshot of mine. I tried to upload the picture but for some reason, the insert image function would not work for me this time. 

http://i548.photobucket.com/albums/...D-768E-4471-AE1E-46A5AB849CD6_zpsirnoxg2j.jpg


----------



## timbo114

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

I got my Single XML2 NW today too.
Nice and bright on 1x 18650.
*WOW* on 2x 18650 !!! 
Hot spot is *MUCH* larger and *MUCH* brighter.
I'm really enjoying these Sportac units.


----------



## Lucky Duck

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



timbo114 said:


> I got my Single XML2 NW today too.
> Who is selling the NW XML's?


----------



## timbo114

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

illuminationgear.com


----------



## mkphc

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



Up All Night said:


> So, your nailbender XM-L2 has better throw? I assume the nailbender is in a smooth reflector?


 No the nailbender is textured, the single sportac XML has a much larger hot spot but it doesn't throw as far as the nailbender


----------



## Up All Night

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Thanks for that!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JanCPF

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



timbo114 said:


> I got my Single XML2 NW today too.
> Nice and bright on 1x 18650.
> *WOW* on 2x 18650 !!!
> Hot spot is *MUCH* larger and *MUCH* brighter.
> I'm really enjoying these Sportac units.



Hmm - so it's apparently out of regulation on one 18650 and so no constant output runtime. It doesn't sound much different from the all the AMC7135 based drivers out there. I was hoping that finally a 2-3 amp buck/boost driver was developed in the P60 form factor.
Jan


----------



## jabe1

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

It looks like they are sold out of the Nichia triples.:sigh:

hopefully there will be more.


----------



## rsatmans

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

I have a few old 9p Surefire. I am totally confused by all the options out there. I am correct to believe these do not let you modulate the light output at all?


----------



## phantom23

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Correct, single superbright mode only.


----------



## HIDblue

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Got one of the triple XP-G2 units and put it in my old school, round body Surefire 6P. The drop-in comes in a clear 35mm film type plastic canister with the Sportac label. The retaining ring on my sample at the head of the drop-in was very loose...not sure if it was a simple QC issue or if it just got loose during shipping. 

Other than that, I am very happy with it. I don't mind the single output and the it gives a very Large and Bright hotspot. Compared to my ZL SC600 MKII, the hotspot on the Sportac drop-in is much larger and the output is impressive. Since my 6P is not bored, I'm only running an AW 17670. Not sure about run times yet. Great way to update my old school 6P. 

As far as fit in my old, round body 6P, it's just okay...with the drop-in installed there's a small gap between the head and body of my 6P. It may fit better in a newer 6P. 

Overall, I'm very happy with it and will probably purchase another one down the road.


----------



## cland72

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



HIDblue said:


> As far as fit in my old, round body 6P, it's just okay...with the drop-in installed there's a small gap between the head and body of my 6P. It may fit better in a newer 6P.



The gap you mention is synonymous with Malkoff M61 fit - it is normal to have a tiny gap between head and bezel.


----------



## kyhunter1

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

This info should be made a sticky since the issue just keeps coming up so many times. It is normal and means the drop in is getting good electrical contact since the large outer spring is absent. 



cland72 said:


> The gap you mention is synonymous with Malkoff M61 fit - it is normal to have a tiny gap between head and bezel.


----------



## flashlight chronic

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Just received my drop-ins today, a triple Nichia and a neutral XML2. The triple is in my bored out Z2 and the XML2 in my Z3. Both are very bright. The triple's output stays steady w/ two primaries. On a single 18650, the output drops after just a few seconds. This was tested w/ an AW 2900mah IC. The Z3 is stock w/ three primaries and the output is awesome. I'm in love w/ the beam on the triple though, it's truly amazing.:twothumbs


----------



## tobrien

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

I wasn't expecting y'all to be so pleased with these given their low prices. I have to get a triple and/or single now lol


----------



## HIDblue

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



cland72 said:


> The gap you mention is synonymous with Malkoff M61 fit - it is normal to have a tiny gap between head and bezel.



Hmm...thanks for the info. 

Like others have said, I'm really enjoying the rather large hotspot of the triple XP-G2. Very useful when walking my shepherd at night.


----------



## flashlight chronic

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

In fact, I love the beam on my triple nichia so much that i just ordered the triple XP-G2.


----------



## tobrien

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

how's the tint on your triple XP-G2 modules, guys? it's the highest efficiency bin on the XP-G2 currently (S2) right? I always associated the highest efficiency bins with not-as-great tint. Am I right?


----------



## timbo114

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

That's a very good question. I got the triple 219 for that exact reason .. tint.
I'd like to have a triple xpg2, but I'll wait for the answer to your question before I order.


----------



## tobrien

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



timbo114 said:


> That's a very good question. I got the triple 219 for that exact reason .. tint.
> I'd like to have a triple xpg2, but I'll wait for the answer to your question before I order.



yeah bud! I'd love to have a powerhouse XP-G2 triple but only if the tint is right.

does anyone know if these use run-of-the-mill drivers or something _truly custom_? I'm not going to lie: we need more P60 modules out there with the flexibility to push the LEDs hard but still take advantage of having, say, 2x 3.7v cells


----------



## derLichtschalter

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

I fully agree with you, tobrien! I love to have the possibility to run my dropins with 2x18650 cells...


----------



## KITROBASKIN

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



tobrien said:


> how's the tint on your triple XP-G2 modules, guys? it's the highest efficiency bin on the XP-G2 currently (S2) right? I always associated the highest efficiency bins with not-as-great tint. Am I right?



To my eyes, it is the most pleasing white, non tinted emitter I have seen. XPE was previously the best for me. Nichia is not my preference but at least there is no green, and the yellow is not distracting, plus the colors look good. But this XPG2 triple gives fairly vibrant colors, just a little more vivid than reality (and a Nichia). Have an old Cree Q5 (?) in a Olight T15 that used to be my favorite. If you are not terribly fond of warm, and only want one, high level, this dropin (at least the one I got) is a great way to go. Can't say what it looks like above 4.18volts...don't know if that changes the tint. And the perimeter of the spill is not the perfect circle, like quality single emitters display. Goodly amount of flood, but certainly not mule-ish. My old Surefire U2, with the Oveready adapter to accept P60 dropins has a gold, crenelated bezel that reflects a little yellow on the edge of the spill as well. Not your problem, isn't really noticeable but something to consider if you're looking to get shiny gold bezels.


----------



## tobrien

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



KITROBASKIN said:


> To my eyes, it is the most pleasing white, non tinted emitter I have seen. XPE was previously the best for me. Nichia is not my preference but at least there is no green, and the yellow is not distracting, plus the colors look good. But this XPG2 triple gives fairly vibrant colors, just a little more vivid than reality (and a Nichia). Have an old Cree Q5 (?) in a Olight T15 that used to be my favorite. If you are not terribly fond of warm, and only want one, high level, this dropin (at least the one I got) is a great way to go. Can't say what it looks like above 4.18volts...don't know if that changes the tint. And the perimeter of the spill is not the perfect circle, like quality single emitters display. Goodly amount of flood, but certainly not mule-ish. My old Surefire U2, with the Oveready adapter to accept P60 dropins has a gold, crenelated bezel that reflects a little yellow on the edge of the spill as well. Not your problem, isn't really noticeable but something to consider if you're looking to get shiny gold bezels.



that's exactly what I wanted to know, thank you! that was incredibly helpful. I'll be ordering an XP-G2 triple as well I guess 

thanks bud!


----------



## Aperture

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Just got my triple XP-G2 from a local shop and things look promising, the hotspot is roughly the same size as my EDC+/IS X60L3 Triple Nichia but much brighter and whiter in tint.

It also works very nice as a very bright room sweeper with the optics removed, very impressive.


----------



## cland72

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

I just backordered a 219 triple through GoingGear. I sent them an email asking when they might fill the backorder. I'll keep you guys/gals posted for those of you in the USA.

edit to add: just got an email from them. They expect to have more in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## tobrien

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



Aperture said:


> Just got my triple XP-G2 from a local shop and things look promising, the hotspot is roughly the same size as my EDC+/IS X60L3 Triple Nichia but much brighter and whiter in tint.
> 
> It also works very nice as a very bright room sweeper with the optics removed, very impressive.


nice, thanks for reporting back to us! are the optics the Carclo brand optics if you can tell?


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Also, does the optics make the dropin waterproof like the Malkoff M60? Is it a sealed, waterproof optic?


----------



## Aperture

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Don't know what type of optic is used but sadly there's no O ring to seal the unit.

With the front ring removed:






The inside with the optics removed:





The optics:


----------



## cland72

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Kind of a disappointment, but not a necessity. Just get you a good waterproof host and you're GTG. You just can't take the light apart underwater


----------



## Aperture

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

I can confirm that the triple XP-G2 works in the Malkoff MD2 with the High/Low ring, low is very low however with an 18650 (less than 10 lumen) and I doubt the setup will be waterproof.


----------



## Aperture

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



RI Chevy said:


> Also, does the optics make the dropin waterproof like the Malkoff M60? Is it a sealed, waterproof optic?


Are there more waterproof dropin's besides the M60 btw?


----------



## shortstack

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

I wonder if the circuitry is potted??


----------



## timbo114

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Photo in post #86 shows epoxy around the contact spring.


----------



## shortstack

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Thanks, could see on my phone.


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



Aperture said:


> Are there more waterproof dropin's besides the M60 btw?



Not sure.


----------



## riccardo

*SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



Aperture said:


> Are there more waterproof dropin's besides the M60 btw?



Overready' triples should be waterproof.


----------



## Fir3

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Received a triple today. Brought this old 6P LED Defender back to life! Brighter and better color compared to a Fury.


----------



## ganymede

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Niceeee!!!!


----------



## cland72

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



Fir3 said:


> Received a triple today. Brought this old 6P LED Defender back to life! Brighter and better color compared to a Fury.
> 
> http://i689.photobucket.com/albums/vv254/AllPackedUp/6p_zps06e1baf0.jpg



Is that a XPG2 or 219 triple?


----------



## Fir3

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



cland72 said:


> Is that a XPG2 or 219 triple?



XPG2


----------



## DAN92

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

I received my two drop-ins Sportac for Surefire.

XP-G2 S2 triple (cool white) and XM-L2 U2 (Cool white), Surefire 6P (Tailcap McClicky).


----------



## flashlight chronic

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Got my triple XPG2 in the mail today. Very fast shipping! Hotspot is tighter than the Nichia. Now i gotta wait till dark to test it out.


----------



## riccardo

*SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Is the XM-L easy to disassemble?

The pills look nice and they are not expensive, may be they are a good base for customisations..


----------



## Mr. Tone

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Nice pics, the drop-ins look great for sure. I am still waiting for someone to have the 18650 version of the triple Nichia. So far I can only find the Surefire host triple but I am not in a huge rush.


----------



## tobrien

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



riccardo said:


> Is the XM-L easy to disassemble?
> 
> The pills look nice and they are not expensive, may be they are a good base for customisations..



good thought


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Still nothing on whether or not the drop in optics are sealed (waterproof), like the Malkoff M60?


----------



## tobrien

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



RI Chevy said:


> Still nothing on whether or not the drop in optics are sealed (waterproof), like the Malkoff M60?



if no one responds with a definitive answer by the time I take the plunge (lol?) and buy a triple and a single, I may [potentially] sacrifice one in the name of science/CPF.


----------



## Mr. Tone

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



tobrien said:


> if no one responds with a definitive answer by the time I take the plunge (lol?) and buy a triple and a single, I may [potentially] sacrifice one in the name of science/CPF.



I would say it is very unlikely that these have any water resistance when not in a host. The reason I say this is two fold. First, these are designed to go inside hosts which should have proper water resistance with o-rings in the usual places: tailcap/body, head/body, and lens/bezel/head. Second, if they were able to withstand any water they would likely advertise that because it is a selling point. I don't see any mention so it is best to assume they are not water resistant to be on the safe side.


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



tobrien said:


> if no one responds with a definitive answer by the time I take the plunge (lol?) and buy a triple and a single, I may [potentially] sacrifice one in the name of science/CPF.



Please don't waste a drop in for me! I would feel terrible. 



Mr. Tone said:


> I would say it is very unlikely that these have any water resistance when not in a host. The reason I say this is two fold. First, these are designed to go inside hosts which should have proper water resistance with o-rings in the usual places: tailcap/body, head/body, and lens/bezel/head. Second, if they were able to withstand any water they would likely advertise that because it is a selling point. I don't see any mention so it is best to assume they are not water resistant to be on the safe side.



I was hoping to hear more from either a dealer that is selling them or the company rep from Sportac as to the weather proofness. I am under the same impressions as you regarding the safety of the host with o-rings for water proofness. I was just more curious than ever, seeing the optics at the end that looked somewhat like the Malkoff M60.


----------



## riccardo

*SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

It have been posted that triples lack any kind of sealing around optics.
So, no, it's not waterproof..


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

OK. Thank you. I must have missed that.


----------



## T45

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



DAN92 said:


> I received my two drop-ins Sportac for Surefire.
> 
> XP-G2 S2 triple (cool white) and XM-L2 U2 (Cool white), Surefire 6P (Tailcap McClicky).



How was the fit? Any gap?


----------



## DAN92

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



T45 said:


> How was the fit? Any gap?


Yes, there is a small gap, this is more pronounced for the drop-in XM-L2.


----------



## orbital

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

+

re: Waterproofing

If you use a standard contact spring with the SF unit, the gap is less.
So use an o-ring to fill the gap & the head and bezel will be totally waterproof.....done










__________________________^ I have a cool xm-l2 w/ tint filter for pinpoint perfect tint :thumbsup:


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Good tip! I do that on most all of my lights. :thumbsup:


----------



## nrtv20

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

So this is my first drop in... I'm putting in into a 502b host; I know it is not the best host to use but, again its my first time. It seems like it is very high quality and the guys at illuminationgear.com have been great.

My question is, are my expectations to high for "1000 lumens" or is my host flashlight holding me back from seeing the true potential of this drop in? I just want a shockingly awesome wow factor and I didn't get it.

I'm also running a 3400mAH ealgetac battery so I should have solid power delivery.

If you are blaming my host, please tell me why and what you would change to?

Thanks!
Nick


----------



## orbital

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

^

Nick, your host isn't holding you back (meaning its switch)
the 1000ln ET states is using 2 Li-Ions* @ nearly 8.5V

,,, I'm using a single 3100 ET cell and seeing roughly 700~750ln

It's a strong output, but not host melting


*or maybe IMR cells


----------



## Mr. Tone

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



nrtv20 said:


> So this is my first drop in... I'm putting in into a 502b host; I know it is not the best host to use but, again its my first time. It seems like it is very high quality and the guys at illuminationgear.com have been great.
> 
> My question is, are my expectations to high for "1000 lumens" or is my host flashlight holding me back from seeing the true potential of this drop in? I just want a shockingly awesome wow factor and I didn't get it.
> 
> I'm also running a 3400mAH ealgetac battery so I should have solid power delivery.
> 
> If you are blaming my host, please tell me why and what you would change to?
> 
> Thanks!
> Nick



As orbital stated, you need two li-ion batteries to achieve the full output from what others are saying here. However, the difference should not be night/day but a small increase instead. I am not familiar with your host but I can tell you it is possible for a host to cause less output. Specifically, the switch may not be rated for the current and could be a limiting factor. Also, if the switch has a lot of resistance that could drag the voltage down quite a bit to prevent the drop-in from getting what it needs to produce max output.


----------



## cland72

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



Mr. Tone said:


> As orbital stated, you need two li-ion batteries to achieve the full output from what others are saying here.



Can full output be achieved by using two primaries?


----------



## Mr. Tone

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



cland72 said:


> Can full output be achieved by using two primaries?



I do not yet personally have one of these to verify that. However, I believe that would probably be the case. Why these aren't achieving full output with 1x18650 is a question for us that we will find out soon enough. The drivers in a number of their lights achieve full output with 1x18650 so this one is apparently different in some way. Again, I do not yet have one but I am going off of the statements of others that are stating they achieve more output with 2xCR123 or 2xRCR123 etc. vs. 1x18650.


----------



## Chrisdm

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Where did you guys get those tint filters, I couldn't find them. I know you could cut photography gel material, but assume these are specifically made for this application (p60 lens)?

---------------------------------
Chris


----------



## toysareforboys

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



psychbeat said:


> I'm curious how much better the XML2 module throws compared to a standard SMO reflector.
> 
> Probably be pretty nice dedomed


This. Put me down for the 18650 verion XML2-U2 5000k de-domed for a nice warm 3500-4000k tint plz and thanks! I'm fine with single mode so I can use my momentary goodness as much as I want 

-Jamie M.


----------



## toysareforboys

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



nrtv20 said:


> I'm also running a 3400mAH ealgetac battery so I should have solid power delivery.


Get two IMR 18350's (AW, efest, etc.), problem solved!

-Jamie M.


----------



## riccardo

*SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



Chrisdm said:


> Where did you guys get those tint filters, I couldn't find them. I know you could cut photography gel material, but assume these are specifically made for this application (p60 lens)?
> 
> ---------------------------------
> Chris



AFAIK they are lee filters cut out from the free swatchbook...


----------



## psychbeat

*SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



toysareforboys said:


> This. Put me down for the 18650 verion XML2-U2 5000k de-domed for a nice warm 3500-4000k tint plz and thanks! I'm fine with single mode so I can use my momentary goodness as much as I want
> 
> -Jamie M.



It looks from the beamshots earlier in the thread that these reflectors are floodier than the standard/common p60s. 

Also seems like the driver might be more difficult to push since it's not just a 7135 style.


----------



## wertzius

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

It is a buck driver. So the voltage of the cells have always to be higher than the forward voltage of the LED. The voltage drop of a single cell prevents the highest possible current flow.


----------



## nrtv20

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



toysareforboys said:


> Get two IMR 18350's (AW, efest, etc.), problem solved!
> 
> -Jamie M.



I'll try this; thanks everyone!


----------



## orbital

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



Chrisdm said:


> Where did you guys get those tint filters, I couldn't find them. I know you could cut photography gel material, but assume these are specifically made for this application (p60 lens)?
> 
> ---------------------------------
> Chris



+

*Rosco Roscolux Swatchbook *@ 1.75 x 2.75" = got mine from bhphotovideo
You trace your lens & reassemble w/ filter under the lens.

The best $8 you'll ever spend on light stuff! 

add:
I've found that getting a cool tint to start works the best, then you can fine tune from there.
There really is no argument on tint filter reducing lumens, you have far more available lumens to work with in a cooler tint so it balances out in the end,, plus you have your perfect tint


----------



## riccardo

*SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



orbital said:


> There really is no argument on tint filter reducing lumens, you have far more available lumens to work with in a cooler tint so it balances out in the end,, plus you have your perfect tint



I disagree.
Filters loose easily more than 20-30% of light.
A single filter will not correct a CW better than swapping LED to a NW, if you start stacking filters, even the lightest colored ones, you'll find yourself easily close to a 40% (or more) of lumens loss, far worst that changing LED.

Moreover LED flashlights often shown a gradient on color from the center to the edge of the beam and using filters will not bring you any improvements on this regards..


----------



## orbital

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

^

What filters did you use?

I'v had 3A, 3B, 4A, 4B, 5A Cree neutral tints

I can often get better results w/ filter & the amount of lumen loss for me is // _6 of one, half dozen of the other._
There is no tint shift, it's a smooth color profile.
Plus, it's immeasurably less hassle.

Also, you don't need to stack them ___ one will do nicely


----------



## Mr. Tone

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Has anyone here gotten a triple Nichia drop-in for 18650 Solarforce type hosts? I haven't seen anyone have these in stock yet so I am curious. The Surefire host ones are out and about.


----------



## Lighthearted1

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



Mr. Tone said:


> Has anyone here gotten a triple Nichia drop-in for 18650 Solarforce type hosts? I haven't seen anyone have these in stock yet so I am curious. The Surefire host ones are out and about.




I put an order with Going Gear when they had none in stock. Dec. 31 I think. Today I got an email saying it shipped today.
I just checked their page and it shows no stock still but shows 2 of the Surefire in stock.
I guess they filled some back orders and didn't have enough to cover them all.

The good news is that some are trickling out. Put in an order and wait.... should work.


----------



## cland72

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Wouldn't the 18650 version just be the Surefire P60 version with a large outer spring? My Surefire host 219 triple was shipped yesterday and I'm really looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## Lighthearted1

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



cland72 said:


> Wouldn't the 18650 version just be the Surefire P60 version with a large outer spring? My Surefire host 219 triple was shipped yesterday and I'm really looking forward to trying it out.



I think you might be right. Another seller was only offering the Surefire version but including an outer spring with it as well.


----------



## DAN92

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

I think there are two model drop-ins, look at the photo on the site Sportac.

Left 18650, right Surefire.


----------



## cland72

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Oh wow, they actually do have different size housings. That's going to be great for heat sinking in the 18650 hosts.


----------



## Mr. Tone

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



cland72 said:


> Oh wow, they actually do have different size housings. That's going to be great for heat sinking in the 18650 hosts.



Exactly!


----------



## cland72

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Here's a website with some additional info for those who haven't seen it:

http://www.sportaclight.com/html/dropin_18650/features/index.html


----------



## cland72

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

If anyone has a Nichia 219 triple, can you measure the draw at the tailcap? Just curious what kind of runtime these will have on 18650, 2x123, 3x123, and 2x17500.

Got my shipping confirmation yesterday, so I might have mine by this weekend. Pumped!


----------



## DAN92

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

I just ordered a XP-G2 triple for 18650 (for my Solarforce L2N) at goinggear.


----------



## KDOG3

I saw these today. Don't understand the single mode though... I've been out of this for awhile now so I'll ask if there's away to get a low I'm a 6P host?


----------



## cland72

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



KDOG3 said:


> I saw these today. Don't understand the single mode though... I've been out of this for awhile now so I'll ask if there's away to get a low I'm a 6P host?



Doubt it. It may or may not work with a MD2 and high/low ring, but as for the 6P, I think it's high mode only.


----------



## timbo114

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

post4348869 runtime

post4349371 hi lo


----------



## KDOG3

Cool. But as I read it that low is with the MD head not the 6P host ill be using. 
Wasn't there some quantum stuff that allowed variable output a while back? What happened to that?

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## flashlight chronic

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



cland72 said:


> If anyone has a Nichia 219 triple, can you measure the draw at the tailcap? Just curious what kind of runtime these will have on 18650, 2x123, 3x123, and 2x17500.
> 
> Got my shipping confirmation yesterday, so I might have mine by this weekend. Pumped!


Roughly 2 amps w/ an 18650 and 2.75 amps w/ 2x123's (AW 2900mah IC and Surefire CR123's respectively)


----------



## cland72

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Thanks Timbo and FC - much appreciated. I just ordered a 9P host for it and will probably make use of my A19 extender so I can use 2x17670 with it.


----------



## orbital

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

^

Two 17500 cells will work nicely in your stock 9P, that should give good output.

I have an older G&P T9 in 2x17500 config,, that size light is always comfortable to use..


----------



## timbo114

KDOG3 said:


> Wasn't there some quantum stuff that allowed variable output a while back? What happened to that?


QTC-for-sale
QTC pills - very popular for a very short span. 
I don't know if there are any available now.
You'd need a decent sized pill to cover that contact pad on this drop in.


----------



## phantom23

I think noone posted it here yet. A review from German forum with interestinf measurements:

http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/eagletac/30798-review-eagletac-triple-p60-drop-ins.html

It's been confirmed again that they don't achieve full output on 1x18650. Ceiling bounce test may not be very precise but it shows that 3xNichia module is not only much dimmer than 3xXP-G2 one but the difference is bigger than in official specs. Sportac claims XP-G2 version should produce 925 ANSI lumens while 219B one 626 lumens. Measured numbers are 901 and 527lm.


----------



## DAN92

I put a spring* on my triple drop-in for Surefire to be able to put him in my Solarforce L2N.

















*_spring taken on a drop-in EDC+ X60L and Nailbender_


----------



## cland72

phantom23 said:


> I think noone posted it here yet. A review from German forum with interestinf measurements:
> 
> http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/eagletac/30798-review-eagletac-triple-p60-drop-ins.html
> 
> It's been confirmed again that they don't achieve full output on 1x18650. Ceiling bounce test may not be very precise but it shows that 3xNichia module is not only much dimmer than 3xXP-G2 one but the difference is bigger than in official specs. *Sportac claims XP-G2 version should produce 925 ANSI lumens while 219B one 626 lumens. Measured numbers are 901 and 527lm*.



Granted, I read the Google translated page, but it seemed to me that those lumen numbers were measured with only 1x18650. I would assume that with two cells you would achieve higher lumens, yes?


----------



## wertzius

He mentiones that he wasn't able to get higher lumen ratings with 2 cells.


----------



## Mr. Tone

wertzius said:


> He mentiones that he wasn't able to get higher lumen ratings with 2 cells.



That is interesting, since that is the opposite of what users here are saying. Granted, I don't think anyone here has used an objective measurement tool yet. I think the reports are from subjective impressions about 2xli-ion or primary being brighter than 1x18650 or other li-ion.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Mr. Tone said:


> That is interesting, since that is the opposite of what users here are saying. Granted, I don't think anyone here has used an objective measurement tool yet. I think the reports are from subjective impressions about 2xli-ion or primary being brighter than 1x18650 or other li-ion.



I purchased a Nightforce "L2P?" model with extension to see if I could get more throw from the beautiful XPG2 triple. Subjectively, looking at a tree line that was barely visible with a single 18650, I could not discern a difference in throw. Was it brighter? Maybe. My host is said to have a 3 amp switch and I was using freshly charged, healthy KeepPower 3400's.


----------



## Ssanders224

Hmm,

I really want to do a P60 light with as much throw as I can get (reasonably).
I was looking at putting together my own, or using a SMO XML2 coolwhite from Nailbender.

However, I just ran across this thread... and I'm wondering if the single XML2 would be as good or a better option?
Since these are 9v, would I see any performance gains from running 3xcr123 in a Solarforce extension?

Just to make sure, this is the dropin for a Solarforce with CR123... correct?
http://goinggear.com/sportac-p60-cr...rop-in-for-p60-body-surefire-flashlights.html


----------



## DAN92

Ssanders224 said:


> Just to make sure, this is the dropin for a Solarforce with CR123... correct?
> http://goinggear.com/sportac-p60-cr...rop-in-for-p60-body-surefire-flashlights.html


No, that is Surefire, here is drop-in for a Solarforce, the picture is not contractual. 
http://goinggear.com/sportac-p60-cr...-in-for-18650-base-host-body-flashlights.html


----------



## Ssanders224

DAN92 said:


> No, that is Surefire, here is drop-in for a Solarforce, the picture is not contractual.
> http://goinggear.com/sportac-p60-cr...-in-for-18650-base-host-body-flashlights.html



Thanks! I accidentaly linked the wrong one.

Anyone else compared one of these to a Nailbender XML2 in a SMO? 
Not sure if the ability to run 3xcr123 would help, but do not have that option with a Nailbender.


----------



## Mr. Tone

KITROBASKIN said:


> I purchased a Nightforce "L2P?" model with extension to see if I could get more throw from the beautiful XPG2 triple. Subjectively, looking at a tree line that was barely visible with a single 18650, I could not discern a difference in throw. Was it brighter? Maybe. My host is said to have a 3 amp switch and I was using freshly charged, healthy KeepPower 3400's.



If it is just a buck driver then it is possible for a freshly charged good cell to give max or near max output for a short time. Whether or not this driver is buck/boost or just a buck I don't know. I do not have one and it was another poster who said it was only a buck driver. That person may know that for a fact or could have been speculating, too.


----------



## flashlight chronic

Ssanders224 said:


> Hmm,
> 
> I really want to do a P60 light with as much throw as I can get (reasonably).
> I was looking at putting together my own, or using a SMO XML2 coolwhite from Nailbender.
> 
> However, I just ran across this thread... and I'm wondering if the single XML2 would be as good or a better option?
> Since these are 9v, would I see any performance gains from running 3xcr123 in a Solarforce extension?
> 
> Just to make sure, this is the dropin for a Solarforce with CR123... correct?
> http://goinggear.com/sportac-p60-cr...rop-in-for-p60-body-surefire-flashlights.html


If you order from Illumination Gear, they'll send you the Surefire drop-in w/ an aluminum o-ring (spacer) that can be used w/ an 18650 body. If you're worried about heat sinking, just wrap it w/ aluminum tape, copper tape or soda can strips for a snug ( not too tight) fit.


----------



## flashlight chronic

I reported in an earlier post about my tailcap readings. This was done using a Fluke 112 DMM. However, I didn't test it w/ fresh cells. Don't shy away from these drop-ins guys, you won't be disappointed. I have both of my triples (XPG2 and Nichia) in bored out Surefires running single 18650's.


----------



## timbo114

cland72 said:


> Granted, I read the Google translated page, but it seemed to me that those lumen numbers were measured with only 1x18650. I would assume that with two cells you would achieve higher lumens, yes?


I read every post of that German review site ... I just _*eyeball tested*_ on white ceiling, both of my Sportac units with 1,2,3 cells - 1x 18650, 2x 123, 2x 18650, 3x 123.
I have a triple 219 and a single xm-l nw.

I'll back up my previous statement ...
These units are *MUCH* brighter on 3x 123.
I'm not saying that they are dim on 1x 18650 .... but there is a large output boost on the 9v config.

Bottom line is ... I love both of these units on any voltage source!
I'm on the list for a triple XP-G2 now :devil:


----------



## cland72

timbo114 said:


> I read every post of that German review site ... I just _*eyeball tested*_ on white ceiling, both of my Sportac units with 1,2,3 cells - 1x 18650, 2x 123, 2x 18650, 3x 123.
> I have a triple 219 and a single xm-l nw.
> 
> I'll back up my previous statement ...
> These units are *MUCH* brighter on 3x 123.
> I'm not saying that they are dim on 1x 18650 .... but there is a large output boost on the 9v config.
> 
> Bottom line is ... I love both of these units on any voltage source!
> I'm on the list for a triple XP-G2 now :devil:



This is great news, especially since I plan on running this in a 9P. Thanks! 2x17500 it is...


----------



## Ssanders224

timbo114 said:


> I read every post of that German review site ... I just _*eyeball tested*_ on white ceiling, both of my Sportac units with 1,2,3 cells - 1x 18650, 2x 123, 2x 18650, 3x 123.
> I have a triple 219 and a single xm-l nw.
> 
> I'll back up my previous statement ...
> These units are *MUCH* brighter on 3x 123.
> I'm not saying that they are dim on 1x 18650 .... but there is a large output boost on the 9v config.
> 
> Bottom line is ... I love both of these units on any voltage source!
> I'm on the list for a triple XP-G2 now :devil:



So, I think this answers my question I asked earlier.
The single XML2 dropin should be at peak performance in front of 3xcr123. Can anyone comment on the throw of this setup?

I'm trying to decide if this, or an XML2 or an XPG2 from nailbender will reach further.


----------



## timbo114

I'll hit you guys with some throw info after it gets dark here.
I cannot compare with my NB units ...they all have OP reflectors


----------



## KITROBASKIN

timbo114,

If you could, please, when you get your triple XPG2, report the brightness (and throw) comparison of the different voltages. Thanks


----------



## Jay T

Well I took my Nichia triple into the bathroom with a light meter for some bounce testing.

With a 6P an IMR18650 and a McClicky tailcap 70 lux

With another 6P 2x18350 IMR and an Oveready ZeroRez tailcap 70 lux.

I then took a standard 6P stuck in an older 17670 @ 4.13V and saw a reading of 52 lux.

Hmm

I replaced the standard 6P twisty with Oveready tailcap and the lux jumped to 68.

Back to the 18650 only this time with the standard 6P twisty and the lux dropped to 55.

I replaced the 17670 with a well used one at 3.8v and saw 39 lux with the standard tailcap and 55 with the ZeroRez.

It looks like this dropin is just on the border of dropping out of regulation and when it does the old rules of hotwires apply. 

For comparison my Zebralight 600W is rated at 645 lumens and it gives a reading of 67 lux


----------



## texas cop

I received the 18650 XM-L2 and a triple XP-G2 two weeks ago. Both kept the head from completely screwing down by about 2 millimeters on the SolarForce host. So on the Triple since it already has a lens. I removed the bezel, lens, lens gasket and that little black washer from the SolarForce head. I then dropped the dropin from the top and put the bezel back on. The dropin now rest on the shelf that the lens once set on instead of under it. The bezel is then screwed directly on top of the dropin. With a spark plug gauge the bezel is 0.030"- 0.028" from completely tightening down on the head. This now gives enough room in the body of a SolarForce L2M to use an 18490. Using SolarForces short reverse Clicky switch I now have plenty of clearance to use a Keeppower protected 18500 in the L2M.


----------



## tobrien

has anyone compared the XP-G2 Sportac triple to the Oveready Torchlab triple on high side by side yet?


----------



## RI Chevy

texas cop said:


> I received the 18650 XM-L2 and a triple XP-G2 two weeks ago. Both kept the head from completely screwing down by about 2 millimeters on the SolarForce host. So on the Triple since it already has a lens. I removed the bezel, lens, lens gasket and that little black washer from the SolarForce head. I then dropped the dropin from the top and put the bezel back on. The dropin now rest on the shelf that the lens once set on instead of under it. The bezel is then screwed directly on top of the dropin. With a spark plug gauge the bezel is 0.030"- 0.028" from completely tightening down on the head. This now gives enough room in the body of a SolarForce L2M to use an 18490. Using SolarForces short reverse Clicky switch I now have plenty of clearance to use a Keeppower protected 18500 in the L2M.



Is this drop in that big (long) that you have to use an 18500 in a 18650 host?


----------



## wertzius

He will use the shortened Version of the L2m. Normally 18350 fit the light, with minor modifikations 18500 also fit.


----------



## texas cop

RI Chevy said:


> Is this drop in that big (long) that you have to use an 18500 in a 18650 host?



No, I'm using an 18500 in the 18350 length tube.


----------



## Fast LT1

Seriously, we have 8 damn pages of crap on these drop ins, and no beam shots?????????????????????


----------



## DAN92

Review on a blog of the drop-in triple XP-G2 with a 9P and two 18650. (In German)

http://blog.derlichtschalter.de/2014/01/eagletac-sportac-triple-xp-g2-p60-dropin.html


----------



## derLichtschalter

Thanks for linking to my page 

Perhaps I should shortly explain what's written there. Besides speaking about the nice finish of the dropin I took three (or four) beamshots. The pics were taken using a Nikon Coolpix 5400, F2.8, 1/4 sec, ISO 50

Control




EDC+ X60L XM-L2 U2 530 Lumen




Sportac Triple XP-G2 without lens




Sportac Triple XP-G2 with Frosted Lens


----------



## RI Chevy

wertzius said:


> He will use the shortened Version of the L2m. Normally 18350 fit the light, with minor modifikations 18500 also fit.





texas cop said:


> No, I'm using an 18500 in the 18350 length tube.



Thank you for the clarification. :thumbsup: 

Thank you for the cool beam shots!


----------



## cland72

Got my nichia triple last night. when compared to my EDC+ XPG2 triple, it has a much more defined hot spot which surprised me. I didn't get much time to test it, but will tonight. unfortunately i suck at beam shots so i'm not even going to try. pleasantly surprised for $35.


----------



## Mr. Tone

derLichtschalter said:


> Thanks for linking to my page
> 
> Perhaps I should shortly explain what's written there. Besides speaking about the nice finish of the dropin I took three (or four) beamshots. The pics were taken using a Nikon Coolpix 5400, F2.8, 1/4 sec, ISO 50



Thanks for sharing and welcome to CPF!


----------



## derLichtschalter

Thanks, Mr. Tone!


----------



## timbo114

derLichtschalter said:


> Sportac Triple XP-G2 with Frosted Lens



Thank you for this image!
Perfect beam shot with depth of reach .... looks almost like my NB XM-L2 Copper Mule!
 now to patiently wait for my own Triple XP-G2 ....


----------



## timbo114

RI Chevy said:


> Is this drop in that big (long) that you have to use an 18500 in a 18650 host?


Absolutely not ...
For testing purposes, I've dropped my triple into each of my various SoFo 18650 hosts with the longest protected NCR18650Bs - no problems at all.


----------



## RI Chevy

Cool. Thanks Timbo. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lighthearted1

I received my triple Nicha for my Solarforce L2P and began using it.

I am using the L2-S8 forward clicky tail switch and L2X head for better cooling surface area.
I also tried the L2X reverse click tail.

Notes..
The drop in is long. It looks to stand about 3/32" above the body. I foil wrapped it and put it in snug. I took off the bezel, rubber gasket and glass then put my stainless bezel back on without the glass lens (L2X head).

I put in a Redilast 18650 and switched on. It didn't work. A narrower button cell is needed for this drop-in. I put in an EagleTac 3400 and it lit up ... but with a problem.
This drop-in lets the cell fall deeper into the tube than other drop-ins. Tail spring contact is very weak with both tail switches so movement causes flickering.

I put a magnet on the cell and it works great now. I had the same issue when using 2 x cr123 cells. Magnet also needed.

I love the tint and output. 
The EagleTac is a new cell freshly charged and looks about the same brightness as the 6V set up. Not so with an older 2200mah Chinese cell. That one was not as bright at 4.1 volts. 
I have ordered extensions and am waiting to try 18650 x2 and cr123 x3 when they come.

The flower pedals are not very noticeable on this one. The hotspot is very wide with smooth bright spill.
I put a lens on with diffusion film. It was smoother but still bright. I decided to not use the film because I preferred the large hotspot as it was.

This would be more versatile with 3 mode output. I would like to tail stand in a room for bounce light with nice color but it will get too hot for a prolonged burn. A medium would be nice here. A fan will cool it enough but NA during a black out.
This will be great on my bike though. One mode is all I need there. The 18650 extension will be good here too. Moving air cools it very well.

This is a very floody beam. Not much throw on this one. It is a nice addition for me and it is a good value for the price. 
Once more, I am very happy with the tint color and high CRI!

UPDATE:

I ran this for 1 hour and 45 minutes non stop with EagleTac 3400mah. I did tail stand in 70F room with L2X head. It never got uncomfortable to touch. I found end voltage at 3.3V. The battery did not protect, I turned it off. It charged up to full voltage after.
Brightness was still usable but diminished from start.


----------



## shortstack

I e-mailed eagletac and asked them if the cuircutry was potted/epoxied. 
This is the response I received back "Thank you for your explaination.We do not epoxy the driver for current production, but we are going to do this soon."


----------



## outersquare

I got mine and some thoughts, the build quality is excellent and the optics look beautiful from the front. The unit is heavy and substantial, particularly useful for adding mass to those with crenelated bezels. 


The sizing and fit is a little less than perfect, the dropin OD and surefire host ID are not a contact fit and may need some kind of thermal tape for best heat transfer. 


The output is just ok by my distorted standards. It is much brighter than my E2DLU, but much dimmer than my SST90 dropin on 2xLFP batteries. And of course, dimmer still than my custom MTG2 C8 with 2xIMR batteries.


Mine does have a slight flower pedal effect on the spill light only, the wide hotspot is even and well rounded. 

At ~$35 shipped though, it is a great deal still, particularly if the output suits your needs.


----------



## RI Chevy

I would like to see a SPORTAC UV P60 Triple Drop In using a good 365nm LED. A nice dedicated UV drop in that has the power to be used. I'll be the first in line. 

I do plan on getting a triple Nichia when and if a 3 mode comes out.


----------



## cland72

Just tried two eneloops in my 9P w/ the 219 triple - it produced about 10 lumens of light. Very interesting...


----------



## Lighthearted1

cland72 said:


> Just tried two eneloops in my 9P w/ the 219 triple - it produced about 10 lumens of light. Very interesting...



I saw this post and tried something similar. I have a used up cr123 that is at 2.8V and so I dropped it in my L2P and also a spacer dummy cell. It looks like about 3 lumens out the front on mine. This is a nice way to have a low mode . I can get all the energy out of the cr123 this way, nothing wasted. This is my new night light! I might get 4-5 nights off each cell, maybe more. Thanks Chris. 

Some day I will try it at 3.25V with a new cell just to see if it is brighter.


----------



## cland72

Hopefully someone with the right equipment could do a runtime test on two fully charged eneloops, and a fully charged CR123 primary.


----------



## tobrien

thats awesome it runs on two eneloops, that's legit.

I ordered my XM-L2 neutral (single) last night from Illumination Gear and hope to order a triple from them next week


----------



## cland72

tobrien said:


> thats awesome it runs on two eneloops, that's legit.
> 
> I ordered my XM-L2 neutral (single) last night from Illumination Gear and hope to order a triple from them next week



DO IT. The triple 219 is wicked bright. It lit up an area about 40 yards deep and 30 yards wide off my back porch. Nothing can hide!


----------



## tobrien

cland72 said:


> DO IT. The triple 219 is wicked bright. It lit up an area about 40 yards deep and 30 yards wide off my back porch. Nothing can hide!



oh yes, oh yes! I'm leaning towards the XP-G2 triple I will say, though. The only reason is that, for my personal preferences, I prefer my highest output stuff to not be high CRI. I guess it's because, as we know with high CRI stuff, you can make out more detail, however, for such a big amount of light, I think that'd be distracting lol.

Either way, though, I'll probably end up with a 219 triple as well at some point anyways


----------



## cland72

You really can't NOT buy both, since they are $35 each. That's less than I paid for my EDC+ XPG2 triple!


----------



## DAN92

tobrien said:


> I ordered my XM-L2 neutral (single) last night from Illumination Gear and hope to order a triple from them next week


I was surprised by the luminosity of the XM-L2, For the triple, it is necessary to wait a little because of the Chinese New Year.


----------



## Lighthearted1

Lighthearted1 said:


> I saw this post and tried something similar. I have a used up cr123 that is at 2.8V and so I dropped it in my L2P and also a spacer dummy cell. It looks like about 3 lumens out the front on mine. This is a nice way to have a low mode . I can get all the energy out of the cr123 this way, nothing wasted. This is my new night light! I might get 4-5 nights off each cell, maybe more. Thanks Chris.
> 
> Some day I will try it at 3.25V with a new cell just to see if it is brighter.



Small update. My 2.8V cr123 only worked one night. After 11 hours it is at 2.52V and is a low moonlight glow of about .1 lumen now.
This is with the triple Nicha. I dont have a host that has a 2 AA body to check run time on Eneloops.


----------



## supra1988t

Has anybody heard anything from Eagletac regarding multi mode drop ins? These are a great value but I have no need for a 1000+ lumen single mode, I'd order multiples if they were 3-4 mode.


----------



## kyhunter1

I just fired up my XML2 neutral single Sportac with 2 x eneloop black label 2400 mah AA's. ~ 5 lumens. 2:25 pm start time. End time: TBD. I will keep you all updated on how it does.


----------



## cland72

supra1988t said:


> Has anybody heard anything from Eagletac regarding multi mode drop ins? These are a great value but I have no need for a 1000+ lumen single mode, I'd order multiples if they were 3-4 mode.



I haven't heard anything, but if these drop ins are hot sellers (which I think they are/will be), I think multi modes are just around the corner.


----------



## RI Chevy

I hope so. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lighthearted1

Lighthearted1 said:


> I saw this post and tried something similar. I have a used up cr123 that is at 2.8V and so I dropped it in my L2P and also a spacer dummy cell. It looks like about 3 lumens out the front on mine. This is a nice way to have a low mode . I can get all the energy out of the cr123 this way, nothing wasted. This is my new night light! I might get 4-5 nights off each cell, maybe more. Thanks Chris.
> 
> Some day I will try it at 3.25V with a new cell just to see if it is brighter.




I tried a fresh cr123. It is like a medium mode, maybe 75 lumens. However, after a few on - off tests with maybe 45 seconds total burn time the battery is down to 3.00V already. It is a Titanium Innovations cell.
The voltage drain is too fast to be useful. I look forward to seeing the duration on the 2 eneloops. 
I think there will be a big declining brightness curve.


The heat isn't uncomfortable on 18650 cell through the 1.5 hour test i gave it.
I hope my extension tube order arrives soon, but it might be a while because of the Chinese New Year.
I will give an update on the 2 18650 brightness and heat when it comes in.


----------



## kyhunter1

It's now 6:23 pm. Output seems to be steady around 3-5 lumens. That's almost 4 hours. I will let it burn as long as it has useable output. 



kyhunter1 said:


> I just fired up my XML2 neutral single Sportac with 2 x eneloop black label 2400 mah AA's. ~ 5 lumens. 2:25 pm start time. End time: TBD. I will keep you all updated on how it does.


----------



## RI Chevy

It sounds like it is in direct drive due to the low voltage. Interesting test.


----------



## kyhunter1

If it is direct drive, it should run many hours. Their is a slight noticeable decline in output now. 2-3 lumens. 6 hours 20 min in. 



RI Chevy said:


> It sounds like it is in direct drive due to the low voltage. Interesting test.


----------



## Mr. Tone

I highly doubt we will see this, but I would love a 4 mode triple drop-in. One that would have a true moonlight mode of less than .1 lumens. Basically like the 4 mode drivers that are already out there, except for current controlled instead of PWM. I would bet that Eagletac will probably produce 3 mode drop-ins at some point. However, since Eagletac does not produce any true moonlight modes in any of their regular lineup of lights I doubt we will see it now. I can dream, though, right?


----------



## Lighthearted1

Mr. Tone said:


> I highly doubt we will see this, but I would love a 4 mode triple drop-in. One that would have a true moonlight mode of less than .1 lumens. Basically like the 4 mode drivers that are already out there, except for current controlled instead of PWM. I would bet that Eagletac will probably produce 3 mode drop-ins at some point. However, since Eagletac does not produce any true moonlight modes in any of their regular lineup of lights I doubt we will see it now. I can dream, though, right?



Ease up on that poor horse!

I think we have to carry our L10 219 B10 with this one to get our lower modes.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Z-Tab

I've ordered a Nichia triple and an XP-G2 triple. If they can be run on 2xAA, that's a lot more useful to me than if they had more complex circuitry and had an extra couple of modes. I have plenty of multi-mode lights. For $35, I am totally happy with a drop-in that gives me useful output no matter what batteries I feed it.


----------



## kyhunter1

9 hours 20 min in to the AA nimh runtime test with the XML2 NW single module. No change since my last post, still running around 3 lumens. Going to bed soon so this will be the last update tonight.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

kyhunter1 said:


> 9 hours 20 min in to the AA nimh runtime test with the XML2 NW single module. No change since my last post, still running around 3 lumens. Going to bed soon so this will be the last update tonight.



Anyone have a makeshift setup that allows AA's to be used in a double 18650 body? 

Using lower voltage like this shouldn't hurt the dropin, right?


----------



## kyhunter1

It's about 19 hours in now and output is still steady around 3 lumens. Not bad at all. So far, Im really liking this driver. 


Put a extender on a 9P, then use a delrin sleeve for the AA's from Oveready, then add a single cell charging spacer and you will have it. Low voltage will not harm the module. 




KITROBASKIN said:


> Anyone have a makeshift setup that allows AA's to be used in a double 18650 body?
> 
> Using lower voltage like this shouldn't hurt the dropin, right?


----------



## RI Chevy

:thumbsup:


----------



## tobrien

I'm surprised the module isn't draining the 2x AA eneloops too fast, but I'm not an electrical engineer, so I guess a minimum voltage needs to be obtained before it can start pulling a ton of Amps?


----------



## kyhunter1

Update: ~ 23 hours now. Output is ~ 2-3 lumens. 

It's behavior is typical of buck circuit drivers. When the battery voltage is below the forward voltage (VF) of the led, the driver goes direct drive til the battery is depleted. The module can run many hours at low output. It cannot pull the max amperage unless the batteries voltage is above the VF and the module is running in regulation. The nimh's are giving all they amps or mah they are capable of, thus the low output. *EDIT*: (the led is giving all the output it can at the low voltage the batteries are providing). To me, this driver seems to be very similar to the driver malkoff uses in the m61 modules in behavior. 



tobrien said:


> I'm surprised the module isn't draining the 2x AA eneloops too fast, but I'm not an electrical engineer, so I guess a minimum voltage needs to be obtained before it can start pulling a ton of Amps?


----------



## cland72

Thanks KYhunter. very good to know.


----------



## DAN92

kyhunter, very interesting, thank you for all that information.


----------



## RI Chevy

kyhunter1 said:


> Update: ~ 23 hours now. Output is ~ 2-3 lumens.
> 
> It's behavior is typical of buck circuit drivers. When the battery voltage is below the forward voltage (VF) of the led, the driver goes direct drive til the battery is depleted. The module can run many hours at low output. It cannot pull the max amperage unless the batteries voltage is above the VF and the module is running in regulation. The nimh's are giving all they amps or mah they are capable of, thus the low output. To me, this driver seems to be very similar to the driver malkoff uses in the m61 modules in behavior.



Thank you for doing this for us!


----------



## kyhunter1

You all are welcome.


----------



## tobrien

kyhunter1 said:


> It's behavior is typical of buck circuit drivers. When the battery voltage is below the forward voltage (VF) of the led, the driver goes direct drive til the battery is depleted. The module can run many hours at low output. It cannot pull the max amperage unless the batteries voltage is above the VF and the module is running in regulation. The nimh's are giving all they amps or mah they are capable of, thus the low output. To me, this driver seems to be very similar to the driver malkoff uses in the m61 modules in behavior.


gotcha, thanks man!


----------



## Bimmerboy

kyhunter1 said:


> The nimh's are giving all they amps or mah they are capable of, thus the low output.


Just want to make one correction to an otherwise good answer.

It isn't that the batteries are giving all the current they're capable of, but rather it's all the LED is capable of flowing at the provided voltage.

That woulda' driven me nuts all night... lol. Thanks for the testing!


----------



## Bimmerboy

kyhunter1 said:


> The nimh's are giving all they amps or mah they are capable of, thus the low output.


Just want to make one correction to an otherwise good answer.

It isn't that the batteries are giving all the current they're capable of, but rather it's all the LED is capable of flowing at the provided voltage.

That woulda' driven me nuts all night... lol. Thanks for the testing!


----------



## kyhunter1

Update: 33 hours in now, and it's still holding steady around 2-3 lumens. 

Thanks for the correction. The batteries are obviously not being drained at a high rate as shown by the extended runtime. If they were giving all they had, they would be dead by now. 



Bimmerboy said:


> Just want to make one correction to an otherwise good answer.
> 
> It isn't that the batteries are giving all the current they're capable of, but rather it's all the LED is capable of flowing at the provided voltage.
> 
> That woulda' driven me nuts all night... lol. Thanks for the testing!


----------



## AngryDaddyBird

Awesome! Thanks for foing this for everyone!


----------



## Lighthearted1

Time for my new update. I received my extension tubes. I can go with 3x Cr123 or 2x 18650 now.

I thought it was brighter on these higher voltages at first, then I wasn't sure after more switching back and forth. Since I don't have two drop-ins I can't AB compare.

So I did the closest I could come to that. I have another P60 with an XM-L driven to 3A on one 18650. I went in the bathroom and did an AB with that on ceiling bounce illumination.

I started the Sportac Nicha with 3x CR123 slightly used down to 8.93V. The XM-L was a bit brighter. I switched to the 2x 18650 at 8.2V and found the difference to be the same. Finally, I tried the single 18650 at 4.1V and it also showed the same difference compared to my XM-L.

Conclusion: the driver regulates the output between 9v and 4.1V... somewhere below that (but I don't know where) it drops off regulation. Well, when I tried a single CR123 at 3.2V it was already off regulation and giving about 75 lumens. So I think it drops out somewhere between 4.1 and 3.2V. I would guess around 3.6-3.7V, but that is just a guess.
Eagletac states operating voltage 2.7-9V. We don't know what part is regulated.

My observation is different than timbo114 has reported. He reported a big brightness difference when using 9V instead of a single 18650.
I can't explain the contradiction. There may be a slight difference at 4.1V but I think it drops out somewhere below that.

Further input welcome.


----------



## wertzius

The XM-L2 needs around 3A for the 1116 lumens and has a forward voltage of 3.3 to 3.4V at this point. With a typical voltage drop of 0.2V in the driver an a voltage drop of 0.3V of good ceels under this load the light will fall out of regulation at 3.9V cell voltage.


----------



## RI Chevy

kyhunter1 said:


> Update: 33 hours in now, and it's still holding steady around 2-3 lumens.
> 
> Thanks for the correction. The batteries are obviously not being drained at a high rate as shown by the extended runtime. If they were giving all they had, they would be dead by now.



When you are done with this experiment, can you check the battery voltage on the AA's please. I am interested in how low the batteries will go with this type of setup. Thank you in advance.


----------



## kyhunter1

Update: Running strong ~ 44 hours in now. Output is around 2 lumens. Im really curious now to see how long this thing will run. 


Is the 3.9 cell voltage in the cell after being put under load? 



wertzius said:


> The XM-L2 needs around 3A for the 1116 lumens and has a forward voltage of 3.3 to 3.4V at this point. With a typical voltage drop of 0.2V in the driver an a voltage drop of 0.3V of good ceels under this load the light will fall out of regulation at 3.9V cell voltage.



No problem. Remind me if I forget. These kinds of tests sometimes take several days  



RI Chevy said:


> When you are done with this experiment, can you check the battery voltage on the AA's please. I am interested in how low the batteries will go with this type of setup. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Aperture

I'm down to 2.55V now with the Triple XP-G2 on two Eneloop XXX AAs in a stock 9P and the LEDs are getting very creative color wise (orange, pink and yellow).

Earlier this week I stopped at 2.4V with a K2 123LFP, the setup still worked but I wanted to spare the 123LFP, I went through a lot of hoops to get them here in Amsterdam and do need them for my Surefire Saint (my preferred headlamp in the Minimus configuration).

Also tried one AA but that didn't work but a triple AA setup worked very nice though I didn't check for how long, might do so later.


----------



## wertzius

kyhunter1 said:


> Is the 3.9 cell voltage in the cell after being put under load?



No, in idle. Therefore the 0.3V drop under load.


----------



## kyhunter1

So it looks like a full charged 18650 will almost run the module in regulation for a little while until the voltage starts dropping? 


Update: 53 hours in now and no change in output. ~ 2 lumens.


----------



## wertzius

Yes, that is correct.


----------



## kyhunter1

68 hours in now and holding steady at 2 lumens. How many days is this thing gonna run? Looks like we have a new battery vampire.


----------



## boudeou

received mine, triple XP-G2, love it


----------



## DAN92

boudeou,

Very nice!


----------



## RI Chevy

From looking at another post that he made, it looks as if he is using a Cryos M2 head on a Solarforce L2 body.


----------



## DAN92

RI Chevy said:


> From looking at another post that he made, it looks as if he is using a Cryos M2 head on a Solarforce L2 body.


Yes,I have seen and edited my post.


----------



## boudeou

thanks DAN92

yes, i use a Cryos M2, the head is larger, drop-in come deeper, and made contact with the lens, so i have a very large beam.
L2 body is anodised inside and allows lock-out , also it free of etching on mine, full black.

i just cut a spring to make contact between drop-in and body, i have no gap.


----------



## DAN92

boudeou said:


> [...]the head is larger, drop-in come deeper, and made contact with the lens, so i have a very large beam.
> L2 body is anodised inside and allows lock-out , also it free of etching on mine, full black.
> i just cut a spring to make contact between drop-in and body, i have no gap.


Okay, thank you for the information.


----------



## Lucky Duck

I've recently picked up a NW XM-L2 single. Popped it into a VME head on an LX2, and... Voila!,a nice 2 speed! Not really a H/L, more like a H/M output. Guess that may be the result of the LX2's switch rather than the Sportac. No noticeable gap BTW. Also tried it out in a 3x123 setup and it is definitely brighter.


----------



## erehwyrevekool

Anyone knows if is it a Carclo optic the one used in the triples? :thinking:


----------



## kyhunter1

About all the triple optics are carclo's. The triple looks awesome in the M2 Cryos. 


Update: The AA runtime test has passed the 3 day now and no sign of quitting. Output seems to be holding steady around 2 lumens. From here on, I will give one update each day. I was skeptical about the single mode only at first. With the battery compatibility across different sizes and chemistries possible, it's a homerun for Eagletac.


----------



## boudeou

kyhunter1 said:


> The triple looks awesome in the M2 Cryos.



and effective , that's a nice wide beam :


----------



## kyhunter1

Looks like the M2 cryos really makes a difference in beam width. Do you have a regular surefire z44 style head to better show the difference?



boudeou said:


> and effective , that's a nice wide beam :


----------



## boudeou

kyhunter1 said:


> Looks like the M2 cryos really makes a difference in beam width. Do you have a regular surefire z44 style head to better show the difference?



Z44, triple XP-G2




Z44, EDC+ XM-L




Zebralight SC600II, well knowed for his wide beam




Cryos M2, triple XP-G2


----------



## Mr. Tone

Thanks for the nice comparison pics, boudeou.


----------



## kyhunter1

Thanks for the comparison.


----------



## boudeou

it's normal. without CPF i would have only one light and i'd be rich. so now if i can help you to buy flashlights and Drop-in and stay poor like me, it's a pleasure :nana:


----------



## erehwyrevekool

kyhunter1 said:


> About all the triple optics are carclo's.


:thumbsup: I was almost sure, optics _#10507 clear narrow_ I suppose.


----------



## Mr. Tone

boudeou said:


> it's normal. without CPF i would have only one light and i'd be rich. so now if i can help you to buy flashlights and Drop-in and stay poor like me, it's a pleasure :nana:



Misery loves company. :grouphug:


----------



## kyhunter1

Plenty around here to share the misery with. 



Mr. Tone said:


> Misery loves company. :grouphug:




That's correct. 



erehwyrevekool said:


> :thumbsup: I was almost sure, optics _#10507 clear narrow_ I suppose.


----------



## RI Chevy

boudeou said:


> it's normal. without CPF i would have only one light and i'd be rich. so now if i can help you to buy flashlights and Drop-in and stay poor like me, it's a pleasure :nana:



So it shall be said, so it shall be written. The life of a Flashaholic!


----------



## DAN92

Thank you for the comparison of beam.



boudeou said:


> it's normal. without CPF i would have only one light and i'd be rich. so now if i can help you to buy flashlights and Drop-in and stay poor like me, it's a pleasure :nana:


I have too many lights because of CPF, but it is so good.


----------



## kyhunter1

4 days in with the AA runtime test now. No change since my last update. The XML2 single module is still running strong at ~ 2 lumens. Just for laughs, I compared it with a quark XPE light on moon mode, and the sportac is way brighter.


----------



## boudeou

these drop-ins are great !


----------



## RI Chevy

:thumbsup:


----------



## tobrien

just got home today to see my XM-L2 single (NW) awaiting me and, based on everything posted, I opted to use 3x CR123 cells in a Z2 + A19 (DIY Z3).

Conclusion? This thing is stupid-bright and the beam looks amazing, too! This is an absolute steal.


----------



## cland72

My nichia triple will only run for 2-3 minutes and then it goes dim, into a moonlight mode. This is in a 9P with 2x17500, both at about 4.0v. If I turn it off and back on, it goes back into full brightness, but will dim down again after another 3-4 minutes. 

Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## kyhunter1

Is that 4.0 volts under load?


----------



## cland72

Resting. I don't think I have a way to test them under load unless a basic DMM has that functionality and I don't know it. 

I performed the same test with primaries and the drop in did not dim, so it must be the li ion batteries?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyhunter1

Your cells may need a recharge. V under load will be lower.


----------



## Lighthearted1

cland72 said:


> Just tried two eneloops in my 9P w/ the 219 triple - it produced about 10 lumens of light. Very interesting...



I finally tried two eneloops myself (Nicha triple). I used the 123 size extension and needed a magnet and a nut as spacers to make contact. These are the 2000mah version with full charge 2.8V in my Solarforce L2P, L2-S8 tail.
I got more lumens than you. I see around 35-40 lumens. (as we read in an earlier post the tail switch can affect output).

My single CR123 (3.2V) cell gave around 75 lumens.

So I tried 3 of these eneloops and get full output.... very bright. I had to use the 18650 extension and couldn't tighten it or the tail cap all the way due to the length of the 3 cells. I measured 4.2 volts.

There is some more data to chew on, guys and gals.

I like the length of my light with a single 18650 or with the shorter extension, but the double 18650 is a bit long for me. It is less stable when tail standing too.
I think I might order some 18500 x2 protected button top cells and get the benefit of full regulated output with the shorter extension tube. (Keepower 1700mah look good). I can pop in two AA cells if I want lower lumens, but I would likely just use a different light with multi-modes!. L3 Illumination L10 Nicha.
The single 18650 config is good if diminishing output is OK. The double 18650 is fine for extended run times with regulation.

Yep, a 3 mode driver would be nice here.


----------



## Swedpat

Interesting thread. I have a bored Surefire 9P with extender ready for a dropin. I have several pairs of 18650s and waiting for a bunch of 18500s. Are you guys telling me that what's missing is a 219 Triple?


----------



## cland72

kyhunter1 said:


> Your cells may need a recharge. V under load will be lower.



I just recharged them last week, and they've seen limited use. Is it possible that the AW cells are tripping due to overheating? The 9P gets pretty warm during prolonged use.

I would doubt that a 1.8a draw would cause the circuit protection to kick in, right? I mean, at 4.0v a li-ion should have 75% capacity based on this thread.


----------



## Mr. Tone

I am hoping to get my triple Nichia drop-in today. I ordered the one for the 18650 host(Solarforce) and am looking forward to this one.


----------



## orbital

cland72 said:


> I just recharged them last week, and they've seen limited use. Is it possible that the AW cells are tripping due to overheating? The 9P gets pretty warm during prolonged use.
> 
> I would doubt that a 1.8a draw would cause the circuit protection to kick in, right? I mean, at 4.0v a li-ion should have 75% capacity based on this thread.



+

kinda sounds like battery PCB issue

Can you test with another battery setup?


----------



## cland72

orbital said:


> +
> 
> kinda sounds like battery PCB issue
> 
> Can you test with another battery setup?



I tested with 3xCR123 primaries and everything was fine. I think I'll use my A19 extension with 2x17670 and see if I can duplicate the issue.


----------



## timbo114

Swedpat said:


> Interesting thread. I have a bored Surefire 9P with extender ready for a dropin. I have several pairs of 18650s and waiting for a bunch of 18500s. Are you guys telling me that what's missing is a 219 Triple?



YEP!
You gonna LOVE IT!!


----------



## kyhunter1

AA Runtime Update: Still holding steady ~ 2 lumens. 5 days in now. Just how long will this thing run? My goal is atleast 7 days continuous with good useable light. 

It's either a bad protection circuit in the cells, or a driver problem. If you had other batteries to test, it would help rule out one or the other. I doubt the tripping is from overheating, not from just a few minutes anyway. Ive ran lights till they were so hot you barely could hold them, and never had a cell trip just from the heat alone. 



cland72 said:


> I just recharged them last week, and they've seen limited use. Is it possible that the AW cells are tripping due to overheating? The 9P gets pretty warm during prolonged use.
> 
> I would doubt that a 1.8a draw would cause the circuit protection to kick in, right? I mean, at 4.0v a li-ion should have 75% capacity based on this thread.


----------



## orbital

cland72 said:


> I tested with 3xCR123 primaries and everything was fine. I think I'll use my A19 extension with 2x17670 and see if I can duplicate the issue.



+

that answers your question

>> I tested w/ 2x18350 unprotected cells for 25 minutes today,,
my L2N got well warm, but no other output issues.

PCB in batteries can be real weak points, at least half my Li-Ions are unprotected for that reason.


----------



## Aperture

kyhunter1 said:


> AA Runtime Update: Still holding steady ~ 2 lumens. 5 days in now. Just how long will this thing run? My goal is atleast 7 days continuous with good useable light.


Mine stopped somewhere around 2.3V on two AA's, gives you a rough estimate.


----------



## kyhunter1

How long did it run?



Aperture said:


> Mine stopped somewhere around 2.3V on two AA's, gives you a rough estimate.


----------



## Aperture

kyhunter1 said:


> How long did it run?


Don't know, I cheated 

It was taking way too long so I added a third AA to speed things up a bit and checked periodically with two cells if they could still drive the dropin, last check was at 2.4V and it didn't work at 2.2V so cutoff should be somewhere around 2.3V. So a two AA setup doesn't drain the batteries completely but a triple setup should squeeze the last drop of juice out of them.


----------



## cland72

re: nichia triple in my 9P:

Ok, so both sets of AW 17500s result in moonlight mode after less than 5 minutes of use. I switched to 2x17670 with an A19 extender and the issue has not returned. It must be my AW's getting long in the tooth, I suppose. 

If anyone else has the same issue with these drop ins on 2x17500, please post up so we can track.


----------



## Mr. Tone

cland72 said:


> re: nichia triple in my 9P:
> 
> Ok, so both sets of AW 17500s result in moonlight mode after less than 5 minutes of use. I switched to 2x17670 with an A19 extender and the issue has not returned. It must be my AW's getting long in the tooth, I suppose.
> 
> If anyone else has the same issue with these drop ins on 2x17500, please post up so we can track.



It is probably something like that since you are having luck with other battery sources. Do you have any host that can take a single li-ion? I got my triple Nichia today and it runs like a champ off of 1x18650 in a Solarforce host.


----------



## cland72

Mr. Tone said:


> It is probably something like that since you are having luck with other battery sources. Do you have any host that can take a single li-ion? I got my triple Nichia today and it runs like a champ off of 1x18650 in a Solarforce host.



I just got my 17500's fresh off my Intellicharger and the light just ran for approx 10 minutes with no issues. It appears they just needed a quick recharge.

I do have other hosts, but none that are bored for 18650 - they will fit 17670, and I plan on swapping the Nichia triple to a Z2 and 6P from time to time when I need something more compact than the 9P.

Bottom line, I'm glad this was an issue with my batteries, and not the drop in.


----------



## Mr. Tone

^

That's good to hear.


----------



## orbital

^


yep, always good to have the volt meter close by..


----------



## erehwyrevekool

kyhunter1 said:


> About all the triple optics are carclo's.






erehwyrevekool said:


> :thumbsup: I was almost sure, optics _#10507 clear narrow_ I suppose.


Hey *kyhunter1*, just received a couple of Sportac triple P60's (219 and XP-G2), we both where wrong!

The front surface of the optics is completely flat (on Carclo's it's milled in front of each LED, so not a plain surface) and it's engraved the brand "BICOM" _Optics_ on it.







It seems the battery contact spring it's not made of steel so pretty easy to be in brass alloy.

That's all folks! :wave:


----------



## orbital

+

Possibly this one from Bicom site

Diameter:Φ20.1mm
Height:8.2mm
Fov:29.4°
Material:Optical grade Acrylic plastic
Up to 93% efficiency


----------



## erehwyrevekool

Both the optics retaining ring and the SolarForce host adapter ring (optional) are made of Aluminum.






Further info: the adapter ring fits pretty well EDC+ drop-ins, loose fit on Malkoffs!


----------



## cland72

Personally, I like the Bicom optic better than the Carlo optic on my EDC+ Triple. The EDC+ unit seems to have a "flower petal" effect, whereas the Sportac has a very well defined hot spot.

To each his own though!


----------



## bc5000

The triples are finally back in stock at illumination gear.


----------



## kyhunter1

That's the first Ive heard of that brand. Interesting. As soon as multi-mode's are released, I gotta have one. 




erehwyrevekool said:


> Hey *kyhunter1*, just received a couple of Sportac triple P60's (219 and XP-G2), we both where wrong!
> 
> The front surface of the optics is completely flat (on Carclo's it's milled in front of each LED, so not a plain surface) and it's engraved the brand "BICOM" _Optics_ on it.


----------



## kyhunter1

AA runtime update: 

Day 6 (144 hrs.) running, no changes to report. Output looks to be the same as it was the past several days. ~ 2 lumens.


----------



## DAN92

bc5000 said:


> The triples are finally back in stock at illumination gear.


Yes, I received an email about it, thank you Tod.

I just ordered my second drop-in triple XP-G2 Cool.

Enjoy!


----------



## tobrien

bc5000 said:


> The triples are finally back in stock at illumination gear.



thanks for the tip and looking out for us CPFers 

just ordered a triple XP-G2


----------



## kyhunter1

AA runtime update: 7 days continuous, no sign of quitting. Output may have dimmed slightly the past day, but it's hard to tell for sure. Output is ~ 1-2 lumens. 

7 days was my goal for it, and it is several hours past that now. It is really giving the quark moon mode a run for it's money now, especially if it can break over the 15 day mark. Quark's advertise 30 days continuous on moon mode with output ~ 0.2 lumens if Im not mistaken. 

The XML2 neutral single module is awesome. I wasn't too thrilled at first with a high output single mode only module, but now have no regrets buying it. This thing is a battery vampire. The versatility in how you power it is a very nice feature. Super bright, excellent beam and tint. Runs many hours at low output if you wish. I cant find any reason to not like it. The Sportac's are a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## wertzius

At 2 lumens the LEDs need ~ 8mA. With 1900mAh in the Eneloops the light wil run ~ 10 days.
At 1 lumen ~ 20days. 
And so on...

Do you have a multimeter to measure the power draw? That would help to estimate the runtime. No need for weeklong experiments.


----------



## kyhunter1

My dmm would not register the current draw it was so low when I checked this morning. It's a ~ $30.00 craftsman. I checked another light to confirm I was doing it correctly. The cell voltages were 1.256 and 1.257 and that's not under load readings. They are black label 2400 mah eneloops. Calculating the runtime is always a possibility and can be a very good estimate, but it's nice to know for sure sometimes. The Sportac had no problem firing back up after being turned off for a few minutes. 




wertzius said:


> At 2 lumens the LEDs need ~ 8mA. With 1900mAh in the Eneloops the light wil run ~ 10 days.
> At 1 lumen ~ 20days.
> And so on...
> 
> Do you have a multimeter to measure the power draw? That would help to estimate the runtime. No need for weeklong experiments.


----------



## RI Chevy

wertzius said:


> At 2 lumens the LEDs need ~ 8mA. With 1900mAh in the Eneloops the light wil run ~ 10 days.
> At 1 lumen ~ 20days.
> And so on...
> 
> Do you have a multimeter to measure the power draw? That would help to estimate the runtime. No need for weeklong experiments.





kyhunter1 said:


> My dmm would not register the current draw it was so low when I checked this morning. It's a ~ $30.00 craftsman. I checked another light to confirm I was doing it correctly. The cell voltages were 1.256 and 1.257 and that's not under load readings. They are black label 2400 mah eneloops. Calculating the runtime is always a possibility and can be a very good estimate, but it's nice to know for sure sometimes. The Sportac had no problem firing back up after being turned off for a few minutes.



What is the formula used to figure this out? Just curious. This is sort of like a real live science experiment!  :thumbsup:


----------



## wertzius

The formula for the runtime estimation?
mAh of the batteries (in series) / current draw of the light = runtime in hours


----------



## RI Chevy

Thank you sir.


----------



## 357mag1

I don't see any sign of these on Illumination Supplys website. Am I missing something?


----------



## tobrien

357mag1 said:


> I don't see any sign of these on Illumination Supplys website. Am I missing something?



illumination *gear*. different site


----------



## 357mag1

tobrien said:


> illumination *gear*. different site



I just figured that out, thanks. Sometimes I'm a little slow.

I only see the P60 (no 18650) modules and no XML option. Anybody know if these are going to be available?

Never mind, I figured that out too.


----------



## RI Chevy

Also goinggear.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=SPORTAC+P60 has them as well.


----------



## DAN92

Received today.

Triple XP-G2 Cool for 18650 version.












Thanks to Going Gear.


----------



## 357mag1

Going Gear lists "0 in stock" for all of them.

I ordered from EagleTac-USA.


----------



## flashlight chronic

Just placed an order for the XM-L2 (cool tint) from Illumination Gear. Now I have all four modules (one of each):thumbsup:


----------



## tobrien

357mag1 said:


> I just figured that out, thanks. Sometimes I'm a little slow.
> 
> I only see the P60 (no 18650) modules and no XML option. Anybody know if these are going to be available?
> 
> Never mind, I figured that out too.



haha no problem man!

if you intend to use with Surefire then you need the P60. on IG's site, "Sportac P60 LED 1-Mode Module" is the XM-L2 module 

they're out of neutral white currently, which is what I bought from them for my single, but they still have cool white in stock.

p.s.: guys, my triple XP-G2 Sportac is out for delivery!


----------



## 357mag1

I have a Neutral white XML2 and Triple 219 ordered from EagleTac.


----------



## Swedpat

These dropins really look great. But I noticed that the voltage range is 2.7V - 9V. That I understand is a problem for use with 2x18500/18650: the dropin will continue at full output until the protection circuit of the batteries kicks in, which I read is highly dissuaded because it will damage the battery. And without any warning for when the batteries become low, how do you reason here?


----------



## cland72

I think it would be a good idea to routinely check the voltage of your batteries, and recharge when necessary. As far as I know, it's pretty rare for a drop in with such a wide voltage input range, to also have low voltage protection/cut off.


----------



## Swedpat

cland72 said:


> I think it would be a good idea to routinely check the voltage of your batteries, and recharge when necessary. As far as I know, it's pretty rare for a drop in with such a wide voltage input range, to also have low voltage protection/cut off.



Still I think the idéa with a flashlight is that I can bring with me and use it without beeing dependent of several times testing the battery status. When I notice the brightness declines I turn it off and change to fresh the batteries. Also it should be possible to make use of the batteries capacity without worrying for discharge them too much. It's a bit weird if the over discharge protection of a cell doesn't protect the cell, it seems that the only reason is to protect the user from a detonating hand grenade... IF it's true that waiting until the over discharge protection kicks in damages the cell.
Otherwise it would be awesome if the dropin had been adjustable so you could choice your own voltage cut off level!


----------



## cland72

Sounds to me like you need to switch to primaries if you wish to use this drop in, in the manner you describe.


----------



## Swedpat

cland72 said:


> Sounds to me like you need to switch to primaries if you wish to use this drop in, in the manner you describe.



I just wonder how to do. How would you do with this dropin and two Li-ions out in the field? Do you always exactly measure the used time of batteries or always carry with you a voltage meter and take out the batteries in the field to measure the voltage every five minute of use? I just want to have true practical use of such a dropin with two cells, but difficult when there is no low voltage indication before shut down.

I have used primaries a lot earlier and still do to a certain level. And then became happy that I can use rechargeables and these also provide better runtime. Also I got to know that I shall use protected ones, which sounds great. After that I read that the protection isn't really a true protection. Understand me right; just felt a bit dissapointed. I have spent a lot on Li-ions and chargers.


----------



## psychbeat

I don't normally use drops that require 2 cells but I've been using an MTG2 drop with 2 18350s & just swap cells when it dims or top off the cells before taking it out. 

I wouldn't sweat it too much.


----------



## cland72

psychbeat said:


> I don't normally use drops that require 2 cells but I've been using an MTG2 drop with 2 18350s & just swap cells when it dims or top off the cells before taking it out.
> 
> I wouldn't sweat it too much.



Exactly what I would do. Just use it till you see noticeable dimming. The input voltage doesn't mean it will run in regulation down to 2.7v, it just means it will turn on down to 2.7v (and lower, based on the Eneloop run test). 

You won't ruin your cells due to overdischarge *BEFORE *you see a decline in output.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

psychbeat said:


> I wouldn't sweat it too much.



If you're going out and you know you have used those batteries a while, switch them out. If you see your light going dimmer, replace with fresh. Try to recharge the depleted batteries as soon as practical. No big deal. Should a problem arise, batteries aren't that expensive. Enjoy your lights. It's never been so good to be a flashlight enthusiast. And it will almost certainly get better.


----------



## Mr. Tone

Also, as far as low battery voltage goes, many of us are using protected 18650 batteries with Panasonic cells in them. Those cells actually are rated to 2.5 volts by the manufacturer. In light of the fact most protection circuits kick in around 2.8 volts means most of us don't need to worry about it. Also, as others said, you should have a noticeable drop in brightness when the battery is getting down to that voltage. The Eneloop tests show that it will still work but it will be quite dim.


----------



## tobrien

I got my triple XP-G2 yesterday and haven't taken it out in nighttime yet, but the optics must be some real nice stuff because I did some brief white wall hunting and didn't see artifacts. very good!


----------



## kyhunter1

Day 10 AA runtime update: Still running about the same output level as it's been for the past several days with no signs of quitting.


----------



## RI Chevy

:thumbsup:


----------



## kyhunter1

Day 14 AA runtime update. Still going ~ 1-2 lumens with no sign of quitting.


----------



## timbo114

Help me figure this one ....
My Triple 219 works in my MD2.
My Triple XP-G2 does not!
I don't get it ....


----------



## cland72

when you say it doesn't work, what do you mean? the battery won't drive it, or it won't physically fit?


----------



## timbo114

It just will not light.
I've used a magnet on the button top cell - used a different retaining ring in the head - different head - switched tail caps - different cells .... and on and on.
I thought the drop in was dead, so I put it in a 6P - wall of light.

I also tried it in MD3 & MD4, which I purchased specifically for my 2 Sportac drop in units. 

Anyone else have a problem using the MD2?

*BTW ... *I'm not the biggest fan of the CW tints - but this XP-G2 is really just awesome.
No cool blue - green - or anything else than very bright snow white, with a HUUUGE hot spot!


----------



## RI Chevy

Maybe it is not making contact with the spring? ??? Odd that one works, and one doesn't.


----------



## Mr. Tone

timbo114 said:


> It just will not light.
> I've used a magnet on the button top cell - used a different retaining ring in the head - different head - switched tail caps - different cells .... and on and on.
> I thought the drop in was dead, so I put it in a 6P - wall of light.
> 
> I also tried it in MD3 & MD4, which I purchased specifically for my 2 Sportac drop in units.
> 
> Anyone else have a problem using the MD2?
> 
> *BTW ... *I'm not the biggest fan of the CW tints - but this XP-G2 is really just awesome.
> No cool blue - green - or anything else than very bright snow white, with a HUUUGE hot spot!



Are they both the same type of housing or not? Specifically, are they both either the 18650(Solarforce) version or P-60(Surefire) version?


----------



## timbo114

both are the P60 version


----------



## Mr. Tone

Ok. That is very strange you are having that issue. I am not familiar with the MD2 host. Hopefully, you can figure it out. Are you using any kind of spring, adapter, or foil wrap of any kind on either drop-in?


----------



## timbo114

MD2 head is a self contained unit, holding the drop in snugly in place with an threaded aluminum retaining ring, which cradles the base of the drop in. 
Said retaining ring makes flush contact with business end of the MD2,3,4 body to complete the circuit to tail switch.

I have yet to measure with my digi caliper, the length of the Sportac as compared to a Malkoff unit.
Maybe this is the contact issue - if the ring is too far into the head and it isn't making contact with the body.

Ultimately, I will run these Sportacs in a 6P or 9P - as I said in an earlier post, the MD2 head does choke out a good portion of the spill of these triple units.


----------



## Mr. Tone

Oh, it sounds like it is quite a bit different than a Solarforce type host. You have me curious now as to what that looks like. I will search around here for some pics to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## Z-Tab

I finally received my triples. XP-G2 and Nichia 219. What an amazing deal! The quality is incredible for the price and are definitely going to be among my top recommendations for anybody looking to update an old Surefire.


----------



## Mr. Tone

timbo114 said:


> MD2 head is a self contained unit, holding the drop in snugly in place with an threaded aluminum retaining ring, which cradles the base of the drop in.
> Said retaining ring makes flush contact with business end of the MD2,3,4 body to complete the circuit to tail switch.
> 
> I have yet to measure with my digi caliper, the length of the Sportac as compared to a Malkoff unit.
> Maybe this is the contact issue - if the ring is too far into the head and it isn't making contact with the body.
> 
> Ultimately, I will run these Sportacs in a 6P or 9P - as I said in an earlier post, the MD2 head does choke out a good portion of the spill of these triple units.



I just found a review of that host. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...parisons-indoor-outdoor-beamshots-impressions

Now I see why you say it chokes off a good portion of the spill!


----------



## timbo114

THIS link will show and explain how the retaining ring(s) hold the drop in in the head.

*To ALL* who are following this MD fitment issue .... I *LOVE* my *Malkoff *products and this is* NOT* a bashing post in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## Mr. Tone

Oh, that was not what I envisioned. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## timbo114

As I suspected .... no contact with retaining ring.

I had my *hi lo* ring in my MD2 with my Triple 219, to test 2 mode function.

Note the protruding contact pin on this brass ring ... aluminum ring has no pin - thus no contact with Sportac.





*Thank you Weklund* for this photo that I borrowed and edited.


Solution found - problem solved!
I made a ring of aluminum wire to fill the void between the body head and contact ring.
I will tweak this fix a bit further - into a more sturdy & permanent solution - such as, a thin aluminum or better yet, a copper washer.






*Live and learn! 
*Maybe this will help another flashaholic sometime down the road.

As to the MD head choking off some spill beam .... 
If you'd like an enormous hot spot for a more throwy, less floody beam ... MD2 head is the way to go.
My triple XP-G2 looks like a 3' diameter tube of light shooting out of my MD2.

Thank you EagleTac
Thank you Gene Malkoff


----------



## Mr. Tone

^

cool :thumbsup:


----------



## ragnarok164

Can someone help me out? I normally just buy a flashlight and have yet to try any of the P60 dropin lights. But after seeing the SPORTAC triple nichia 219 dropin, I want to buy one. I was over at sbflashlights.com trying to pick out a solarforce host, but had no idea what I was doing. Can someone recommend a 1x18650 host for the SPORTAC triple nichia 219 dropin?

Thanks

Edit: Does any of the host does the dropin provide a mid or low mode?


----------



## cland72

None of them provide a mid or low mode.

The L2N, L2T, and L2P are all excellent 18650 Solarforce hosts.


----------



## ragnarok164

Thanks, I guess I should pick the L2P if I want a forward clicky correct?


----------



## timbo114

L2T has a fwd clicky, grippy knurling, and is priced @ $15.50 (China)solarforceflashlight-sales - a fantastic price!
$16.99 lighthound & $17.99 customlites (USA)

I own 4 L2T hosts, the clicky is rated up to 3 amps.


----------



## Mr. Tone

ragnarok164 said:


> Can someone help me out? I normally just buy a flashlight and have yet to try any of the P60 dropin lights. But after seeing the SPORTAC triple nichia 219 dropin, I want to buy one. I was over at sbflashlights.com trying to pick out a solarforce host, but had no idea what I was doing. Can someone recommend a 1x18650 host for the SPORTAC triple nichia 219 dropin?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Edit: Does any of the host does the dropin provide a mid or low mode?



I am really enjoying this triple Nichia drop-in. As far as the Solarforce hosts I believe all the models have upgraded switches to handle 3 amps. Pick which ever one you like best. I have them all and they are all great but different. If you want to tail stand you need the L2P, though. If you like protruding forward clickies then go with either the L2N or L2T. In the spirit of CPF I will say get them all. :nana:


----------



## ragnarok164

Thanks cland72,timbo114, and Mr. Tone, I ended up ordering a L2P for forward clicky and tailstand as well as the triple nichia drop-in. 

After reading some of the comment here, should I run this with 2x 18350 or 1x 18650? seems like some people are having trouble running the triples with only one cell.


----------



## flashlight chronic

ragnarok164 said:


> Thanks cland72,timbo114, and Mr. Tone, I ended up ordering a L2P for forward clicky and tailstand as well as the triple nichia drop-in.
> 
> After reading some of the comment here, should I run this with 2x 18350 or 1x 18650? seems like some people are having trouble running the triples with only one cell.


A single 18650 works fine w/ the triples, no problems for me.


----------



## cland72

flashlight chronic said:


> A single 18650 works fine w/ the triples, no problems for me.



Agreed, 1x18650 should be just fine. Enjoy the new host when it arrives!


----------



## kzb

These Sportac drop ins look nice being made of brass and all that, but why would they be better than these (link below)? You can choose which modes you want. You can choose one with a "firefly" mode, and you don't have to have the disco light modes if you don't want them. The LED lumen outputs are pretty much identical to the Sportac as far as I can see, plus you can choose the tint.

http://intl-outdoor.com/xml2-p60-dropin-module-alxm2-p-740.html

I have one on order, but I have to say it's not arrived yet, so I don't know how good it really is.


----------



## orbital

flashlight chronic said:


> A single 18650 works fine w/ the triples, no problems for me.



+

Definitely!!

*It's been a real mystery why 18650s' are not discussed more here,, *
these drop-ins are plenty bright using them & runtime is good.

If you're going on a huge evening adventure, being a couple 18650s' as backups


----------



## Mr. Tone

I have been using a single 18650 with my triple Nichia and it works great.


----------



## ragnarok164

Why did you have to show me that kzb, now I want to order it before my new light even ship...

Great to hear everyone have no problem running the triples with 1x 18650.


----------



## Mr. Tone

kzb said:


> These Sportac drop ins look nice being made of brass and all that, but why would they be better than these (link below)? You can choose which modes you want. You can choose one with a "firefly" mode, and you don't have to have the disco light modes if you don't want them. The LED lumen outputs are pretty much identical to the Sportac as far as I can see, plus you can choose the tint.
> 
> http://intl-outdoor.com/xml2-p60-dropin-module-alxm2-p-740.html
> 
> I have one on order, but I have to say it's not arrived yet, so I don't know how good it really is.



I have two of those drop-ins with the 5B4 tint XM-L2. One has a orange peel reflector and the other has a smooth reflector. They are really a great value for the money. These Sportac drop-ins are in another league as far as durability goes. I am using the International Outdoor drop-ins around the house for non-critical stuff. I would not trust them for heavy duty use but these Sportac units should be fine for anything. For example, when using a Solarforce L2P host and the International Outdoor drop-in I have had some problems with rough use. When riding my bicycle if I hit a bump it causes the drop-in to go into some blinky modes. These are both the 4 mode drop-ins with no blinky modes! In normal use they are great but don't expect the to hold up to abuse. Again, the Sportac units appear and feel very heavy duty and should be fine for rough use.


----------



## kzb

Mr Tone, I am sure you have a point. The Sportac drop ins do look a more heavy duty construction, plus the heat sinking should be better with all that brass I imagine. I'm not planning anything more than camping trips, and nowhere truly out in the wilds either, so I think I'll be OK.


----------



## 357mag1

I have also been using a single 18650 in my triple Nichia and warm XML2, both have performed perfectly. 

Here are some tailcap current draw figures to help calculate runtime. These figures were identical or so close it didn't matter for each of the modules.

Just off the charger:
Most quality 18650s - right around 2800ma

Duel cells -
AW IMR 18350 - 1450ma
AW RCR123A - 1500ma
AW LifePo4 - 1900ma
Panasonic CR123 primaries - 2600ma


Three Panasonic CR123 primaries - 1520ma

I would not run these modules on primary cells unless I had a 3 cell body. 
In a two cell body I would only use one 18650 or two IMR 18350s only. Current draw is too high in my opinion on the other cells.


----------



## Mr. Tone

kzb said:


> Mr Tone, I am sure you have a point. The Sportac drop ins do look a more heavy duty construction, plus the heat sinking should be better with all that brass I imagine. I'm not planning anything more than camping trips, and nowhere truly out in the wilds either, so I think I'll be OK.



Gotcha. The Intl-Outdoor drop-ins have a nice moonlight mode by the way. It is about the same or even slightly lower than my Thrunite Neutron 1A with a neutral white Cree XM-L. It would be nice to see Sportac offer these drop-ins with similar modes and spacing.


----------



## orbital

357mag1 said:


> I have also been using a single 18650 in my triple Nichia and warm XML2, both have performed perfectly.
> 
> Here are some tailcap current draw figures to help calculate runtime. These figures were identical or so close it didn't matter for each of the modules.
> 
> Just off the charger:
> Most quality 18650s - right around 2800ma
> 
> Duel cells -
> AW IMR 18350 - 1450ma
> AW RCR123A - 1500ma
> AW LifePo4 - 1900ma
> Panasonic CR123 primaries - 2600ma
> 
> 
> Three Panasonic CR123 primaries - 1520ma
> 
> I would not run these modules on primary cells unless I had a 3 cell body.
> In a two cell body I would only use one 18650 or two IMR 18350s only. Current draw is too high in my opinion on the other cells.



_________________:thumbsup:____________^^

Great post!


..maybe it should go in the OP


________________


----------



## tobrien

are yall generally pleased with your cool white XM-L2 Sportacs? I have the XP-G2 S2 triple and it's pretty blueish cool white, which I'm not a _huge_ fan of. 

Is the CW single XM-L2 the same blueish white? my NW XM-L2 is amazing though


----------



## kyhunter1

Very happy with my neutral XML2, cant comment on the cool white. 

Day 18 AA runtime update: Still going about the same as the past several days. It's un-telling how long it will go.


----------



## tobrien

kyhunter1 said:


> Very happy with my neutral XML2, cant comment on the cool white.
> 
> Day 18 AA runtime update: Still going about the same as the past several days. It's un-telling how long it will go.


gotcha, same here on the NW!

nice on the AA test, thanks for doing this!


----------



## RI Chevy

kyhunter1 said:


> Day 18 AA runtime update: Still going about the same as the past several days. It's un-telling how long it will go.



Excellent!


----------



## flashlight chronic

tobrien said:


> are yall generally pleased with your cool white XM-L2 Sportacs? I have the XP-G2 S2 triple and it's pretty blueish cool white, which I'm not a _huge_ fan of.
> 
> Is the CW single XM-L2 the same blueish white? my NW XM-L2 is amazing though


I just got my cool tint single a couple days ago, and I like it very much. When compared to the neutral tint, it is much whiter. Can't see any blue in the tint (everyone sees color differently though). I now have all four Sportac modules (one of each).


----------



## Swedpat

I don't really understand the practical difference between the dropins for "Surefire vs 18650 host". Will not both the versions fit in as well bored and unbored 6P/9P? I wonder because when I compare my unbored and bored P models the spaces for the dropin look the same.


----------



## flashlight chronic

Swedpat said:


> I don't really understand the practical difference between the dropins for "Surefire vs 18650 host". Will not both the versions fit in as well bored and unbored 6P/9P? I wonder because when I compare my unbored and bored P models the spaces for the dropin look the same.


Post #197 shows the difference in module shape.


----------



## RIX TUX

Mr. Tone said:


> I have been using a single 18650 with my triple Nichia and it works great.


How much runtime on a 18650? which mode? mah of the battery?


----------



## flashlight chronic

RIX TUX said:


> How much runtime on a 18650? which mode? mah of the battery?


AW 2900mah IC 18650. Sorry, I haven't done any runtime tests w/ the 18650. I had the triple in my bored out C2 Centurion. I now have the triple in my bored out 9P w/ 2x18500's. The C2 has the single XML2 CW now, since I got it a couple days ago from Illumination Gear.


----------



## RIX TUX

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



wertzius said:


> Fivemega builds 26650 P60 bodies. Have a look in the mod/trade section.
> 
> The 18650 version will fit Solarforce hosts. The "SF" version will fit Surefire hosts.



what is the difference that makes them fit different lights?


----------



## RIX TUX

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



HIDblue said:


> Got one of the triple XP-G2 units and put it in my old school, round body Surefire 6P. The drop-in comes in a clear 35mm film type plastic canister with the Sportac label. The retaining ring on my sample at the head of the drop-in was very loose...not sure if it was a simple QC issue or if it just got loose during shipping.
> 
> Other than that, I am very happy with it. I don't mind the single output and the it gives a very Large and Bright hotspot. Compared to my ZL SC600 MKII, the hotspot on the Sportac drop-in is much larger and the output is impressive. Since my 6P is not bored, I'm only running an AW 17670. Not sure about run times yet. Great way to update my old school 6P.
> 
> As far as fit in my old, round body 6P, it's just okay...with the drop-in installed there's a small gap between the head and body of my 6P. It may fit better in a newer 6P.
> 
> Overall, I'm very happy with it and will probably purchase another one down the road.



would you say it is brighter than your zl? which zl? more throw ?


----------



## wertzius

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



RIX TUX said:


> what is the difference that makes them fit different lights?



The shape. Look here: http://sportaclight.com/html/dropin_sf/features/index.html


----------



## timbo114

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



RIX TUX said:


> what is the difference that makes them fit different lights?



The OD of the drop in is the main difference.

SuFi units have a shoulder & taper near the neg contact spring. 

SoFo hosts have a larger ID in the throat where the drop in rests.

*IG* includes an 18mm adapter ring with his Surefire variants to accommodate SolarForce host use.

Without said ring, you'd need to use a NEG contact spring for SolarForce fitment (as shown in posts #86 and #212)


----------



## RIX TUX

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Any coupon codes working at any sites for these engines?


----------



## Lighthearted1

RIX TUX said:


> How much runtime on a 18650? which mode? mah of the battery?



I gave this info in post #244

I ran this for 1 hour and 45 minutes non stop with EagleTac 3400mah. I did tail stand in 70F room with L2X head. It never got [too] uncomfortable to touch. [It was hot but it could be held]. I found end voltage at 3.3V. The battery did not protect, I turned it off. It charged up to full voltage after.
Brightness was still usable but diminished from start. 

I didn't want to risk damage to battery so I quit there.


----------



## RIX TUX

kyhunter1 said:


> It's about 19 hours in now and output is still steady around 3 lumens. Not bad at all. So far, Im really liking this driver.
> 
> 
> Put a extender on a 9P, then use a delrin sleeve for the AA's from Oveready, then add a single cell charging spacer and you will have it. Low voltage will not harm the module.


Why would it be desirable to have a 3 lumen light for 19 hours?


----------



## Cerealand

RIX TUX said:


> Why would it be desirable to have a 3 lumen light for 19 hours?



Great for emergencies. Can be used as a nightlight if needed.


----------



## kyhunter1

When power outages last for several days, and you have no way to recharge rcr's or you've exhausted all your CR123A supply. BTW, it has ran continuous for almost 19 days, not hours and still going.  



RIX TUX said:


> Why would it be desirable to have a 3 lumen light for 19 hours?


----------



## Swedpat

flashlight chronic said:


> Post #197 shows the difference in module shape.



Yes, I know the design difference. Just thought it was a bit confusing because at the Eagletac site the information is that one of these modules fits Surefore unbored host while the other fits Surefire bored host. But when I look at my unbored/bored Surefires I can't see any difference of the space for the dropin.

Or: "SF" means Solarforce, not Surefire? Even more confused here...

This information I find confusing:

EagleTac - Sportac P60 3-XP-G2 LED dropin for SF hosts


Sportac Light Dropin for 6P, 9P, 6Z, C2, C3, M2, G3, G2, or other CR123A aluminum P60 body.

EagleTac - Sportac P60 3-XP-G2 LED dropin for 18650 SF hosts


Sportac Light Dropin for (18650) 6P, 9P, 6Z, C2, C3, M2, G3, G2, or other CR123A aluminum P60 body.

In the first it stands that it fits Surefire host and in the second it stands it fits Surefire (18650) host. Thought that it meant bored Surefire.


----------



## timbo114

The only difference in the bore is the battery tube ID size - has nothing to do with drop in throat size.
SoFo hosts battery tubes are already @18mm +, but the throat for drop in is also wider and deeper than SuFi, thus the use of contact spring, or ring from ET.

I don't think a SoFo drop in is going to fit in a SuFi 6P 9P head space. Choose the *Su*re*Fi*re variant.

I know what ET *means* to communicate is that *"18650"* hosts, such as SolarForce - have the larger void in the head space, thus the larger module OD on the "18650" modules.

I also think that ET should clarify their descriptions further to avoid such confusion when placing orders.
They should drop the "SF" from the scrip when discussing "18650" hosts.
like this ...

_EagleTac - Sportac P60 3-XP-G2 LED dropin for SF hosts

_

_Sportac Light Dropin for 6P, 9P, 6Z, C2, C3, M2, G3, G2, or other CR123A aluminum P60 body._
_

EagleTac - Sportac P60 3-XP-G2 LED dropin for 18650 hosts

_

_Sportac Light Dropin for (18650) L2P, L2T, L2M etc .. or other CR123A aluminum P60 body. _










*edit ... ALL P60 sized hosts


----------



## Swedpat

timbo114 said:


> The only difference in the bore is the battery tube ID size - has nothing to do with drop in throat size.
> SoFo hosts battery tubes are already @18mm +, but the throat for drop in is also wider and deeper than SuFi, thus the use of contact spring, or ring from ET.
> 
> I don't think a SoFo drop in is going to fit in a SuFi 6P 9P head space. Choose the *Su*re*Fi*re variant.



Ok, thanks!


----------



## Swedpat

timbo114 said:


> I also think that ET should clarify their descriptions further to avoid such confusion when placing orders.
> They should drop the "SF" from the scrip when discussing "18650" hosts.
> like this ...
> 
> _EagleTac - Sportac P60 3-XP-G2 LED dropin for SF hosts
> 
> _
> 
> _Sportac Light Dropin for 6P, 9P, 6Z, C2, C3, M2, G3, G2, or other CR123A aluminum P60 body._
> _
> 
> EagleTac - Sportac P60 3-XP-G2 LED dropin for 18650 hosts
> 
> _
> 
> _Sportac Light Dropin for (18650) L2P, L2T, L2M etc .. or other CR123A aluminum P60 body._



That's much better, clear description! When I look at 6P head I understand that 18650 dropin will not fit. And no doubt; EagleTac made a confusing mistake in the specification; for both these modules they actually list 6P, 9P, 6Z, C2, C3, M2, G3, G2. 

The problem solved. Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## timbo114

My pleasure to help. 

These drop ins seem to be of good quality - amazing price - everyone should get the one that fits their hosts w/o worry.


----------



## RI Chevy

Waiting patiently for a 3 mode.


----------



## DAN92

RI Chevy said:


> Waiting patiently for a 3 mode.


For the XM-L2 and Triple XP-G2, if eagletac reads this thread.....:thanks:


----------



## erehwyrevekool

Very good description *timbo114*! :thumbsup:


----------



## kzb

Mr. Tone said:


> I have two of those drop-ins with the 5B4 tint XM-L2. One has a orange peel reflector and the other has a smooth reflector. They are really a great value for the money. These Sportac drop-ins are in another league as far as durability goes. I am using the International Outdoor drop-ins around the house for non-critical stuff. I would not trust them for heavy duty use but these Sportac units should be fine for anything. For example, when using a Solarforce L2P host and the International Outdoor drop-in I have had some problems with rough use. When riding my bicycle if I hit a bump it causes the drop-in to go into some blinky modes. These are both the 4 mode drop-ins with no blinky modes! In normal use they are great but don't expect the to hold up to abuse. Again, the Sportac units appear and feel very heavy duty and should be fine for rough use.



Yep I spoke too soon. Mine arrived late last week and I have been trying out different permutations to try and get it to behave. Whatever I do its behaviour is erratic to say the least. Although I am spared the flashing modes that you experienced, mine steps down from max. after a few seconds (usually, but not always), and the firefly mode only comes on when it feels like it. 

It's a great idea let down in the execution. When it works, the firefly mode is admirably low (lower than my much smaller Olight on moonlight), and the lumen output on maximum is fantastic (I actually believe the stated LED output of over 1000 lumen), and it has a nice warm tint. But often it will not stay on maximum even with a freshly charged cell.


----------



## DAN92

timbo114 said:


> The only difference in the bore is the battery tube ID size - has nothing to do with drop in throat size.
> SoFo hosts battery tubes are already @18mm +, but the throat for drop in is also wider and deeper than SuFi, thus the use of contact spring, or ring from ET.
> 
> I don't think a SoFo drop in is going to fit in a SuFi 6P 9P head space. Choose the *Su*re*Fi*re variant.
> 
> I know what ET *means* to communicate is that *"18650"* hosts, such as SolarForce - have the larger void in the head space, thus the larger module OD on the "18650" modules.
> 
> I also think that ET should clarify their descriptions further to avoid such confusion when placing orders.
> They should drop the "SF" from the scrip when discussing "18650" hosts.
> like this ...
> 
> _EagleTac - Sportac P60 3-XP-G2 LED dropin for SF hosts
> 
> _
> 
> _Sportac Light Dropin for 6P, 9P, 6Z, C2, C3, M2, G3, G2, or other CR123A aluminum P60 body._
> _
> 
> EagleTac - Sportac P60 3-XP-G2 LED dropin for 18650 hosts
> 
> _
> 
> _Sportac Light Dropin for (18650) L2P, L2T, L2M etc .. or other CR123A aluminum P60 body. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r76/myglxtacy/sportac_zps3f4e347b.jpg
> *edit ... ALL P60 sized hosts


I prefer to mount the drop-in for Surefire with a spring in my Solarforce L2N, L2P, because there is a space between the head and body on the light with the 18650 model and Surefire with the ring delivered by illumination gear.


----------



## Mr. Tone

kzb said:


> Yep I spoke too soon. Mine arrived late last week and I have been trying out different permutations to try and get it to behave. Whatever I do its behaviour is erratic to say the least. Although I am spared the flashing modes that you experienced, mine steps down from max. after a few seconds (usually, but not always), and the firefly mode only comes on when it feels like it.
> 
> It's a great idea let down in the execution. When it works, the firefly mode is admirably low (lower than my much smaller Olight on moonlight), and the lumen output on maximum is fantastic (I actually believe the stated LED output of over 1000 lumen), and it has a nice warm tint. But often it will not stay on maximum even with a freshly charged cell.



I, too, have had it drop down from max even when the battery was pretty fresh. The moonlight mode is great for me, nice and low. However, if you have used the drop-in on high and it is warm the moonlight mode disappears altogether. It comes back when it has cooled down. That is strange but it is consistent with both of my drop-ins that the moonlight mode is gone when it's warm/hot.


----------



## kyhunter1

Day 21 AA XML2 N single runtime update: Still going! Ouput is ~ 1 lumen. A little dimmer today, but good useable output. Brighter than my Quark on moon mode.


----------



## Bimmerboy

kyhunter1 said:


> Day 21 AA XML2 N single runtime update: Still going! Ouput is ~ 1 lumen. A little dimmer today, but good useable output. Brighter than my Quark on moon mode.


Awesome! Good 'ol fashioned buck driver behavior when Vbatt is below Vf. It's in direct drive, and letting the vampiring happen.

Great to know, and thanks for beatin' the crap out of those Eneloops for us! :thumbsup:


----------



## kyhunter1

Your welcome. Im starting to worry about the cells, are they in any danger of being ruined with draining so low?



Bimmerboy said:


> Awesome! Good 'ol fashioned buck driver behavior when Vbatt is below Vf. It's in direct drive, and letting the vampiring happen.
> 
> Great to know, and thanks for beatin' the crap out of those Eneloops for us! :thumbsup:


----------



## RI Chevy

:thumbsup: I doubt the cells will go under .8v's each.


----------



## Bimmerboy

kyhunter1 said:


> Your welcome. Im starting to worry about the cells, are they in any danger of being ruined with draining so low?


Good question. I forget offhand how long a good Ni-mh can deal with a low state of charge. I'd go search for that info right now just to remind myself, but I just got done shoveling the heaviest snow of my life THREE FREAKIN' TIMES today, and can't muster the desire to look... lol.

Fortunately, Vbatt will be too low at some point for the emitter to flow current, so drainage will stop (possibly what RI Chevy was getting at). Which reminds me... my reference to vampiring is wrong. Boost drivers do that.

I definitely have to check out one of these drop-ins. Thinking of starting off with the XM-L cool.

EDIT: Just noticed I wrote buck instead of boost. Fixed. I'm totally shot.


----------



## BigusLightus

kyhunter1 said:


> Im starting to worry about the cells, are they in any danger of being ruined with draining so low?



You might want to mark those batteries for future reference. It would be interesting to know how they perform over the rest of their lifespan. I would also like to know how long their lifespan is after being drained down so low.

Anxiously awaiting for my triple 219 dropin to arrive.

Was it ever determined whether the Nichias were A's or B's?


----------



## kyhunter1

The test most likely has been tough on the batteries. I turned the light off for about a minute to check the cells, and both still read 1.22 volts. Fired back up no problem. Amazing.


----------



## Lunchboxxpiper

I just ordered the XM-L2 version for 18650,an L2P, and a cell extension. I'm new to drop-ins and want to make sure I don't destroy it. I can safely run two 18650 in a series with the drop in? 

Thanks for any help! 


Almost forgot: has anyone taken the pill from the drop-in and installed it into a solarforce m3 head? Thoughts about that? 

,E


----------



## cland72

Lunchboxxpiper said:


> I just ordered the XM-L2 version for 18650,an L2P, and a cell extension. I'm new to drop ins and want to make sure I don't destroy it. I can safely run two 18650 in a series with the drop in?



Yes, driver is rated up to 9v


----------



## kyhunter1

Final AA runtime update: The output is now noticeably lower than my Quark on moon mode. I can look into the emitter and it not hurt my eyes. In a completely dark environment, the output is still useable but not practical. I went ahead and terminated the test. It has ran 23 days (552 hours) mostly continuous. It was only turned off briefly a few times to check the cells. The final voltage on the cells was unbelievably 1.22 volts. Initial output was ~ 5 lumens with a long taper over several days down to ~ 1 lumen with a nose dive the 23 day. 

It's about time to use this light the way it was intended!  No more uber long runtime tests for a while.


----------



## RI Chevy

Excellent results! Thank you for taking your time to do this for all of us! :thumbsup:


----------



## injin000

what's the lumen output difference between the sportac and torchlab h3?


----------



## BigusLightus

Just received my new triple 219. It is not even dark yet and already this is my new favorite. I'm using a 6P with zero res upgraded tail powered by two AW protected 16340s. There is a sticker on the container which states "CUSTOM MADE (CRI92) NICHIA 219".

Way cool!


----------



## romteb

There is no going back to cree after trying a high CRI Nichia 219, sort of.

Edit: By the way i love my Sportac triple 219, but can't figure a reason for Eagletac to make them from Brass instead of Aluminium, it's unnecessarily heavy and conduct heat less efficiently is probably pricier to make, i wonder if they are just emulating the bad choices of established drop in makers.


----------



## texas cop

romteb said:


> There is no going back to cree after trying a high CRI Nichia 219, sort of.
> 
> Edit: By the way i love my Sportac triple 219, but can't figure a reason for Eagletac to make them from Brass instead of Aluminium, it's unnecessarily heavy and conduct heat less efficiently is probably pricier to make, i wonder if they are just emulating the bad choices of established drop in makers.



Either metal is a moot point since the outer surface area far exceeds the led base area. I'm only needing two layers of wrap to fit the dropin snugly to the host, and that's important to me for bleeding the heat into the host.


----------



## romteb

texas cop said:


> Either metal is a moot point since the outer surface area far exceeds the led base area. I'm only needing two layers of wrap to fit the dropin snugly to the host, and that's important to me for bleeding the heat into the host.



You make a good point about heat sinking.

LEt's assume heatsinking in P60 drop in brass=aluminium

Weight, Aluminium wins

Price, aluminium wins (to be confirmed)

Certainly there is something i'm not aware of that make brass not an obviously inferior choice for a drop in material.


----------



## THE_dAY

How does the beam spot of this Bicom triple optic compare against the Carclo 10507 narrow optic?
Thanks


----------



## KITROBASKIN

romteb said:


> ...can't figure a reason for Eagletac to make them from Brass instead of Aluminium, it's unnecessarily heavy and conduct heat less efficiently is probably pricier to make, i wonder if they are just emulating the bad choices of established drop in makers.



Vinh, the outstanding modder was asked this recently. He said that solder will not adhere to aluminum. For heat transfer of the electronics, solder is an important pathway for the heat. At least that is what I understood.


----------



## romteb

KITROBASKIN said:


> Vinh, the outstanding modder was asked this recently. He said that solder will not adhere to aluminum. For heat transfer of the electronics, solder is an important pathway for the heat. At least that is what I understood.



That's it, Thx KITROBASKIN.


----------



## psychbeat

I don't really see a reason to make the body of the triple out of brass tho. 
I've had copper & aluminum triples/quads so I know they don't need to be brass. 
Vinz (not Vinh makes his p60s out of aluminum so I know it's possible...
Brass does look pretty cool!


----------



## BigusLightus

Has there been any news regarding a multi mode version? I'm really liking the flood from my triple 219 and would like to see the same with a low and medium, perhaps a 1%-30%-100%.

Last night I had a chance to run it for a while and mine got quite hot to the touch in a 9P with 3xCR123 primaries. While the unit was hot I measured a current draw of 1.7Amps at the tail. That current times 8Volts is almost 14 watts. This puppy is pullin big time.

I removed the retaining ring and triple optic and, judging by the small black lines on the led backing, noticed that the Nichia's resemble the 219 A's as identified in Post 78 of this thread:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...ia-219-XP-G2&p=4814432&viewfull=1#post4814432


----------



## Mr. Tone

BigusLightus said:


> You might want to mark those batteries for future reference. It would be interesting to know how they perform over the rest of their lifespan. I would also like to know how long their lifespan is after being drained down so low.
> 
> Anxiously awaiting for my triple 219 dropin to arrive.
> 
> Was it ever determined whether the Nichias were A's or B's?



They are 219A. See my posts from CPFMarketplace. 

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...ia-219-XP-G2&p=4814418&viewfull=1#post4814418
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...ia-219-XP-G2&p=4814432&viewfull=1#post4814432


----------



## romteb

I plotted the output of my triple Nichia 219 with a 3400mAh 18650, it looks a lot like direct drive.

The drop in was in a Solarforce L2N with a fan blowing on it in my shower cabin (my personal integrating sphere).


Notes:

- I stopped the test at 264 minutes, the battery out of the flashlight read 2,65v
- Begining at minute 234 my luxmeter reads 0 because it's calibration setting prevented it from registering the output wich was still easily several lumens at the end of the test.


----------



## Mr. Tone

^

That has been my subjective experience with my triple Nichia drop-in. The drop in brightness goes pretty undetected by me for a while before I notice a big change in output. I have been really happy with this and use it a lot. Thanks for the graph!


----------



## Lunchboxxpiper

Any thoughts on removing the pill from the XML2 and installing it into a Solarforce M3 head? 

,E


----------



## pyro1son

For those in the UK interested in these they may be coming to Flashaholics soon!


----------



## kyhunter1

Thanks for doing the graph. Would you by any chance have a single XML2 module to do a graph on?





romteb said:


> I plotted the output of my triple Nichia 219 with a 3400mAh 18650, it looks a lot like direct drive.
> 
> The drop in was in a Solarforce L2N with a fan blowing on it in my shower cabin (my personal integrating sphere).
> 
> 
> Notes:
> 
> - I stopped the test at 264 minutes, the battery out of the flashlight read 2,65v
> - Begining at minute 234 my luxmeter reads 0 because it's calibration setting prevented it from registering the output wich was still easily several lumens at the end of the test.


----------



## orbital

^

isn't it the same driver, just not to three emitters?


----------



## Swedpat

romteb said:


> I plotted the output of my triple Nichia 219 with a 3400mAh 18650, it looks a lot like direct drive.
> 
> The drop in was in a Solarforce L2N with a fan blowing on it in my shower cabin (my personal integrating sphere).
> 
> Notes:
> 
> - I stopped the test at 264 minutes, the battery out of the flashlight read 2,65v
> - Begining at minute 234 my luxmeter reads 0 because it's calibration setting prevented it from registering the output wich was still easily several lumens at the end of the test.



This sounds good for use with a single Li-ion. The brightness decline will be obvious for the eyes ~3 hours before the protection circuit of the cell kicks in! If I get some of these dropins it will be for use with a single cell, despite I prefer flat output. If I understand it right two cells will provide more stable output and run until the protection circuit kicks in without any warning.


----------



## romteb

kyhunter1 said:


> Thanks for doing the graph. Would you by any chance have a single XML2 module to do a graph on?



No, sorry.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Whoa! Long thread!

Would take me ages to find what I'm looking for in here, could any of you who have been following the thread help me out with some simple questions.

1) can they run on two 18650 for more runtime and how long would that be (3*Coolwhite)??

2) were can I buy them (I am UK so from UK or Europe or china (Not america of possible to aviod customs taxes)

3) How much are they gonna be?

These are perfect for a P60 based bike light, single mode high output...one of these in a solar force host = happy days.

And of they take 2 18650 runtimes won't be an issue yay! Nice and floody.

Oh one last thing, anyone know the drove current of these can solsrforce hosts tail switches Handel the current?


----------



## DAN92

CyclingSalmon',

PM sent.


----------



## timbo114

CyclingSalmon14 said:


> 1) can they run on two 18650 for more runtime and how long would that be (3*Coolwhite)??


 Yes - My triple 219 test > post4348869 runtime



CyclingSalmon14 said:


> Oh one last thing, anyone know the drove current of these can solarforce hosts tail switches Handel the current?


 Solarforce tail cap can handle up to 3 amp


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

The I got the PM, I can see were this is heading damit....more money spent!

I'd almost giveing up the idea of a P60 build then I saw these grr!

Just read the whole thread (That's a task to do I'm one sitting let me tell you!!!!) But I did it haha, now have all the answers I need bar one.

As there is a gap between bezel/host will thiseffect waterproofness, I don't need to go fiveing but it needs to withstand rain and storms ect.

I know the dropping is not water tight but that's fine as I will run with lens of host on anyways.

Only thing buggine me is the fact that two cells will keep going till protection circuit cuts in and this of course will damage the battery of it happens often will it not?

Shame the flashlights Low voltage protection is not a tad higher.

Seeing as there is minimal output drop on a 2cell set up how do I know when to turn of the light before battery protection kicks in?

(I would be out cycling for long times can't just top it up after one use as I might be out as long as the battery lasts anyways (I have a multiple lights for when one dies or intake spare cells)


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Well it has been rumoured and is now confirmed, 

Flashaholics should have these in stock in early march everything going to plan that is.

Im sure they wont mind me posting this as I cant see any way this could be bad for them haha (Other than all of us UK flashaholics buying them up as soon as there listed XD)

"Thank you for your enquiry.

Yes, we should have the Eagletac Sportac drop-ins early next month."

on another note dose anyone have anymore beam shots on the 3*CW drop in?

I think I may have andwerd my own question above it seems Xatr cells I would be useing cut off at 2.5V and as this light cutts off at 2.7V my batterys will be fine and wont trip the Low voltage protection?


----------



## cland72

As there is a gap between bezel/host will thiseffect waterproofness, I don't need to go fiveing but it needs to withstand rain and storms ect.

It does not affect the water resistance of the host since the oring seal is not compromised.

Only thing buggine me is the fact that two cells will keep going till protection circuit cuts in and this of course will damage the battery of it happens often will it not?

You will see a noticeable drop in output well before your batteries are compromised.

Shame the flashlights Low voltage protection is not a tad higher.

I think lots of people love the driver on this - it will squeeze every last bit of power out of lithium primaries.

Seeing as there is minimal output drop on a 2cell set up how do I know when to turn of the light before battery protection kicks in?

You will see a noticeable drop in output well before your batteries are compromised.

(I would be out cycling for long times can't just top it up after one use as I might be out as long as the battery lasts anyways (I have a multiple lights for when one dies or intake spare cells)

If this is the case, I suggest you run primaries, or possibly IMR cells.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

^ 

Thank you that clears up my few confusions, I am not normaly out for more than 4 hours so if its a long one I take spares and change when I notice output drop, I did not realize it was going to be a detectible drop as well as keeping a good regulation, so looks like I get to know when it runs out and get to have good regulation to awsome!

I will start off with one but idealy I want two for around 1600-1800 lumens out the front and 600 from my head mounted torch thats going to be a bit more throwy. (seems Overkilll but when your in a pitch black forrest at night you really do apperciate the light!)

This will also give me plenty of options in regards to runtime, pretty neat as so much cheaper than a Top end exspousure or lupine set up (amzaing light but only about half my club use them due to the price, more the racers and the ones who spend more time on the bike than off, the rest just use ebay specials, but this should fall nicely inbetween)

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Stockhouse13

These look nice. Do you guys know if the Triple 219 NW can run on two 16340's? or better with 2 18650's ??? I'd like to get this for a Surefire 6p so a 123 body would be better for me.


----------



## timbo114

Yes.
2x 16340 or 1x 17670 in a 6P will work with no issues.
These drop ins have a 9v max input.


----------



## psychbeat

CyclingSalmon14 said:


> ^
> 
> Thank you that clears up my few confusions, I am not normaly out for more than 4 hours so if its a long one I take spares and change when I notice output drop, I did not realize it was going to be a detectible drop as well as keeping a good regulation, so looks like I get to know when it runs out and get to have good regulation to awsome!
> 
> I will start off with one but idealy I want two for around 1600-1800 lumens out the front and 600 from my head mounted torch thats going to be a bit more throwy. (seems Overkilll but when your in a pitch black forrest at night you really do apperciate the light!)
> 
> This will also give me plenty of options in regards to runtime, pretty neat as so much cheaper than a Top end exspousure or lupine set up (amzaing light but only about half my club use them due to the price, more the racers and the ones who spend more time on the bike than off, the rest just use ebay specials, but this should fall nicely inbetween)
> 
> Thank you for your help!



Just curious why you'd want one of these for riding over a regular drop from Nailbender or Vinh?

One of Vinhs single cell XML2 modules in neutral will be brighter & u can run it down til the low voltage warning. 

Or one of his MTG2 modules (what I run on my bars) for ~2500 OTF instead having two hosts etc. 

Also, not sure what kind of riding yer doing but out here we all generally run our high lumen set ups on our helmets rather than the bars. 
We are mostly riding a mix of trail with some semi tech DH & freeride. 
Having the bars brighter than your helmet can get confusing when countersteering or throwing whips off jumps etc 

Some of us have stopped running bar lights altogether - although I find that makes everything look flat. 

I'm not dissing these modules at all but with the generally short regulation on single cell & the weight of the brass they don't seem ideal as bike lights IMHO 

The price is pretty amazing for the multi emitter!
But a regular old Vinh or overdriven NB XML2 will be lighter & more suited to the bars or helmet. 

Just throwing my 2cents in (I ride at night ALOT as well as build trails in the dark)


----------



## wertzius

Vinh's and Nailbender's Dropins are nothing really special. They use the same cheap parts like the chinese with some minor modifications.

These dropins are more special for a reasonable price.
The MT-G2 from Vinh is not verly long well regulated.


----------



## psychbeat

wertzius said:


> Vinh's and Nailbender's Dropins are nothing really special. They use the same cheap parts like the chinese with some minor modifications.
> 
> These dropins are more special for a reasonable price.
> The MT-G2 from Vinh is not verly long well regulated.



I agree - although the cheap Chinese parts are VERY proven. 

I just think for single cell applications & where weight is a factor a "standard" module might be a better choice. 



And the regulation on Hi of the MTG2 modules is short if using 18350s but I'd imagine it's a bit better with two 18650s. 

One MTG2 module would be much lighter and a bit brighter (on max) than two or maybe three triple 219s. 

And having a choice of a lower mode would help on the runtime front


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

^Mainly limited funds, I have not really looked into Vihns dropings though, but 2500L sounds nice, but even on 2*18650 that aint gonna last long I bet, but I guess if it has lower modes maby, I may helmet mount but depends, I really need a new helmet TBH as mines a bit loose, but that can easily be sorted.

I looked at these as 1000 lumens is nice, and single mode, I was going to get two as I can easily mount a 18650 size torch, but a trying to mount a 30mm or larger torch is very hard, I have not found a way to do it, and so that is is rock solid stable and wont drop down, and I cant use one super bright torch in P60 size as it only takes 2*18650 and as said runtime would really suck....

PM me if you want, we can talk about it, I am not adverse to other options, but its trying to find a way to get runtime + insane lumens, in a mountable package.....without going and buying a silly price lupine ect....

If I want to be putting 2000+ OTF lumens for 2 hours or more I am looking at 4*18650 I dont think it is possable to get 2000 lumens out of a 2*18650 torch for 2 hours or I would!!!


----------



## Stockhouse13

Anyone know the runtime on the nichia 219 with two 16340's?


----------



## tobrien

wertzius said:


> Vinh's and Nailbender's Dropins are nothing really special. They use the same cheap parts like the chinese with some minor modifications.
> 
> These dropins are more special for a reasonable price.
> The MT-G2 from Vinh is not verly long well regulated.


not to de-rail, but Vinh and NB put a lot of effort into their work and, best yet, you can choose exactly how you want it through them (more choices of LEDs, modes, drive current, dedomed option from Vinh, etc.)


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Anyone got any more beamshots of the tirpples, cant find to much if im honesst, seen the ones on here, anyone with one wanna post up some?

Id love to see the 219 compered to the CQ, I would love a 219 but think Id prefere the output TBH as its for rideing, if I get one, and no one else in my group will be useing nice leds, all will be CW so not really any point going 219 I guess as it will only be drowned out?


----------



## yoyoman

Oveready Triple






L10 Nichia 219


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

^ Thanks, that over ready tripple is os smooth love it!


----------



## iqwozpoom

The above beamshots are representive of what I see when comparing the sportac to my mac p60. Really amazing that they managed such tight focus with nichias. It should be noted however, any spot effect quickly disappears outside at a distance. The sportac drop ins are amazing! Kudos to eagletac.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Yhea Im thinking of picking some up so long as flashaholics prices are not silly, otherwise Ill get from the EU, weather I use them for bikeing or not depends on weather I decide to splash out on a v54 droping as well, depends on state of bank lol, just seen the overready price for that drop in, YIKES!!! Its nice but not sure its worth $165....

anyways when I get one Ill post it up here.


----------



## flashlight chronic

All four Sportacs



From left to right:
Surefire 9P (M2 head) w/ Triple Nichia (2x18500)
C2 w/ Triple XP-G2 (1x18650)
M2 w/ CW XML2 (1x18650)
Z2 w/ NW XML2 (1x18650)
All upgraded w/ McClicky switches


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

I noticed on these dropings, as there so floody, becuse there so deep, dose all that shroud not cut off a lot of the light output, spill?

Which Solarforce host will get the most out of these drop ins / aka least deep head.

It not like the head is foucusing it so it just goes out cos its metal not a part of the optic, so all it is doing is cutting off the flood?


----------



## flashlight chronic

The Surefire M2 head does cut down on the spill, but these drop-ins are so bright that i don't notice it much outdoors (referring to both the triple and the single XML2). As far as using it in a Solarforce host, my L2P has less "bezel shrouding" than my L2T, therefore the L2P will appear (slightly) brighter.


----------



## BST07

Why did I check this thread? I haven't bought anything in awhile but just bought the Nichia for my L2P, this will be my first high CRI LED!


----------



## SCEMan

CyclingSalmon14 said:


> Which Solarforce host will get the most out of these drop ins / aka least deep head. It not like the head is foucusing it so it just goes out cos its metal not a part of the optic, so all it is doing is cutting off the flood?



My Nichia 219 Triple is in the standard SF L2-type head with a flat bezel ring. 





When pointed directly forward at waist level, the beam starts about 18" in front of my feet - almost like using a diffuser :thumbsup:


----------



## david57strat

I just ordered a Nichia 219 triple, and will be installing it in an L2, in Gunmetal Silver. I'm really anxious to receive both! Pictures to follow, after it arrives and is put together.

I'm extremely tempted to pick up one of their XM-L2 XM-L T6 drop-ins, to round out the collection.


----------



## Stockhouse13

Would I be kidding myself to run a Sportac Nichia Triple in a bored 6p with 1x18650? What would be the best battery combination for this drop in for a 1x18650 host for decent runtime???
Would I be much better off with a bored 9p for this drop in...and, if so, what batter combination? Thanks.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Thanks, seems like its not much of an issue with a flat bezel, other photos made it look a lot deeper, I'll be using a flat bezel in a L2P (Don't want Any pointy bezels in a crash.)


----------



## SCEMan

Has anyone taken off the plastic (polarity protection?) ring to allow non button 18650s to work w/o magnets?
I'm thinking about going this route if it works...


----------



## RI Chevy

Stockhouse13 said:


> Would I be kidding myself to run a Sportac Nichia Triple in a bored 6p with 1x18650? What would be the best battery combination for this drop in for a 1x18650 host for decent runtime???
> Would I be much better off with a bored 9p for this drop in...and, if so, what batter combination? Thanks.



You would have a little more voltage with the bored 9P and 2x18500's. You would have 8.4v's max vs. 4.2v from the single 18650. But you may have longer run times with the 18650.


----------



## flashlight chronic

SCEMan said:


> Has anyone taken off the plastic (polarity protection?) ring to allow non button 18650s to work w/o magnets?
> I'm thinking about going this route if it works...


My flat top AW's work just fine (2900 mah 18650 IC)


----------



## 357mag1

Stockhouse13 said:


> Would I be kidding myself to run a Sportac Nichia Triple in a bored 6p with 1x18650? What would be the best battery combination for this drop in for a 1x18650 host for decent runtime???
> Would I be much better off with a bored 9p for this drop in...and, if so, what batter combination? Thanks.



You better go with the Surefire dropin. Just because the 6P body is bored the head is slightly different and the 1x18650 dropin may not fit. The dropins are identical (2.7-9Volts) electrically so it is fit you need to be concerned with. 

My 1x18650 dropin would not fit in my 6p bodies. It fit fine in the Solarforce L2P bodies as that is what it was designed for.


----------



## SCEMan

flashlight chronic said:


> My flat top AW's work just fine (2900 mah 18650 IC)



Just checked, my AW 2900s work, but not my Redilast 2900s.


----------



## Stockhouse13

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Definitely!!
> 
> *It's been a real mystery why 18650s' are not discussed more here,, *
> these drop-ins are plenty bright using them & runtime is good.
> 
> If you're going on a huge evening adventure, being a couple 18650s' as backups



With a fresh 3400 18650 what type of full output runtime are you getting with the Nichia triple ??


----------



## Stockhouse13

For a bored 6p, how is output in this configuration running a Nichia 219 Triple: 

1). with 1x18650? 
2). 2x IMR 18350? 

What are the pros/cons of each of these potential battery set ups?

Sorry for the questions...


----------



## cland72

357mag1 said:


> You better go with the Surefire dropin. Just because the 6P body is bored the head is slightly different and the 1x18650 dropin may not fit. The dropins are identical (2.7-9Volts) electrically so it is fit you need to be concerned with.
> 
> My 1x18650 dropin would not fit in my 6p bodies. It fit fine in the Solarforce L2P bodies as that is what it was designed for.



I think he's referring to using only one 18650 battery in his 6P, not using the 18650 sized drop in in his 6P.


----------



## cland72

Stockhouse13 said:


> For a bored 6p, how is output in this configuration running a Nichia 219 Triple:
> 
> 1). with 1x18650?
> 2). 2x IMR 18350?
> 
> What are the pros/cons of each of these potential battery set ups?
> 
> Sorry for the questions...



1. 
Con: output is slightly reduced over 2x18350
Pro: much longer runtime, safer battery configuration
2.
Con: reduced runtime due to cell capacity, higher risk battery configuration due to using two cells in series
Pro: higher voltage will provide higher output when compared to the 1x18650 configuration


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Can the stock Solarforce 3A switch handle the current on these triple's?

Or do you have to upgrade to a Mcclicky?


----------



## Stockhouse13

What type of lumen output are you seeing with the single 18650 w the triple nichia. You mention its reduced.... And runtime?


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Stockhouse13 said:


> What type of lumen output are you seeing with the single 18650 w the triple nichia. You mention its reduced.... And runtime?



+1


----------



## GehenSienachlinks

How long can the xp-g2 version be run until it gets to hot to hold ?


----------



## SoCalDep

I ran mine for about 3.5 minutes and it was good and warm but definitely not too hot to handle... I also wasn't holding the light, which I'm told makes heat dissipation work better. I don't know if you're looking for a longer time test, but that's as far as I've gone so far...


----------



## wertzius

CyclingSalmon14 said:


> Can the stock Solarforce 3A switch handle the current on these triple's?
> 
> Or do you have to upgrade to a Mcclicky?



Yes, no problem.


----------



## 357mag1

GehenSienachlinks said:


> How long can the xp-g2 version be run until it gets to hot to hold ?



I can't tell you how long it will run before it gets too hot to hold but from my experience yesterday I would say you need not worry about the module.

I was carrying several of my P60 style lights in a small gun case and forgot to unscrew the tailcap on one of the FiveMega 26650 hosts. I was taking the lights out of the case today and realized one was on. It was the new Triple XPG2 Sportac module. The LEDs were barely lit up and voltage check on the battery showed it was discharged to just below 2.5volts. 

The battery was a 2600mah Sony 26650 unprotected. The light had turned on with a fully charged battery inside a foam wrapped case. The last time this happened to me the module (not Sportac) was destroyed. This Sportac triple XPG2 seems to work just as well as when I received it. I'm relieved and impressed.

If these modules can survive that kind of treatment they should work fine if properly installed in an aluminum host. 

Just as an aside this Triple XPG2 pulls about 200ma less than my other 4 Sportac modules (XML2 and Triple Nichia). All 4 of the other modules pull right at 2800ma tailcap current with a fresh 18650 or 26650. The Triple XPG2 pulls just under 2600ma at the tailcap, this was before and after the unintentional torture test.

Not sure if this is normal for the Sportac Triple XPG2 module or if this particular module just happens to pull less.


----------



## flashlight chronic

SCEMan said:


> My Nichia 219 Triple is in the standard SF L2-type head with a flat bezel ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When pointed directly forward at waist level, the beam starts about 18" in front of my feet - almost like using a diffuser :thumbsup:


This pic should convince everyone of getting a triple.:twothumbsVery nice.


----------



## JanCPF

romteb said:


> I plotted the output of my triple Nichia 219 with a 3400mAh 18650, it looks a lot like direct drive.
> 
> The drop in was in a Solarforce L2N with a fan blowing on it in my shower cabin (my personal integrating sphere).
> 
> 
> Notes:
> 
> - I stopped the test at 264 minutes, the battery out of the flashlight read 2,65v
> - Begining at minute 234 my luxmeter reads 0 because it's calibration setting prevented it from registering the output wich was still easily several lumens at the end of the test.



Thanks for doing the runtime test :thumbsup:
Thats about the worst 'regulation' I've seen for a flashlight in a long time. Even AMC7135 type linear regulation is pretty good as long as your battery voltage is above Vf and the overall efficiency on one Li-Ion isn't too bad either if meassured over the entire runtime. I sure hope efficiency is good on these Sportac because regulation certainly aint (at least on one cell).


----------



## wertzius

The Nichia has a really high Vf and the driver is optimized for 2cells (or 3 CR123). The bad regulation with one cell is the result. No one said that there would be a regulation with only one cell.


----------



## cland72

wertzius said:


> The Nichia has a really high Vf and the driver is optimized for 2cells (or 3 CR123). The bad regulation with one cell is the result. No one said that there would be a regulation with only one cell.



Agreed. Kind of hard to bad mouth the regulation when it's running in direct drive due to lack of voltage.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

357mag1 said:


> I can't tell you how long it will run before it gets too hot to hold but from my experience yesterday I would say you need not worry about the module.
> 
> I was carrying several of my P60 style lights in a small gun case and forgot to unscrew the tailcap on one of the FiveMega 26650 hosts. I was taking the lights out of the case today and realized one was on. It was the new Triple XPG2 Sportac module. The LEDs were barely lit up and voltage check on the battery showed it was discharged to just below 2.5volts.
> 
> The battery was a 2600mah Sony 26650 unprotected. The light had turned on with a fully charged battery inside a foam wrapped case. The last time this happened to me the module (not Sportac) was destroyed. This Sportac triple XPG2 seems to work just as well as when I received it. I'm relieved and impressed.
> 
> If these modules can survive that kind of treatment they should work fine if properly installed in an aluminum host.
> 
> Just as an aside this Triple XPG2 pulls about 200ma less than my other 4 Sportac modules (XML2 and Triple Nichia). All 4 of the other modules pull right at 2800ma tailcap current with a fresh 18650 or 26650. The Triple XPG2 pulls just under 2600ma at the tailcap, this was before and after the unintentional torture test.
> 
> Not sure if this is normal for the Sportac Triple XPG2 module or if this particular module just happens to pull less.



Interesting. Thank you for describing your experience.

Went on a 5.5 hour night hike in the mountains last night. For dense forest, the triple XPG2 is really nice, perfect maybe, to deal with unknowns at night. I was using a ZL SC62d for navigation but the triple was very nice to use along with it.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

wertzius said:


> Yes, no problem.



Thanks.


----------



## Half-Bear

For those of you who have the triples, are you guys removing the lens from your hosts and using the lens that came with the dropin?


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Have not removed the lens from the flashlight head. Definitely want to keep waterproofness if possible and also use different dropins at times. The amount of light loss from going through the ultra clear lens is some, I'm sure but not enough to make me change. But I am no expert.


----------



## SCEMan

wertzius said:


> The Nichia has a really high Vf and the driver is optimized for 2cells (or 3 CR123). The bad regulation with one cell is the result. No one said that there would be a regulation with only one cell.



Ouch... 
After reading this I decided to use a couple AW 18500 1500 mAh batts I had laying around. 
Seems like a nice combination for this triple. :twothumbs


----------



## seattlite

Which version do I need for a bored body(18650) 6P?


----------



## Billbo

The Surefire variant.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Once again the Oveready team has really delivered. I now use a sleeve and a 15 mm spacer and a sleeve/spacer for AA size batteries in my 2X18650 host so I can use a pair of old AA's for ambient lighting while watching a movie at the house. Interestingly, rechargeable Nickel/zinc batteries, when fully charged, run about 1.8 volts each. It makes the Sportac triple XPG2 give out a nice medium lumens setting. (Half of my Ni-Zn cells have bit the dust by now and won't be purchasing more)

Oveready makes them out of delrin but also has solid aluminum spacers. 

Thanks to those CPF members who mentioned this capability with these dropins.

The tint coming from this dropin is quite nice inside: white but not cool. For dense forest when you want a lot of light this set up with an 18650 is great. What a great value.


----------



## hoop762

Just thought I'd share some findings with you guys.

Did a little run time testing this evening. 

On stage is the sportac XML2 surefire drop in riding in a 6p. Foil wrapped for a ridiculously tight fit. 

Cell is a fresh off the charger KeepPower 2000mah 16650 at 4.19 volts. 

Testing was done indoors approx 70F. Light was not held in hand constantly, but checked for temp often and closely monitored. 

Since I am not even the least bit scientific...I just turned on the light and started the timer. 

The light ran for 85 minutes before beginning to flash (almost like a slow strobe), indicating low voltage. Removed the cell, which was only the slightest bit warm, and found voltage to be 2.95v. 

The body got hot to the touch, but never too hot to hold even at the head. 

The sportac has served me really well so far, and the extended runtime I get with the 16650 is just gravy!


----------



## cland72

Did you notice any decrease in brightness before it started to flash?


----------



## hoop762

Nothing noticeable with my eye... but if there were a decrease in a couple hundred lumen or so, over the course of almost an hour and a half, I doubt I could notice it.


----------



## BigJoeXXL

I just received my triple drop in for my Solarforce L2T. What's the recommended batteries for short use with high output?


----------



## cland72

BigJoeXXL said:


> I just received my triple drop in for my Solarforce L2T. What's the recommended batteries for short use with high output?



To achieve maximum lumens, you'll need to run two batteries. I would suggest two IMR 18350. They'll handle the high amp drain well, although you won't get much run time.

If you're willing to settled with slightly less brightness, you could just stick a 18650 protected cell in there and run it for a long time.


----------



## BigJoeXXL

That's what I'm currently using is 18650. I'm definitely up for trying IMR 18350. Is there anything else I should know protected? Volts?


----------



## tobrien

cland72 said:


> To achieve maximum lumens, you'll need to run two batteries. I would suggest two IMR 18350. They'll handle the high amp drain well, although you won't get much run time.
> 
> If you're willing to settled with slightly less brightness, you could just stick a 18650 protected cell in there and run it for a long time.



it's been a while since I posted in this thread, but did y'all determine runtime is _greater_ with a single cell, like a 3400 18650?


----------



## hoop762

As I understand it, yes. Run time will be longer. However, due to lower voltage you may not achieve max brightness. 

I have run both single cell, double protected cell, and double IMR. Visually I can tell no difference in output. The two cell setup does get noticeably hotter to the touch and runtime suffers greatly.


----------



## tobrien

hoop762 said:


> As I understand it, yes. Run time will be longer. However, due to lower voltage you may not achieve max brightness.
> 
> I have run both single cell, double protected cell, and double IMR. Visually I can tell no difference in output. The two cell setup does get noticeably hotter to the touch and runtime suffers greatly.



got it, thanks man (especially for that last bit on no visual difference as far as youre able to tell)!


----------



## Stockhouse13

I was informed the sportac nichia 219 triples are 4500 at 92 cri ? Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## neutralwhite

Anyone?...thanks. 



Stockhouse13 said:


> I was informed the sportac nichia 219 triples are 4500 at 92 cri ? Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

^ I think there 5000K?

ANYONE KNOW THE RUNTIME FOR TRIPLE XPG2 / NICHA ON TWO 18650 (3100/3400)

Or could at least do some calculations for a rough guess????


----------



## Stockhouse13

neutralwhite said:


> Anyone?...thanks.



On a good source I was told about them being 4500 92cri's. Also, I just saw on Going gear that they label these Nichia 219's as 4500/92 Cri so....but the only issue is that nobody has these in stock. If anyone knows of a source please let me/us know..


----------



## neutralwhite

I just the other days luckily caught one on cpfmp!. 



Stockhouse13 said:


> On a good source I was told about them being 4500 92cri's. Also, I just saw on Going gear that they label these Nichia 219's as 4500/92 Cri so....but the only issue is that nobody has these in stock. If anyone knows of a source please let me/us know..


----------



## orbital

+

If EagleTac doesn't look at all the thread interest & make some killer update to these,, >>>>>>
*

Let's go SPORTAC, make 2 or 3 mode {including a Low-Low* mode}*




* Firefly


----------



## RI Chevy

orbital said:


> +
> 
> If EagleTac doesn't look at all the thread interest & make some killer update to these,, >>>>>>
> *
> 
> Let's go SPORTAC, make 2 or 3 mode {including a Low-Low* mode}*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Firefly



X2!


----------



## neutralwhite

im with this!.



RI Chevy said:


> X2!


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Another vote for a multiple mode dropin:

3 levels, descending High, Medium, Low
less than 3 lumens for moonlight mode 
no last mode memory 
current controlled
smooth reflector
Cree XML2 5000K 3C flux (or next generation) emitter


----------



## neutralwhite

I was thinking the same of taking it off.
Is it worth it?.
What real differences will it make?.
Thanks....






KITROBASKIN said:


> Have not removed the lens from the flashlight head. Definitely want to keep waterproofness if possible and also use different dropins at times. The amount of light loss from going through the ultra clear lens is some, I'm sure but not enough to make me change. But I am no expert.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

As far as removing the lens for the Sportac triple, as mentioned by neutralwhite, I'm not going there. But might get one of Ahorten's aspheric kits and will have to remove the lens to do that. 


KITROBASKIN said:


> Another vote for a multiple mode dropin:
> 
> 3 levels, descending High, Medium, Low
> less than 3 lumens for moonlight mode
> no last mode memory
> current controlled
> smooth reflector
> Cree XML2 5000K 3C flux (or next generation) emitter



I emailed Vinh regarding the above configuration:
He can do it but it is PWM. He is saying it is 10,000Hz and not detectable by humans. I noticed the stroboscopic effect when shining light on a low pressure stream of water coming from a faucet, and there is some noise at the levels PWM is implemented with the multi mode dropin I already have from a reputable fabricator. In the old days, I used PWM flashlights outside when it was raining and snowing, and after the initial amusement at the effect, decided it could be unacceptably distracting with prolonged use. Regarding the high pitched whine: It is only evident to me when the torch is near my ear, and understand that different units might not be audible.

I also specified from Vinh a Premium Dedomed Tint (PDT) Cree XML2, which is just a little warm but really nice out in the forest/meadow mix we have here (Very close to an XML2 5000K, 3C). I have two direct drive PDT dropins from him that really throw (for a P60). 

I recently received a dummy spacer CR123 from CustomLites (nailbender) and just last night utilized it with an old, slightly used 123 battery and got a nice, medium intensity beam out of my direct drive dropin. I have some 123 cells that are coming up on 10 years old and plan to use them in this way.

Vinh has Constant Current multi mode dropins but they don't offer the mode configuration needed for me. 

He does great work and is known for his great customer service. His prices are very fair. 

Not trying to undercut Sportac here. The triple XPG2 I got from them is great for creating a wall of light in deep forest or around the house. The tint is a little on the cool side of neutral but one of the best.


----------



## stienke

Stockhouse13 said:


> On a good source I was told about them being 4500 92cri's. Also, I just saw on Going gear that they label these Nichia 219's as 4500/92 Cri so....but the only issue is that nobody has these in stock. If anyone knows of a source please let me/us know..



PM sent with a Dutch dealer!


----------



## neutralwhite

What lenses are on stock surefires?.
I got a 6p...first ever surefire.
Was thinking of changing it to ucl if its worth it...

?.

Thanks.


----------



## Stockhouse13

Lexan.


----------



## midget

Can I get a little insight on these drop-ins, please?

I got a Sportac Triple to fit my Solarforce body -- triple nichia 219. It does not seem to have much higher output than my Solarforce XM-L drop-in.

I know it's an open ended thing to just compare one drop-in to another, but I'm trying to understand the merits of each.

The Solarforce XML dropin has a much brighter hotspot and appears to output a comparable amount of lumens (just by eyeballing it).

So, if total output is my intent, should I be sticking w/ the XM-L, or are there other merits to consider with the Sportac Triple -- such as, longer runtime, or more better build quality, or something else?


Thanks! I'm new to triples.


----------



## cland72

Triples have more flood, whereas your XML probably has a more focused hot spot, leading your eyes to believe it is brighter.


----------



## wertzius

The single XM-L is always brighter than the triple Nichia?! The specs are available at their website. 

I don't understand the problem.


----------



## midget

wertzius said:


> The single XM-L is always brighter than the triple Nichia?! The specs are available at their website.
> 
> I don't understand the problem.




Well, I'm not exactly comparing apples to apples. I'm comparing a Solarforce XM-L drop-in to a Sportac Triple Nichia.

Basically what I'm saying is, I find the Solarforce dropin to be brighter than the Sportac. So is there anything else that I should be considering before I sell off the Sportac?


----------



## cland72

Build quality for one


----------



## Cerealand

Color rendering.


----------



## neutralwhite

it's nichia!.


----------



## Glock 22

I bought the Nichia Triple when they first came out and I love mine. A steal on the pricing. Also this one I can use for long periods of time, without it burning my hand up. I'd like to see them make a multi mode. As for me I would like to have a Low Medium and High version. Look at what your getting for the price on a Triple.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Glock 22 said:


> I bought the Nichia Triple when they first came out and I love mine. A steal on the pricing. Also this one I can use for long periods of time, without it burning my hand up. I'd like to see them make a multi mode. As for me I would like to have a Low Medium and High version. Look at what your getting for the price on a Triple.



Get a dummy CR123 spacer and use a lone CR123 for a medium light level. I know that doesn't give the option to go full high but...


----------



## tobrien

you guys were right about the single XM-L2 version running quite well on a single li-ion. I actually have my NW XM-L2 on an AW 17670 and I really, truthfully cannot see a difference in output (haven't taken pictures to _really_ tell though)


----------



## Glock 22

I've got some dummy spacers. I'll give it a go, thanks for the tip


----------



## tobrien

KITROBASKIN said:


> Get a dummy CR123 spacer and use a lone CR123 for a medium light level. I know that doesn't give the option to go full high but...


oh nice! I never thought about that, like Glock 22 said, thanks bud!


Glock 22 said:


> I've got some dummy spacers. I'll give it a go, thanks for the tip


----------



## midget

all good information, thanks everyone. I'm warming up to my Sportac Triple a bit. When I install it on my Solarforce body, there's a small gap between the bezel and body because the bezel bottoms out on the drop-in. Does anyone have any creative solutions for the gap?


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

ANYONE KNOW THE RUNTIME FOR TRIPLE XPG2 / NICHA ON TWO 18650 (3100/3400)

Or could at least do some calculations for a rough guess????

I did see the one 18650 runtime graphs but wondering what 2* is?


----------



## timbo114

midget said:


> all good information, thanks everyone. I'm warming up to my Sportac Triple a bit. When I install it on my Solarforce body, there's a small gap between the bezel and body because the bezel bottoms out on the drop-in. Does anyone have any creative solutions for the gap?


put a GID o ring in the gap



CyclingSalmon14 said:


> ANYONE KNOW THE RUNTIME FOR TRIPLE XPG2 / NICHA ON TWO 18650 (3100/3400)
> 
> 
> 
> Or could at least do some calculations for a rough guess????
> 
> I did see the one 18650 runtime graphs but wondering what 2* is?



2 hours 15 minutes of 100% output on 2x Pana 3400 18650s


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Sweet thanks!!! Thats pretty good!


----------



## Swedpat

timbo114 said:


> put a GID o ring in the gap
> 
> 
> 
> 2 hours 15 minutes of 100% output on 2x Pana 3400 18650s




I was just going to say I would like see a runtime graph with 2x18650. Thanks for the info!


----------



## RI Chevy

timbo114 said:


> 2 hours 15 minutes of 100% output on 2x Pana 3400 18650s



AND one hot hand!  



Swedpat said:


> I was just going to say I would like see a runtime graph with 2x18650. Thanks for the info!



X2! :thumbsup:


----------



## midget

I broke down this morning and filed the head of the brass plug down. it was only bottoming out like half a millimeter, so the gap was pretty small. 


unscrewed the retaining ring and dropped out the lens, and ran it flat on a file for just about 10 minutes. soft metal mmade it a fast and effortless job. put everything back together an it's a tight fit with no gap!



im definitely warming up to this light now -- my old solarforce is quickly becoming my favorite!


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Not if its being cooled by 10-30MPH winds.....lol its going on my helmet / bike.

So 2hrs of 1000Lumens then it slowly starts fadeing from there fore half an hour / an hour / turns straight off / quickly dimms???

1000 lumens +/- 10% for two hours is insanely good regulation!!!!


----------



## Swedpat

CyclingSalmon14 said:


> Not if its being cooled by 10-30MPH winds.....lol its going on my helmet / bike.
> 
> So 2hrs of 1000Lumens then it slowly starts fadeing from there fore half an hour / an hour / turns straight off / quickly dimms???
> 
> 1000 lumens +/- 10% for two hours is insanely good regulation!!!!



I am going nuts(ok, I have done since long time). During the time I am waiting for a flashlight I order another. The price of these Sportacs are so low I couldn't resist. I ordered a 3xNichia 219 for Surefire. The question is if I shall run it with a single or double Li-ion. 
The advantage with single cell is that I get a good indication long time before the battery is going very low, but then it's unregulated. Advantage with double cell is flat regulation for around 2 hours but (if I understand this right) no warning before the battery protection circuit kicks in. Knowing the possible runtime with a certain mAh capacity is valuable, however.


----------



## timbo114

Swedpat said:


> The question is if I shall run it with a single or double Li-ion.



With this drop in, you have the best of both worlds - as it runs flawlessly on either cell configuration.
This fact gives you the luxury to choose your input voltage according to you immediate use situation.


----------



## Swedpat

timbo114 said:


> With this drop in, you have the best of both worlds - as it runs flawlessly on either cell configuration.
> This fact gives you the luxury to choose your input voltage according to you immediate use situation.



You have right! :thumbsup: I can use it in following combinations with my bored Surefires:

6P/C2: single 18650

9P: single 18650+ CR123 dummy cell OR 2x18500

9P with extender: 2x18650


----------



## RI Chevy

Swedpat said:


> You have right! :thumbsup: I can use it in following combinations with my bored Surefires:
> 
> 6P/C2: single 18650
> 
> 9P: *single 18650+ CR123 dummy cell* OR 2x18500
> 
> 9P with extender: 2x18650



No real advantage here in bold, but you do have many different combinations. :thumbsup: Very versatile. I am still holding out for a 3 mode Nichia!


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Flashaholics UK now has stock!

And I'm very happy, there reasonable price instead of the usual 50% hike us UK people get!

£25 for a single and £30 for a triple.


----------



## pyro1son

Yay finally! They told me they'd have them in stock mid March! This is exciting!


----------



## Swedpat

Today I received Sportac triple 219 Nichia. Tried it first in 9P with 2x18500. Then I moved it to my bored Gun Metal 6P with a 17670. I think I will keep it in the Gun Metal 6P and use it with a single cell. That because a single cell will make it possible to know when the battery is going low. No surprise darkness, and the brightness will still be more than adequate even if it becomes lower than with fresh battery. 
Impression: beautiful creamy tint and a floody pattern with pretty stepless decrease of brightness towards the sides but still some useful throw. For the price this dropin is a bargain!


----------



## Dave D

CyclingSalmon14 said:


> Flashaholics UK now has stock!
> 
> And I'm very happy, there reasonable price instead of the usual 50% hike us UK people get!
> 
> £25 for a single and £30 for a triple.



Thanks for the heads up, ordered and received the triple Nichia, very pleased with it. :twothumbs


----------



## markr6

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



shelm said:


> i don't understand the SPORTAC logo :fail:



LOL looks like the UL (Underwriters Laboratories) logo.


----------



## Bimmerboy

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Hehe... also looks like the letters "SP" integrated into a male gender symbol, which can only lead to humorous acronyms.


----------



## zs&tas

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

20 pages ? ok ok i give in i have just ordered one. i think it will go into something different  coming to the front of my bike very soon  well done flashaholics.co.uk


----------



## flashlight chronic

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



zs&tas said:


> 20 pages ? ok ok i give in i have just ordered one. i think it will go into something different  coming to the front of my bike very soon  well done flashaholics.co.uk


Only one? :devil:


----------



## Bimmerboy

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



flashlight chronic said:


> Only one? :devil:


A _proper_ CPF reply. :thumbsup:

Gotta' check one (oops ... or more) of these things out myself!


----------



## zs&tas

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



flashlight chronic said:


> Only one? :devil:



yeah yeah i know, i have recieved it today, very nice i always forget how small the p60 is, these are awsome ! 
just working out how best to fit it in my .......

been talking about getting one for another light ..............................


----------



## zs&tas

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Tripple G2
dam that is one nice flood light, ideal for the bike trails through the trees. this thing has much more spill/flood than my very floody PD35.


----------



## derLichtschalter

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



zs&tas said:


> Tripple G2
> dam that is one nice flood light, ideal for the bike trails through the trees. this thing has much more spill/flood than my very floody PD35.


What kind of host do you use there?


----------



## zs&tas

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



derLichtschalter said:


> What kind of host do you use there?


its a Olive Olight M20 used to be XRE-R2


----------



## derLichtschalter

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

And P60 pills fits right into it?


----------



## zs&tas

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



derLichtschalter said:


> And P60 pills fits right into it?



urrr no not quite ! 

there is much more room inside the m20 so you just need to space it out however you feel fit, the dropin is 5mm short too, i pushed it up to the glass then had to solder a longer +spring on.


----------



## derLichtschalter

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Thanks for the information. Will try that out some time...


----------



## zs&tas

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



derLichtschalter said:


> Thanks for the information. Will try that out some time...



i really like the M20 for feel size everything, and the old XRE was pathetic now really and i have a M20s G2 for modes and stuff.
i only bought this because i like the olive colour, so changing the pill/ insides was a no brainer really. 
it sits on my bedside now / when its not next to the back door. it lights everything up real nice 
i will try it on my bike nest time i get out too. the beam spread is amazing.


----------



## tobrien

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

I'm still really enjoying my XM-L2 neutral


----------



## DAN92

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



tobrien said:


> I'm still really enjoying my XM-L2 neutral


The neutral also interests me.


----------



## leon2245

Swedpat said:


> Today I received Sportac triple 219 Nichia. Tried it first in 9P with 2x18500. Then I moved it to my *bored Gun Metal 6P with a 17670. *I think I will keep it in the Gun Metal 6P and use it with a single cell. That because a single cell will make it possible to know when the battery is going low. No surprise darkness, and the brightness will still be more than adequate even if it becomes lower than with fresh battery.
> Impression: beautiful creamy tint and a floody pattern with pretty stepless decrease of brightness towards the sides but still some useful throw. For the price this dropin is a bargain!




About how long do you get on that before a stark dropoff occurs?


----------



## zs&tas

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



tobrien said:


> I'm still really enjoying my XM-L2 neutral



yeah id quite like that in my Z2 i think, i wish they did a malkoff esq L or LL so i can have enough nice tint light for hours on a super reliable single mode set up .

hopefully after seeing how popular these have been they will work on different versions..........


----------



## Swedpat

leon2245 said:


> About how long do you get on that before a stark dropoff occurs?



It has not yet occured because I have only used it short periods now and then, but according to a runtime graph by member *romteb* in #457 it shall be around one hour with high capacity cell.


----------



## leon2245

Swedpat said:


> It has not yet occured because I have only used it short periods now and then, but according to a runtime graph by member *romteb* in #457 it shall be around one hour with high capacity cell.




Ah thanks. HOw close to 3400mAh can you get with a 17670, or are you planning on switching to an 18650 like in the post 457 graph?


----------



## Swedpat

leon2245 said:


> Ah thanks. HOw close to 3400mAh can you get with a 17670, or are you planning on switching to an 18650 like in the post 457 graph?



Yes, I plan to use it with 18650, but for the first test of the light I had a fresh charged 17670 available and dropped it in the light. It should be around half the runtime with a 17670 I think.


----------



## Stockhouse13

Just ordered a Nichia 219 (Surefire) from Going Gear- Seems like a no brainer.... for a Triple at that price.


----------



## zs&tas

I had a Cat emergency last night, reports of a dog attacking a cat. and our cat nowhere to be seen. I used my Triple G2 for S&R, it really kept the colours nice, greens were green, brown was brown and all that - looking for a hiding black cat ! I had a XM-l T6 light with me for back up but the rendition was not the same .
all up very happy with this and it has been used as it was meant too


----------



## neutralwhite

how was the cat ?.
hope it's OK.



zs&tas said:


> I had a Cat emergency last night, reports of a dog attacking a cat. and our cat nowhere to be seen. I used my Triple G2 for S&R, it really kept the colours nice, greens were green, brown was brown and all that - looking for a hiding black cat ! I had a XM-l T6 light with me for back up but the rendition was not the same .
> all up very happy with this and it has been used as it was meant too


----------



## zs&tas

Yeah, i never actually found him but he returned home at silly'o'clock , he has slept all day on my wardrobe eaten and stuff he is moving around now which is good really cant believe how well he is, still he is booked in for a check up ~ most of his claws are actually missing from where the dog dragged him off the fence. hopefully they dont get infected and grow back normal. fingers crossed.


----------



## tobrien

zs&tas said:


> Yeah, i never actually found him but he returned home at silly'o'clock , he has slept all day on my wardrobe eaten and stuff he is moving around now which is good really cant believe how well he is, still he is booked in for a check up ~ most of his claws are actually missing from where the dog dragged him off the fence. hopefully they dont get infected and grow back normal. fingers crossed.



dang, I hope your cat is okay after all!


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

Haven't been around in awhile. Been busy working 80-90 hours a week trying to save my house from the IRS. Anyway, due to my current financial situation, I've been unable to keep up with new lights. When I saw these drop ins though and what they were going for, I figured I'd pick one up and give it a try. I bought the 3 x XPG-2 Cool for max output. This thing is a beast on Surefire primaries but will only flicker when I try 8.4V in it. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## flashlight chronic

No problems for me. I've tried a single 18650 and 2x18500's (all AW IC's), and I have one of each model. Maybe you have a contact issue or a problem w/ your cells.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

It turns out it was just early onset dementia kicking in... I thought I had grabbed a tested pair of freshly charged cells but instead accidentally grabbed two cells of nefarious manufacture at unknown charge levels that happened to look identical at first glance and were at the wrong place at the wrong time. The problem has been corrected. Anyway, here are some pics of it in one of my favorite hosts - a Cryos cooling with VG e2c and a stock E2D body - Beautiful, light, and floody. I have a ton of primaries so I just run it off fresh Surefire cells. Not concerned with getting max light output. I'm going to weapons mount this baby and see what happens.













Note the dual silicone o-rings sandwiching the AR coated UCL lens - I did this for additional shock resistance and waterproofing.
Plus, it kinda looks snazzy and it fit.

I also wanted to note that there was no detectable difference in light level between using fresh primaries and IMR 16340s so
unless you're just an IMR junky, you're probably better off running primaries in a light like this - especially if used as a weaponlight.
Which I plan on doing...


----------



## pyro1son

Finally put my order in for a triple nichia! Exciting!


----------



## zs&tas

shao.fu.tzer said:


> Haven't been around in awhile. Been busy working 80-90 hours a week trying to save my house from the IRS. Anyway, due to my current financial situation, I've been unable to keep up with new lights. When I saw these drop ins though and what they were going for, I figured I'd pick one up and give it a try. I bought the 3 x XPG-2 Cool for max output. This thing is a beast on Surefire primaries but will only flicker when I try 8.4V in it. Anyone else have this problem?



awsome pics and light man, i do miss my e2d sometimes. Pat on the back and good luck getting that money in bud.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Illumination Supply now has these dropins. They also have some Malkoff dropins on sale ~40% off. IS supports CPF members and has handled issues with me before.


----------



## pyro1son

I'm loving my Sportac Triple Nichia tint and colour retention is amazing falling in love with the Nichia LEDs


----------



## 880arm

I was a little slow coming around to the Sportac triples but I finally picked up a pair of them. They offer quite a bit of bang for the buck and I have to say they work pretty well. I do wish they had just a little more reach like my Mac's and TorchLab triples but they do have a very nice spill.

I wrote up a review and thought I would share some runtime info and beamshots . . .











​
Initial output is extremely consistent, regardless of battery type. Nearly two hours of runtime on two 18650s ain't too shabby and the regulation is rock solid. Two primaries have a hard time sustaining the output for very long but both drop-ins run pretty well on 3x123A. All runtime tests were conducted with an OVEREADY bored SureFire C2 outfitted with a Cryos cooling bezel and body extensions for the various battery combinations. A cooling fan was used for all tests.

As far as the output from the triples is concerned, the Cool White XP-G2 was not quite as cool as I expected and the Nichia wasn't as rosy or warm as I thought it would be. Those are both positives as far as I'm concerned and I really like the color rendition of the Nichia triple. It's my first high-CRI light so I'm slowly beginning to understand what you guys have been talking about all this time :thumbsup:

The following photos are taken 30 yards from the swing and show the Sportac XP-G2 and Nichia triples along with a Mac's XP-G Neutral triple and TorchLab XP-G2 Neutral. Additional comparisons and side-by-side beamshots are in the review.


----------



## Swedpat

Thanks for the graphs!


----------



## DAN92

Excellent review, thanks 880arm.


----------



## orbital

+

*Very clear these drops like 2X Li-Ion rechargeables.*:huh:

Two 18350 cells may be a good choice for some who can't do an extension


----------



## RIX TUX

orbital said:


> +
> 
> *Very clear these drops like 2X Li-Ion rechargeables.*:huh:
> 
> Two 18350 cells may be a good choice for some who can't do an extension


Wondering?
would a 16650 2200mah battery be as good or better than 2 18350 batteries ?


----------



## timbo114

RIX TUX said:


> Wondering?
> would a 16650 2200mah battery be as good or better than 2 18350 batteries ?


2x 18350 = 8.4v
1x 16650 = 3.7v ... higher mAh, but lower total voltage output - you'll have slightly longer run time, but at lesser lumens


----------



## RIX TUX

timbo114 said:


> 2x 18350 = 8.4v
> 1x 16650 = 3.7v ... higher mAh, but lower total voltage output - you'll have slightly longer run time, but at lesser lumens


well lumens is important.........
I've never used a 18350, is it the same size as a 123a? will they fit in a non bored sf? can you run 3 of them with this drop in?


----------



## timbo114

_*same size as a 123a?*_ no. 123A is 16mm dia
_*will they fit in a non bored sf?*_ no. too big dia
_*can you run 3 of them with this drop in?*_ no. too much voltage


----------



## 880arm

orbital said:


> +
> 
> *Very clear these drops like 2X Li-Ion rechargeables.*:huh:
> 
> Two 18350 cells may be a good choice for some who can't do an extension



They definitely prefer two Li-Ion cells. The driver behaves very similarly to the Malkoff Hound Dog and V4 Wildcat.



RIX TUX said:


> Wondering?
> would a 16650 2200mah battery be as good or better than 2 18350 batteries ?



Depends on what you call better. I haven't tested those configurations but I would expect IMR 18350s to give 25-30 minutes of runtime at (or near) full output. Since they aren't protected, they should be replaced/recharged as soon as they start dimming.

On the other hand, the 16650 should give 5 or 10 minutes at full output and then would begin a very long taper as it is depleted.

I had thought about testing these configurations but I already had enough lines on the chart. I may go ahead and test them anyway as I'm a little curious as to how it will turn out.


----------



## orbital

+

Really would like to see ET make a driver that has 2 modes & *flat regulation on a single 18650*
...almost exclusively run 18650 cells

I'll take less lumens and flat regulation any day.


----------



## BuDn3kkID

Newb question: looking for a straight-forward plug-n-play host for the EagleTac Triple Nichia219 for 18650 on SBflashlights… would it just work in a Solarforce P1?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Up All Night

Thanks for that 880, that's a lot of work! :thumbsup:

Question, is the TorchLab the 4750K neutral XP-G2 or from the run of 4K neutral XP-G2? By my monitor I'm guessing 4750K.


----------



## timbo114

BuDn3kkID said:


> Newb question: looking for a straight-forward plug-n-play host for the EagleTac Triple Nichia219 for 18650 on SBflashlights… would it just work in a Solarforce P1?
> Thanks in advance



For proper heat dissipation of that triple 219, I'd use a Solarforce L2T.
I have a handful of them - awesome host.


----------



## BuDn3kkID

Would that be the Solarforce L2T regular T6061 bodies or the L2T Stainless Steel version? 
Heat-dissipation comparison?


----------



## RI Chevy

Stainless Steel does not dissipate heat very well at all. Definitely go with the aluminum version of the L2T, or any of the aluminum L2_ series hosts. I also use the L2P which is the HAIII version. The L2T is a copy of the Surefire C2.


----------



## leon2245

How many AA NiMH could one use to power one of the triples? What about 3.0v primary lithiums?


----------



## pyro1son

6 AA NiMH should put it into the regulation area nicely


----------



## Mr. Tone

Thanks a bunch for those tests/graphs, 880arm. Your tests confirm my experiences with my triple Nichia on 1x18650. It has a nice output that just gradually and almost imperceptibly tapers down until it is mostly depleted. This drop-in is nice and I am still very happy with it. It has been my grilling dream light with the hi CRI and the floody beam pattern.


----------



## 880arm

Up All Night said:


> . . . Question, is the TorchLab the 4750K neutral XP-G2 or from the run of 4K neutral XP-G2? By my monitor I'm guessing 4750K.



I don't know the tint. It was from the Neutral LMH run that became available on 2/11/14.


----------



## Up All Night

880arm said:


> I don't know the tint. It was from the Neutral LMH run that became available on 2/11/14.



Thank you sir!

I believe that would make it the 4750K version.


----------



## ghostrider

Lighthearted1 said:


> I received my triple Nicha for my Solarforce L2P and began using it.
> 
> I am using the L2-S8 forward clicky tail switch and L2X head for better cooling surface area.
> I also tried the L2X reverse click tail.
> 
> Notes..
> The drop in is long. It looks to stand about 3/32" above the body. I foil wrapped it and put it in snug. I took off the bezel, rubber gasket and glass then put my stainless bezel back on without the glass lens (L2X head).
> 
> I put in a Redilast 18650 and switched on. It didn't work. A narrower button cell is needed for this drop-in. I put in an EagleTac 3400 and it lit up ... but with a problem.
> This drop-in lets the cell fall deeper into the tube than other drop-ins. Tail spring contact is very weak with both tail switches so movement causes flickering.
> 
> I put a magnet on the cell and it works great now. I had the same issue when using 2 x cr123 cells. Magnet also needed.
> 
> I love the tint and output.
> The EagleTac is a new cell freshly charged and looks about the same brightness as the 6V set up. Not so with an older 2200mah Chinese cell. That one was not as bright at 4.1 volts.
> I have ordered extensions and am waiting to try 18650 x2 and cr123 x3 when they come.
> 
> The flower pedals are not very noticeable on this one. The hotspot is very wide with smooth bright spill.
> I put a lens on with diffusion film. It was smoother but still bright. I decided to not use the film because I preferred the large hotspot as it was.
> 
> This would be more versatile with 3 mode output. I would like to tail stand in a room for bounce light with nice color but it will get too hot for a prolonged burn. A medium would be nice here. A fan will cool it enough but NA during a black out.
> This will be great on my bike though. One mode is all I need there. The 18650 extension will be good here too. Moving air cools it very well.
> 
> This is a very floody beam. Not much throw on this one. It is a nice addition for me and it is a good value for the price.
> Once more, I am very happy with the tint color and high CRI!
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> I ran this for 1 hour and 45 minutes non stop with EagleTac 3400mah. I did tail stand in 70F room with L2X head. It never got uncomfortable to touch. I found end voltage at 3.3V. The battery did not protect, I turned it off. It charged up to full voltage after.
> Brightness was still usable but diminished from start.


Was that with one, or two 18650's?


----------



## ghostrider

I too am thinking of getting one of these for use on my bike. I just am not sure what route I want to take yet, and do have some questions (thinking XP-G tripple). 

1) I still have some AW RCR123's laying around and wonder if using two of these would be ideal(it would save me having to buy more 18650s), and what would be the advantages/disadvantages of that over one, or even two 18650/s.

2) Am I correct in understanding that two 18650's (as opposed to one) will give me greater output and longer runtime? If I could get by with using just one I'd prefer it for simplicity, but I'm thinking the more output on a bike the better.

3) How will using two of either cells affect heat, and how will that affect output/runtime/? (I'm one of those slow moving commuters who probably won't be kicking up a fast breeze when I go).

4) I also have a 6P and wonder if that would be okay to run one of these with my RCR123's? I know the RCR123's fit, but don't know if the stock tailcap is proper amperage, and if the stock lense would be okay for now. This would save me having to buy another light (already bought more than my budget for the month).

I'm also thinking about getting the L2P with (or without depending) a 18650 extension if my 6P and RCR's aren't the most favorable.


----------



## zs&tas

ghostrider said:


> I too am thinking of getting one of these for use on my bike. I just am not sure what route I want to take yet, and do have some questions (thinking XP-G tripple).
> 
> 1) I still have some AW RCR123's laying around and wonder if using two of these would be ideal(it would save me having to buy more 18650s), and what would be the advantages/disadvantages of that over one, or even two 18650/s.
> 
> 2) Am I correct in understanding that two 18650's (as opposed to one) will give me greater output and longer runtime? If I could get by with using just one I'd prefer it for simplicity, but I'm thinking the more output on a bike the better.
> 
> 3) How will using two of either cells affect heat, and how will that affect output/runtime/? (I'm one of those slow moving commuters who probably won't be kicking up a fast breeze when I go).
> 
> 4) I also have a 6P and wonder if that would be okay to run one of these with my RCR123's? I know the RCR123's fit, but don't know if the stock tailcap is proper amperage, and if the stock lense would be okay for now. This would save me having to buy another light (already bought more than my budget for the month).
> 
> I'm also thinking about getting the L2P with (or without depending) a 18650 extension if my 6P and RCR's aren't the most favorable.



ive used mine on my bike off road/ trail. it is nice  the tint on my xp g2 is NOT cool at all. 
rcr123's will work but have a very very short runtime. 
1x 18650 is what i use gives me an hour of bright trail light, and tails off as a get me home light after that.
2x 18650 ideal for full output over two hours - best if you dont mind the setup on your bike.
because of the design i do not think heat build up is a real issue with these, i have left mine on the side on its own for a while, gone back to it and i can still pick it up with out issue.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

zs&tas said:


> 2x 18650 ideal for full output over two hours - best if you dont mind the setup on your bike.



That is what I plan on doing (Although I was thinking of actually running two tripple's (HighBeam) and when not useing thses use a helmet mounted 1*18650 lower output as a genral rideing light as low beam.

Do you find the lenth of 2*18650 to be a problem, or in other-word's if you crash or go over the handlebars do you think there is a risk of being seriously hurt by them as they may be quite long and far back from the bars. (Im talking MTB at night so crashes are a commen occurrence)

I just have to decide if the lower out put of 2*Nicha is worth it for the HCRI or just go all out power of 2*XPG2


----------



## zs&tas

my lights are always mounted next to the stem, so the tail of the light sits next to that, would not hurt any more in a crash.
I do take off the pointy bezels on my lights when in bike use too, and generally the first thing to get hit is the light sticking out the front so make sure you dont mind it getting dinged ! 

i was running an olight M22 with diffuser and smashed the diffuser in a crash oops . the light was fine though. 

the tint on my xpg2 is good and green/browns show up nice - no white wash. probally the best rendition i can get from my few lights. id have the power over the nicha any time.


----------



## RIX TUX

I just got the xp triple model......
it looks very well made
I am trying it in a spiderfire 6p type body
ran it for about 10 minutes and it gets very hot-too hot to hold
seems to be all flood and hard to guesstimate if the lumens is close to the stated specs
I am wondering what the runtime is with 2 - 18350 800 mah batteries ?


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

zs&tas said:


> my lights are always mounted next to the stem, so the tail of the light sits next to that, would not hurt any more in a crash.
> I do take off the pointy bezels on my lights when in bike use too, and generally the first thing to get hit is the light sticking out the front so make sure you dont mind it getting dinged !
> 
> i was running an olight M22 with diffuser and smashed the diffuser in a crash oops . the light was fine though.
> 
> the tint on my xpg2 is good and green/browns show up nice - no white wash. probally the best rendition i can get from my few lights. id have the power over the nicha any time.




Thanks, yhea I was worried it would look white or grey an no colour due to tint and power but that's nice to know means I can use the CW over the HCRI.

Ah thanks for the information then, when I crash it will be on ground not pavement so they should be fine I too will be using flat bases and no pointy bezels.

Thanks that's very helpful!


----------



## zs&tas

CyclingSalmon14 said:


> Thanks, yhea I was worried it would look white or grey an no colour due to tint and power but that's nice to know means I can use the CW over the HCRI.



for sure.


----------



## Illum

880arm said:


> ​



Hmmm..... :thinking:

The light had a thermal rollback episode there with CR123As.
Runtimes consistent with my own findings as well, only mine was ran with 2x17500 1100mAH AW protected cells, runtime was about 22 minutes before lights went out. With charged batteries it drew about 1.8A, increasing thereafter. Honestly I'm not too fond of it. The lack of a low mode makes me preferring my EDC Plus/IS X60L3 Triple 219 instead, with the only gripe being that its 3-6V only. 

From the looks of it, 2x18650 can't be beat. Unfortunately it would be difficult to fit that in a 3 cell body, perhaps considering 18500s.

From the way it looks on my bench supply, the module drops out of regulation around 3.6V.



Code:


Vbatt     Forward Current     Power Consumption
8.4          1.25             10.50
8.0          1.29             10.32
7.0          1.44             10.08
6.0          1.69             10.14
5.0          2.01             10.05
4.0          2.49             9.960
3.9          2.55             9.945
3.8          2.63             9.994
3.7          2.69             9.953
3.6          2.65             9.540
3.5          2.34             8.190
3.4          2.02             6.868
3.3          1.71             5.643


Too bad Sergi over at Lux-RC stopped selling these, http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/li...279849189-how-many-leds-l332pcb-en-160710.pdf

So far all the triples have been parallel LEDs, which is okay if their gate precision is up to par, if not LEDs will prematurely fail from overcurrent starting from the one with the lowest forward voltage.


----------



## Cerealand

I use my sportac drop-in with a Malkoff MD2 host. Works great with a high low ring. I''my able to use it with a MD3 or MD4 tube too.


----------



## DAN92

Cerealand said:


> I use my sportac drop-in with a Malkoff MD2 host. Works great with a high low ring


Beamshots please?!


----------



## tobrien

Cerealand said:


> I use my sportac drop-in with a Malkoff MD2 host. Works great with a high low ring. I''my able to use it with a MD3 or MD4 tube too.


thank you so much for posting this! i just put it in my MD3 body and it works just fine. Now I need a high/low ring haha.

thanks a lot cerealand!


----------



## Illum

Forgot to mention, the triple will trip the overcurrent protection on AW17500s just 3-4 minutes into the run. (about 2.3C)
I cannot find a way to operate it on an unmodified 9P body, which was what I bought it for


----------



## Cerealand

DAN92 said:


> Beamshots please?!



Here we go:

From the front





From the inside, it fits perfectly:





Beamshots:









I am able to get high/low output with this setup. I usually use a 18650 battery, but I have the flexibility to use 2 AW IMR 18350 for higher output or 2 CR123 primary for emergency usage.

I"m also able to put the bezel onto a MD4 body to use 2x18650.


----------



## DAN92

Great, thank you cerealand! :thumbsup:

After the test in a MD2, I mounted the Sportac triple XP-G2 in a Malkoff VME head.


----------



## tonyny

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

I went to the website but can't seem to order anything? I have an older Surefire Z2 combat light. What dropin could I use and what's the brightness level?
Thanks


----------



## markr6

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

I keep finding myself coming back to these drop-ins. I would like a triple Nichia 219, but with just one high mode I don't see it being any use to me. Believe me, I'm good at talking myself into things I want but don't need.

I know there are plenty of applications for a single-mode light, so does anyone care to share? Or maybe you just purchased one just to try out of curiosity?


----------



## Cerealand

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



markr6 said:


> I keep finding myself coming back to these drop-ins. I would like a triple Nichia 219, but with just one high mode I don't see it being any use to me. Believe me, I'm good at talking myself into things I want but don't need.I know there are plenty of applications for a single-mode light, so does anyone care to share? Or maybe you just purchased one just to try out of curiosity?


How many modes are you looking for? High/low or Low/high? If so, using this drop-in with the Malkoff host and high/low ring will give you two outputs.


----------



## markr6

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



Cerealand said:


> How many modes are you looking for? High/low or Low/high? If so, using this drop-in with the Malkoff host and high/low ring will give you two outputs.



That may do it. 2 or 3 modes is fine. But I was looking to get away cheap (about $50 total) with a Solarforce.


----------



## cland72

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Anybody tried this drop in with a Malkoff VME head? Might be good on a LX2 body/tailcap...


----------



## Lucky Duck

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



cland72 said:


> Anybody tried this drop in with a Malkoff VME head? Might be good on a LX2 body/tailcap...



See Post #298!


----------



## Cerealand

See post #638. Looks like it fit in a VME head just fine.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



markr6 said:


> I keep finding myself coming back to these drop-ins. I would like a triple Nichia 219, but with just one high mode I don't see it being any use to me. Believe me, I'm good at talking myself into things I want but don't need.
> 
> I know there are plenty of applications for a single-mode light, so does anyone care to share? Or maybe you just purchased one just to try out of curiosity?



The triple XPG2 Sportac was the first dropin I ever bought. It's nice for dense forest but now I am spoiled with SC62d tint, and use it instead. Most of our night walks are in mixed forest/meadow and with the ZL as navigation and sightseeing, I'll pull out a 3 mode, Vinh dedomed XML2, 3.8A, Oveready host; and an Ahorton aspheric, Oveready host driven by a direct drive Vinh dedomed XML2. Using them in combination provides satisfactory throw. The ZL is on a headstrap. 

Got a dummy spacer so I can combine it a single, well used CR123 primary for ambient light while watching movies. That Sportac can sure function with low voltage. Even though it is a tad bit cool, it is a nice tint. The triple Nichia should be nice.

(Here's hoping Fatherhood suits you well, markr6)


----------



## cland72

Cerealand said:


> See post #638. Looks like it fit in a VME head just fine.



Ah jeez, I glanced and thought it was a MD2 head. My bad guys.


----------



## Stockhouse13

I love the Nichia triple in my md2. Heat mgt is not the best but for that low mode its worth it. Wish Malkoff would slightly enlarge his bezel openings (or make another version for us) for triples as I do find some of the beams profile is hindered with the md2 head vs a 6p that I've tried it in. If this drop in came in two or three modes, hands down it would be the best bang for your buck in a triple.


----------



## kyhunter1

Guys, the opening's on the MD2 and VME head's can be easily widened. All it takes is a little dremel work, and then some very fine 300 grit autobody sand paper to smooth it out. Then re-blacken with a industrial sharpie marker, or some of birchwood caseys aluminum black metal finish and your good to go.


----------



## DAN92

cland72 said:


> [...]Might be good on a LX2 body/tailcap...


Sportac XP-G2 triple, Malkoff VME Head and LX2.


----------



## shelm

Does NE1 know if the Sportac Dropins fit the Surefire L4 digital lumamax?


----------



## 880arm

shelm said:


> Does NE1 know if the Sportac Dropins fit the Surefire L4 digital lumamax?



No way, at least not in the stock configuration. The L4 uses a SureFire E-series head while the Sportac is designed for the P60 based lights like the 6P, C2, Z2, etc.

You could use it with an L4 if you use an E to C adapter or the Malkoff VME head like mentioned above.


----------



## shelm

oic

oh i see. thanks for the clear answer!


----------



## Overclocker

sportac triple nichia219. cree xml2 nitecore p12. shot in RAW


----------



## timbo114




----------



## RI Chevy

Good photo comparison. Thanks for doing that for us. I am still holding out for a 3 mode, Nichia triple, digitally controlled (NO PWM) drop in.


----------



## Swedpat

Thanks for the comparison Overclocker! 

I just have to say that the bluish tint of the cool white is just terrible. Nichia 219 is AWESOME.


----------



## Mister C

Sportac P60 LED dropin for Surefire hosts to fit in a P60 body!
Does anyone know what kind of adapter ring to fit 18650 P60 body looks like?
Where can i find it?
And where to buy it in europe?

Thanks to all.


----------



## RI Chevy

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:


----------



## DAN92

Mister C,

I send you a PM as soon as you have more messages.

Welcome on CPF.


----------



## tobrien

timbo114 said:


>



this is awesome hahah


----------



## LanWolf

Well... just ordered me a tripple nichia version


----------



## erehwyrevekool

No way to have contact between battery (AW P18650 2600/2900mAh) and dropin in my bored 6P, so I've cutted off the plastic (Delrin?) washer on the brass button at the end of the spring, fixed :thumbsup:. I know a small magnet could help on this issue but I'm afraid they can move if the flashlight drops.
Using CR123 batteries and any other battery w/ button head this mod is not needed.


----------



## LanWolf

My Triple Nichia Sporttac module just arrived with 2 spare batteries for the l2-d18


----------



## Stockhouse13

For all that Nichia White Flood for $35 is a steal. They just have to make a nice 3 mode version. For even $50 it would be a bargain.


----------



## markr6

Stockhouse13 said:


> For all that Nichia White Flood for $35 is a steal. They just have to make a nice 3 mode version. For even $50 it would be a bargain.



Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Mr. Tone

Stockhouse13 said:


> For all that Nichia White Flood for $35 is a steal. They just have to make a nice 3 mode version. For even $50 it would be a bargain.



:thumbsup:I know it won't happen, but for me a four mode would be great. A nice moonlight mode like .09 lumens, then maybe 3ish, then 100-200, and then full throttle. This triple Nichia drop-in has been the greatest light for grilling, let me tell you


----------



## Illum

erehwyrevekool, whats the current draw on the Triple 219 on two AW18650s?


----------



## erehwyrevekool

I don't know, I'm sorry. I'm big fan of single cell flashlights!


----------



## Greta

Illum... I LOVE your sigline picture!!


----------



## Bimmerboy

Greta said:


> Illum... I LOVE your sigline picture!!



A big +1!


----------



## markr6

Greta said:


> Illum... I LOVE your sigline picture!!



Gotta smile every time I see it 

FYI - on my work computer, they seem to be running at a somewhat normal pace. At home, they're sprinting at cheetah speed! Not sure if that's because of the processor, Internet browser, bandwidth...?


----------



## jmpaul320

I ordered my triple 219 yesterday from going gears 15% off sale - its going to go into my solarforce L2x 2x 18650


----------



## neutralwhite

Just got this reply from Christina at eagtac:

Hi Darryl,


Yes. It uses 219B now.


Cheers!


Christina
Customer Service Specialist
http://www.eagletac.com


----------



## jmpaul320

Interesting! I wonder which I'll get


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Fellow CPF member Nitroz recently returned to me a Sportac dropin with upgraded wire, multi mode driver, and triple DEDOMED XPL emitters; One amp to each LED on 100% with a bonafide moonlight. My wife really likes the warm tint and the very broad yet powerful hotspot. It has become our ambient light in the bedroom and her field torch. It is never too hot to hold but will use-the-juice if left on full speed extensively, as would be expected. I plan on doing a short video on it, after more real time use. Nitroz IS my Go-To person for all modifications. His courteous demeanor and informal yet professional attitude are quite refreshing. His Glow-In-The-Dark work is nice as well.


----------



## RI Chevy

Very interested.


----------



## david57strat

KITROBASKIN said:


> Fellow CPF member Nitroz recently returned to me a Sportac dropin with upgraded wire, multi mode driver, and triple DEDOMED XPL emitters; One amp to each LED on 100% with a bonafide moonlight. My wife really likes the warm tint and the very broad yet powerful hotspot. It has become our ambient light in the bedroom and her field torch. It is never too hot to hold but will use-the-juice if left on full speed extensively, as would be expected. I plan on doing a short video on it, after more real time use. Nitroz IS my Go-To person for all modifications. His courteous demeanor and informal yet professional attitude are quite refreshing. His Glow-In-The-Dark work is nice as well.



Sounds great! Will look forward to viewing this video. Thanks for sharing


----------



## GoingGear.com

Stockhouse13 said:


> For all that Nichia White Flood for $35 is a steal. They just have to make a nice 3 mode version. For even $50 it would be a bargain.



They sort of did. They made drop-ins for the T25C2 in the same variations as the Sportac drop-ins, plus quite a few more. Granted, you need a T25C2 to make them work, but then you get the other modes. The T25C2 with the triple 219 is dreamy.


----------



## RI Chevy

Ahhhh. They (Eagletac) keep the best for themselves.


----------



## The_Hammer

I`m torn between a single and a triple.


----------



## cbsmith111

This may be a stupid question, but I have no idea how they work. Would something like an elzetta high/low switch work with this for a low mode. For that matter is the Elzetta tailcap even the same thread as a standard host? I just have no idea how these high/low tailcaps and bezels change the brightness independent of the driver.

Are the optics standard size? For example could I put a carclo or similar optic in for a different beam profile on the triples?

Anyone tried and can say how hard it would be to swap out the driver?


----------



## cland72

cbsmith111 said:


> Would something like an elzetta high/low switch work with this for a low mode.



Yes. These are almost identical dimensionally to a Malkoff M61, so they would work in a Malkoff or Elzetta host, as would the high/low feature.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

3 minute 18 second video showing beam of a 3 amp, dedomed triple XPL in a modified Sportac P60 dropin. CPF member Nitroz did a great job making it. For comparison purposes, a 3 amp XML2 T6 3C, orange peel reflector dropin beam is also shown. Nitroz also did that one.


----------



## psdx

Mr. Tone said:


> :thumbsup:I know it won't happen, but for me a four mode would be great. A nice moonlight mode like .09 lumens, then maybe 3ish, then 100-200, and then full throttle. This triple Nichia drop-in has been the greatest light for grilling, let me tell you



Solarforce has a 4 mode XM-L2 U2 dropin that's close. It's 980 lumens that steps down to "1-2 percent". It's pretty inexpensive as well.


----------



## psychbeat

Thanks for sharing the vid Kitrobaskin!
I'll probably get something similar made later this fall


----------



## flashlight chronic

Illumination Gear has the single available w/ the XP-L LED.


----------



## cbsmith111

Yeah I plan on picking up the xp-l version when I get paid. I bet if you dedomed it would have about as much throw as a reflector based p60 could.


----------



## BC FLASHLIGHT

I read this entire thread! WHEW! My head is spinning. 
I have a Surefire G2s and a couple of cheepo Surefire clones. All I want is a simple P60 drop in for the clones to keep them from eating 123A Batteries. I looked on Amazon and there are lots of in expensive drop ins. Here is one as an example for $9.99. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008PN0Q2Q/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Has anyone ordered and used one of these with good results?? Thanks Bill


----------



## Mr. Tone

psdx said:


> Solarforce has a 4 mode XM-L2 U2 dropin that's close. It's 980 lumens that steps down to "1-2 percent". It's pretty inexpensive as well.



I was only hoping for a 4 mode triple Nichia 219.


----------



## jax

Can anyone recommend which dropin would work with a wf501b host?
Thanks in advance
Jax


----------



## DAN92

I received my Sportac XP-L V5.


----------



## cbsmith111

I just got my xpl version as well. It's definately worth the price I would say. The reflector is a mirror finish. You can see a slightly discolored square around the hotspot, but otherwise the beam is pretty smooth and well balanced. The throw seems slightly better than similar xml2 setups. The xpl might just be a great all around emitter. I would like to see what it would be like with a good single spot beam optic.


----------



## horizonseeker

For those who have the Single XML version, do these come with a lens as the triple or no lens? I have a triple but want to get a single emitter as well, but I want to install it in a VME head and want to see if the drop in has a lens on it already.

Thanks.

david.


----------



## Lucky Duck

Single XML = No lens. BTW the Sportac works perfectly in the VME head.


----------



## horizonseeker

Thanks you!


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Anyone know how regulation and runtime would be like on the 3* Nicha with 2*16850?Would it be dead flat reguation like on the XPG2 as per the graphs but longer runtime due to lower lumens? What do you guys think runtime would be?


----------



## 880arm

CyclingSalmon14 said:


> Anyone know how regulation and runtime would be like on the 3* Nicha with 2*16850?Would it be dead flat reguation like on the XPG2 as per the graphs but longer runtime due to lower lumens? What do you guys think runtime would be?



If you're asking about 2**18*650 then runtime is just shy of 2 hours with AW 3100mAh cells as shown here. 

I haven't tested 2*16650 (if that's what you're talking about) so I can't answer about them.


----------



## Illum

Swedpat said:


> Today I received Sportac triple 219 Nichia. Tried it first in 9P with 2x18500. Then I moved it to my bored Gun Metal 6P with a 17670.



Which brand?
AW17670 will shutdown from overcurrent.

In fact, no where in the nomenclature will tell you using 17670 is advisable


----------



## engineeringmatt09

Hello everybody! I've been reading through the posts and I found this one about sportac drop ins. I personally own the triple nichia 219 drop for 18650 hosts and I must say nice color!!! Perfect for night and to light up any dark room. I'm also getting other triple and quad led options made but definitely for the price of the sportac triple led drop in, I find its good value. Take care!!!!


----------



## engineeringmatt09

ive been hearing good things about the sportac xpl v5, i might have to pick one up for myself!!


----------



## RI Chevy

Is there a link for that LED? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## engineeringmatt09

You can find hear at illuminationgear 

http://www.illuminationgear.com/Sportac-P60-LED-1-Mode-Module-incls-adapter-ring-SPP60SINGLE.htm


----------



## RI Chevy

Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Illum

*Re: Sportac™ P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*


----------



## KITROBASKIN

After some months of using the highly modified Sportac dropin, my wife asked if the triple dedomed XPL could be a wider beam, so I removed the lens and now it's a mule. I did replace the shiny ring so there is some light reflected off the emitters instead of more of the light just being absorbed on the inside wall. The Z32 Cryos cooling bezel is still on it. There are plenty of artifacts and the setup is not ideal but she is liking it. Now there is nothing stock about it except the brass shell and the metal ring that keeps the no-longer-present lens in place, but I am grateful for being able to get experience with a good value dropin. It also has a 1/2 minus green LEE Filter installed, that really improves the tint of the dedomed LED's.

The esteemed CPF member, Nitroz, who did the flashlight work for me is very busy with family/home obligations. Hopefully he will come back eventually and continue to make more fine contributions to this forum and for members' projects.


CandlePowerForums App


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Something to keep in mind.

I purchased a SPORTAC triple from Going Gear last March. Seven months, with about 15 minutes of runtime, later it died.  No known cause. Hey, it happens. What I think people should know, and perhaps factor into their decision to buy, is Going Gear's policy. They will replace it within 30 days of purchase. After that they ship the drop-in to China to be repaired. Additionally, Going Gear ships one package at the beginning of the month. Mine died during the middle of October so was sitting at Going Gear for two weeks waiting for the next shipping date. Six weeks later, well, I have no idea when it will be returned to me.

Again, I think this is information members considering a SPORTAC drop-in purchase might want to know.

~ Chance


----------



## Cerealand

Ah, thanks for the info. I guess for the price they're selling the triples for, there has to be some cuts somewhere.


----------



## DellSuperman

KITROBASKIN said:


> After some months of using the highly modified Sportac dropin, my wife asked if the triple dedomed XPL could be a wider beam, so I removed the lens and now it's a mule. I did replace the shiny ring so there is some light reflected off the emitters instead of more of the light just being absorbed on the inside wall. The Z32 Cryos cooling bezel is still on it. There are plenty of artifacts and the setup is not ideal but she is liking it. Now there is nothing stock about it except the brass shell and the metal ring that keeps the no-longer-present lens in place, but I am grateful for being able to get experience with a good value dropin. It also has a 1/2 minus green LEE Filter installed, that really improves the tint of the dedomed LED's.
> 
> The esteemed CPF member, Nitroz, who did the flashlight work for me is very busy with family/home obligations. Hopefully he will come back eventually and continue to make more fine contributions to this forum and for members' projects.
> 
> 
> CandlePowerForums App


Why not change the clear optics to a frosted one?
You can get a floody & artifact free beam


----------



## KITROBASKIN

DellSuperman said:


> Why not change the clear optics to a frosted one?
> You can get a floody & artifact free beam



Good idea. It was my wife who wanted a wider field of view. Without spending money, we were able to get an idea whether she liked it or not. Since she is satisfied, I have not pursued better options. I keep a diffuser cap on my NiteCore P12, but it is a backup/loaner/(field expedient)voltmeter that I keep in my work daypack. And I wonder how much lumen loss there is, using frosted lenses.


----------



## Dave D

Sportac have announced their dual output P60 Drop-ins.

Main difference is that they have 100% or 20% output and suitable for 2.7v - 6.00v, not compatible with 9v like the single output versions.

I'll definitely be adding the Nichia 219 version to my collection. :twothumbs

http://www.sportaclight.com/html/dropin_ds/features/index.html


----------



## Aperture

That is awesome news, thanks for posting Dave.


----------



## Illum

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Something to keep in mind.
> 
> I purchased a SPORTAC triple from Going Gear last March. Seven months, with about 15 minutes of runtime, later it died.  No known cause.



yeah, was kind of fearing this. Most manufacturers of triples has a max setting, but somewhere in the product nomenclature will recommend not to run it on high all the time. Eagletac's 3-up is basically "Turbo" all the time, and only operates at a more believable level when operated by a single 18650. Only then is the heat not that big of a pressing issue.


----------



## DAN92

Dave D said:


> Sportac have announced their dual output P60 Drop-ins.
> 
> Main difference is that they have 100% or 20% output and suitable for 2.7v - 6.00v, not compatible with 9v like the single output versions.
> 
> I'll definitely be adding the Nichia 219 version to my collection. :twothumbs
> 
> http://www.sportaclight.com/html/dropin_ds/features/index.html


Thanks for the info Dave, that'll be my next purchase.


----------



## kj2

Dual output.. Nice


----------



## RI Chevy

They are moving in the right direction with more output levels, but they took a step backwards in the voltage limitations.


----------



## Cerealand

I think the only *multi mode* Triples that can handle up to 9 volts would be Oveready/Torchlabs. All other multi mode triples on the market can only handle up to 6V, so I think Sportac is limited. A Lux-RC board would probably cost more than the current Sportac Triple selling price.


----------



## Mr. Tone

RI Chevy said:


> They are moving in the right direction with more output levels, but they took a step backwards in the voltage limitations.



That will probably provide a little better regulation on 1x18650, though. Multi li-ion users will be out of luck, however.


----------



## erehwyrevekool

RI Chevy said:


> ... but they took a step backwards in the voltage limitations.


:thinking: Maybe I'm wrong but I think they to improve current regulation had to reduce Vin range.


----------



## orbital

erehwyrevekool said:


> :thinking: Maybe I'm wrong but I think they to improve current regulation had to reduce Vin range.



+

Yep, drivers more optimized for 18650s' good news to me.


----------



## david57strat

I'd really like to get my hands on one of the new Sportsc dual-mode triples, but have been unable to locate one online. Where can one buy one of these?


----------



## tobrien

it's been a while since i checked in on this thread, but I need to pick up a 2-mode then.

how's the XP-L Sportac's beam?


----------



## david57strat

tobrien said:


> it's been a while since i checked in on this thread, but I need to pick up a 2-mode then.
> 
> how's the XP-L Sportac's beam?



I'm looking forward to receiving this drop-in, so I can share a beam shot or two, and a find out, first hand, how it looks


----------



## RI Chevy

tobrien said:


> it's been a while since i checked in on this thread, but I need to pick up a 2-mode then.
> 
> how's the XP-L Sportac's beam?



Just be cognizant of the voltage limits. It is a little different than the original. It is now 6v max.


----------



## tobrien

david57strat said:


> I'm looking forward to receiving this drop-in, so I can share a beam shot or two, and a find out, first hand, how it looks


that'd be absolutely awesome and I would appreciate that tremendously! I haven't gotten an XP-L light/module/anything yet, so I've been eager to see lol


RI Chevy said:


> Just be cognizant of the voltage limits. It is a little different than the original. It is now 6v max.



ohhhh yeah! thanks for the reminder!


----------



## MBentz

Are these two mode versions out yet? I only see pre-order options so far.


----------



## Illum

MBentz said:


> Are these two mode versions out yet? I only see pre-order options so far.



they're out, IlluminationGear already has them. 
http://www.illuminationgear.com/Spo...e-incls-adapter-ring-SPP60TRIPLE-TWO-MODE.htm


----------



## timbo114

Illum said:


> they're out, IlluminationGear already has them.


Yup,
got my 219 triple today - creamy vanilla white awesomeness - starts on low - highly recommended.


----------



## ragnarok164

timbo114 said:


> Yup,
> got my 219 triple today - creamy vanilla white awesomeness - starts on low - highly recommended.



Got my 219 triple a couple days ago and I notice they have changed the 219A 4500K to 219B 5000K LED. My 219A triple have a slightly warmer tint with a hint of rosy tint while the newer 219B is a nice neutral white.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

http://www.illuminationgear.com/Spo...e-incls-adapter-ring-SPP60TRIPLE-TWO-MODE.htm
Will fit the SolarForce L2G right ?


----------



## Cerealand

Just had a single mode SPORTAC P60 triple fail on me. It was in a Malkoff host. The flashlight dropped 3 feet to the ground. The drop-in went dark and no longer works.

Tested the other parts for function.
AW battery still works
MD2 host works a wildcat head.

Drop-in does not work anymore with 6p, c2, solarforce, FiveMega p60 hosts. Any other way to test the Sportac Triple drop-in?

I have the drop-in for less than a year. I have emailed the dealer to see if there are any warranty options.


----------



## af112566

I just recd a triple xpg 2mode and a xp-l 2 mode. both are awesome and work in a 6p and a malkoff md2.
im very impressed with the xp-l,awesome beam with really good throw.


----------



## Illum

Cerealand said:


> Just had a single mode SPORTAC P60 triple fail on me. It was in a Malkoff host. The flashlight dropped 3 feet to the ground. The drop-in went dark and no longer works.



I wonder if the driver is potted. If it isn't the inductor probably went.


----------



## Cerealand

It is lighter when compare to a malkoff or torchlab drop-in. First drop-in to really completely fail on me during usage. I was raving about the bang for the buck of the sportac to a few friends too. I already shut that down. Advised them to stick with oveready/malkoff for heavy duty usage. Second email sent to dealer/seller. First one has not been replied to.

I had also planned to get several 2 modes Sportac Triples for gifts, but that plan is no longer valid.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



orbital said:


> +
> 
> *Rosco Roscolux Swatchbook *@ 1.75 x 2.75" = got mine from bhphotovideo
> You trace your lens & reassemble w/ filter under the lens.
> 
> The best $8 you'll ever spend on light stuff!
> 
> add:
> I've found that getting a cool tint to start works the best, then you can fine tune from there.
> There really is no argument on tint filter reducing lumens, you have far more available lumens to work with in a cooler tint so it balances out in the end,, plus you have your perfect tint



I started doing this yesterday with my Lee filter book and achieved a neutral white from my niteye eye15 which has a cool white emitter. Now if I could only find a way to get the bezel off of my p12 I could make a filter for that light too.


----------



## orbital

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

+

Not sure if its been mentioned, but last night my 2-mode unit gave me a Low Voltage warning.
It's the same _blink_ as my ET SX25L3,, so I knew what it was right away.

The Voltage warning when off @ 3.12V
(was using a 4200mAh IMR 26650, unprotected)


Thanks ET for incorporating Voltage warnings..:goodjob:


----------



## zs&tas

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

Thats real good to know, what would also be good to know is how you are using a 26650 with this dropin ? I have wanted to do the same !


----------



## orbital

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



zs&tas said:


> Thats real good to know, what would also be good to know is how you are using a 26650 with this dropin ? I have wanted to do the same !



+

TnC Products







___^ pic from Chris' site,,, kinda dark but its there


----------



## zs&tas

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*

That is nice


----------



## RI Chevy

Cool!


----------



## Jauno

Could someone else with Sportac´s measure their current draw?
I have dual output XM-L2 nw and get 2.65A with 2xCR123´s and 1.95A with 18650 (Eagletac 3400mAh). Solarforce L2P host with fitting ring. Measures taken after 30 sec from start.
Shouldn't 2xCR123 have lower amp draw? Same results (but different amp values) with ETP200C2..
:thinking:

So given lumen values does not makes sense for current draw. At least from 18650..


----------



## texas cop

Jauno said:


> Could someone else with Sportac´s measure their current draw?
> I have dual output XM-L2 nw and get 2.65A with 2xCR123´s and 1.95A with 18650 (Eagletac 3400mAh). Solarforce L2P host with fitting ring. Measures taken after 30 sec from start.
> Shouldn't 2xCR123 have lower amp draw? Same results (but different amp values) with ETP200C2..
> :thinking:
> 
> So given lumen values does not makes sense for current draw. At least from 18650..



Your measurements are right in line with mine on 2xCR123a's and with 3 I get 1.7 amps.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

*Re: SPORTAC® P60 drop-ins ©2014 Eagtac LLC*



orbital said:


> +
> 
> TnC Products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___^ pic from Chris' site,,, kinda dark but its there


$398.00 wow


----------



## Jauno

texas cop said:


> Your measurements are right in line with mine on 2xCR123a's and with 3 I get 1.7 amps.



Thank you.
Still wonder what´s going on with 18650. One from German forum reported following amp draws:


1x 18650 ---- 2.75 A
2x 16340 ---- 1.5 A
2x CR123A ---- 2.5 A


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Jauno said:


> Thank you.
> Still wonder what´s going on with 18650. One from German forum reported following amp draws:
> 
> 
> 1x 18650 ---- 2.75 A
> 2x 16340 ---- 1.5 A
> 2x CR123A ---- 2.5 A


Doing measure now...

My Results after 10 second reading:
1xIMR18650: 2.80A
1xIMR16340: 2.56A
2xIMR16340: 1.46A
2xCR123: 2.52A
1x18650: 2.62A
1xCR123: 0.33A


----------



## greatabpe

Will I run into problem if I run this drop in with a 26650 in an oveready ODL?


----------



## neutralwhite

i was thinking the same.
don't think it will be an issue.
anyone?.
thanks .




greatabpe said:


> Will I run into problem if I run this drop in with a 26650 in an oveready ODL?


----------



## romteb

neutralwhite said:


> anyone?



It's the same as running it from a 18650, same voltage, only (all things being equal) with less sag and more capacity (runtime).

No problem at all.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Any P60 dropin will work in an ODL, but the electron hungry triples really benefit from the dramatic increase in capacity. The new Orbtronic 26650's, both protected and unprotected, can handle high amperage as well. 

Last night, I kept my Oveready Defense Light on for over 45 minutes straight, with a nailbender triple Nichia 219B ( 3.8 amps). I had it full (4.19V) to start and the voltage was close to 3.6 at the end. I used my Xtar charger (VC2) that reports mAh used to charge to full again. At .5A charging, it took about 6+ hours I think to charge and put a little over 3000 mAh into the 26650. I do not like to go below 3.6V on my batteries, and have the VP2 Xtar charger to charge at 1A as well. The ODL with the 5200 mAh Orbtronic batteries handle my walks very well. I am curious to see how long-lived the Orbtronics will be.


CandlePowerForums App


----------



## recDNA

Isn't 2+ amps dangerous with primaries?


----------



## KITROBASKIN

recDNA said:


> Isn't 2+ amps dangerous with primaries?



I'm sorry, if you are asking me, then I have somehow incorrectly given the impression that I was using primary batteries and I am not. The 26650 is rechargeable.


----------



## recDNA

No, someone else measured 2.5 amps with 2 x CR123A. Seems like as voltage drops amps would go up even more. Flash. Boom. Trip to emergency room.


----------



## cland72

With a 2C max safe discharge guide, CR123s should be able to safely provide up to 3A.

edited to remove my suggestion due to potentially bad advice


----------



## recDNA

I thought primaries were 1 C and li ions 2C?


----------



## cland72

recDNA said:


> I thought primaries were 1 C and li ions 2C?



I did some searching online and couldn't find confirmation that 2C is the max safe for primaries - it was mostly referring to lithium ion batteries. That being said, the Surefire P61 draws over 2.25A (1.5C) so I doubt 1C is the maximum safe limit for primaries.


----------



## archimedes

Well, safety is relative 

I couldn't easily find a data sheet listing recommended max current draw for SureFire-branded (1500mAh) CR123A, but when @SilverFox tested a wide range of batteries, those breached his preset thermal limit during his 2000 mA test ...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?67078-123-Battery-Shoot-Out

The data sheet for Vartan 1500mA CR123A cells are rated at 1400 mA continuous draw ( ~0.9C ) .

One data sheet for Duracell lithium primary battery chemistry (it is rather general, not item specific, however) appears to suggest that CR123A 1300 mAh cells could support 1200 mA continuous draw ( ~0.9C ) , or pulses of up to 5 Amp.

Personally, I am more comfortable keeping draw under 1C for primaries.

And I have now eliminated multi-cell primary setups almost entirely.


----------



## cland72

Thanks Archimedes. I've edited my post above so as not to mislead anyone.

Based on your post, I guess it all depends on how you're using the light. Short bursts at 3A are probably ok, but prolonged runtimes above 1.5A aren't a good idea.


----------



## archimedes

cland72 said:


> Thanks Archimedes. I've edited my post above so as not to mislead anyone....



Thanks, and thanks for the edit.

With safety issues, there's always a spectrum of risk. Important to be aware of the potential issues, as well as a plan to minimize excess risk(s).

Cheers ...


----------



## recDNA

My concern is if draw is 2.5 amps on fresh primaries imagine how high current gets as voltage drops!


----------



## Mr. Nobody

THE_dAY said:


> How does the beam spot of this Bicom triple optic compare against the Carclo 10507 narrow optic?
> Thanks



I like the bicom over carclo. Wish i knew where to order more bicom optics.


----------



## recDNA

I wish the "low" was a little lower but I do like 2 modes no memory


----------



## orbital

+

Tod at illuminationgear.com has the 2 mode *de-domed* XP-L HI units for preorder

states twice the Lux* intensity....




*25K possible???


----------



## DAN92

@orbital,

Cool, thank you for the info'. :thumbsup:


----------



## recDNA

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Tod at illuminationgear.com has the 2 mode *de-domed* XP-L HI units for preorder
> 
> states twice the Lux* intensity....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *25K possible???


Not for nuthin but the 2 modes are too close together imo.


----------



## orbital

+

22,000 Lux listed for the XP-L HI Sportac

.. not bad for a $35 _non custom_ drop-in


----------



## scs

If NB's XPL HI drop-in can offer similar throw, and note that you can get it in NW, with more than 2 modes, your choice of driver, and it's potted, is there any reason to buy the Sportac dropin instead?


----------



## Croquette

only one... the non pwm driver of sportac over NB ? can be a deal breaker I think...
I used to buy NB drop-in but the pwm is sometimes at quite low frequency (but you keep the tint wich can be important as well)

I have a custom drop in with xpl neutral dedome im a solarforce M3 and it throw further than my supbeam x40 even if the beam is slightly ringy. 
This is an impressive led !


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

I have a question. Just got Sportac drop-in in the mail (Triple XP-G2) but it doesn't fit my surefire 6p. Are there any diffrences in sizes depending on the year of my surefire 6p? I recently bought it second hand so don't know from what year it is but I just assumed the drop-in would fit. Kind of a bummer, any way I can make it fit? 

And to be clear it fits like halfway, but at the bottom the gap closes a bit which stops the drop-in from going further down.


----------



## boudeou

are you sure you choose the good version ? there is a surefire version, and a "solarforce" version


----------



## scs

Pics would help. Now, just to rule out the more obvious reason, does your dropin have a tapered/sloping bottom?


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Thx guys, I indeed have the wrong one, the one for the solarforce host. 
I guess I should have done a bit more research. Although it would have been convenient if the site I bought it from specified the diffrence between the two...


----------



## scs

Me+Light=Addiction said:


> Thx guys, I indeed have the wrong one, the one for the solarforce host.
> I guess I should have done a bit more research. Although it would have been convenient if the site I bought it from specified the diffrence between the two...



Look on the bright side. This is a good reason to get one or another Solarforce host.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

I just send them an e-mail to ask if I could return this one for the correct one so i'll wait for a response. If I can't return it then i'll probably have to get a solarforce host yea  
I really like how my surefire 6P looks and feels though so would rather keep it at just one host.


----------



## scs

Croquette said:


> only one... the non pwm driver of sportac over NB ? can be a deal breaker I think...
> I used to buy NB drop-in but the pwm is sometimes at quite low frequency (but you keep the tint wich can be important as well)
> 
> I have a custom drop in with xpl neutral dedome im a solarforce M3 and it throw further than my supbeam x40 even if the beam is slightly ringy.
> This is an impressive led !



Oh yeah, NB dropins use PWM. Forgot about that. Well if the Sportac drop-ins were potted, had a 50% level, offered XPL HI in NW, and were reliable, then it's a no-brainer. But they're not and they don't at the moment.


----------



## erehwyrevekool

Two old posts who can probably help, adapter ring and contact modd for some kind of flat top batteries.


----------



## uofaengr

I'm eyeing putting together my first light like this. Quite intriguing that I can put together a triple Nichia 18650 setup for about $50 or so. What's the best Solarforce host for one of these and any reason to get a different head? Anyone running 2 18650s in theirs and prefer it? 

I don't know how recently the 2 mode came out, but I'm not sure if I should wait and see if a 3 mode comes out since a lower low would be nice. Don't know if the driver can be changed out on these, but moonlight, LMH would be nice also.


----------



## RI Chevy

Try an L2P or an L2T. 
You always have to be cognizant and aware of your voltage inputs for each drop in you have. If you use too much voltage input, you will pop or blow up your drop in.
With the Sportac triple, you are good from 2.7 to 9 volts for input. I would imagine that it would get pretty hot running 2x18650 cells for a length of time.


----------



## lightmyfire13

The 2 mode sportacs are only rated to 6 volts


----------



## RI Chevy

Your right. I should have clarified more. He was referring to the triple, but I should have been more clear on the 2 different drop ins.


----------



## lightmyfire13

No problem I have a few myself and accidentally put a 6volt dropin into a solarforce host with 2 18650s ......luckily it didn't destroy it


----------



## david57strat

scs said:


> Look on the bright side. This is a good reason to get one or another Solarforce host.



Agreed. You can never have too many hosts. Having that second host gives you a lot of flexibility, so you can leave your Surefire with its dedicated drop-in, and have something _completely different_, available to you.



scs said:


> Oh yeah, NB dropins use PWM. Forgot about that. Well if the Sportac drop-ins were potted, had a 50% level, offered XPL HI in NW, and were reliable, then it's a no-brainer. But they're not and they don't at the moment.



I'm not particularly sensitive to PWM, so I haven't really noticed that, with any of my Customlite (Nailbender) drop-ins, and I have at least 6 of them. I didn't realize Sportacs weren't potted.

As for reliability of the Sportacs, I currently have four of them, and have not experienced any issues with any of them - but they do heat up very quickly, during extended use; so, if you're looking for a drop-in to use for hours at a time, these won't fit the bill - at least not on high output. I didn't buy these, for their outstanding run times (which they definitely do not offer), but for their _short-term_ output performance, in an easily-affordable package. 

On the other hand, the solid brass construction of their drop-ins was specifically _designed_ to draw heat away from the head; so maybe it's a good thing that the body of the light is getting hot, rather than just the head, burning up...?



RI Chevy said:


> Try an L2P or an L2T.
> You always have to be cognizant and aware of your voltage inputs for each drop in you have. If you use too much voltage input, you will pop or blow up your drop in.
> With the Sportac triple, you are good from 2.7 to 9 volts for input. I would imagine that it would get pretty hot running 2x18650 cells for a length of time.



They definitely heat up considerably, with 1, or 2-cell hosts. 

I agree wholeheartedly with RI Chevy - *be careful not to try and run the 2-mode version of their triple emitter drop-ins, in a 2-18650 cell host*, since it's only rated to 6 volts, while the single mode version can take up to 9 volts. I'm kind of saddened that the Sportacs were designed that way, since it would have been nice to a 2-mode version in the larger host.




My favorite go-to is the Black L2P (pictured in the foreground, fired up on High mode. It has the two-mode, Sportac Triple Nichia 219 (2.7 - 6 volts), installed.
One of the L2Ms has a triple XP-G2 S2 1-mode, installed.
The Gold L2P has a XP-L V5 1-mode, installed. I picked up that drop-in on Illumination Gear.





The L2DE18 (far right), has the single-mode triple Nichia 219 Sportac (2.7 - 9 volts) installed. I haven't noticed any significant difference in output, but the run time will be better, running the 2-cell host, naturally.




uofaengr said:


> I'm eyeing putting together my first light like this. Quite intriguing that I can put together a triple Nichia 18650 setup for about $50 or so. What's the best Solarforce host for one of these and any reason to get a different head? Anyone running 2 18650s in theirs and prefer it?
> 
> I don't know how recently the 2 mode came out, but I'm not sure if I should wait and see if a 3 mode comes out since a lower low would be nice. Don't know if the driver can be changed out on these, but moonlight, LMH would be nice also.



I would be in hog heaven, if Sportac came out with 3-mode versions of their triples. I'd snap those up very quickly .

By default, the L2P comes with a recessed switch, rated to a 3-amp max load (The recessed switch is very handy, if you want to tail stand your light), and the hexagonal head, which helps as an anti-roll feature. It also comes stock, with a color-matched crenelated bezel. I don't care for those, so I switch some of them out with a B6 stainless bezel. For some reason, I really love those. I decided to just leave the color-matched bezels on my Blue, Grey, and Gold L2Ps - for now, anyway.

The L2T that the other poster mentioned, is another favorite of mine, because of the cigar grip; but I prefer the recessed switch, so I've switched out some of them for those. Most of the L2 series lights have interchangeable parts, so you could always put an L2T head on a L2P body, etc., inexpensively, to really customize your light. These hosts are highly modular, and Solarforce have a plethora of accessories and parts, that you can mix and match, to get just the right host, for your needs.

My favorite head on these lights, is the A001 head, found on my first L2N. I think the cooling properties are at least slightly than the other heads; but if you're looking to run your light for long periods, at high output, I wouldn't' recommend a P60 light, at all. That's one of the inherent weaknesses of this size host. They simply were not designed for high output, long-term use. For that, I would recommend a much larger head, with decent cooling fins. The A001 head seems to be kind of hard to come by, these days, anyway.

A big plus of the L2 series lights is their interchangeable parts (with Surefire hosts like the original 6P). I can't attest to that, since I don't own any Surefire lights, yet. If this is true, you can mix and match Surefire P60 parts with the Solarforce L2 hosts.

Some companies, like Oveready, make fantastic cooling heads, which work beautifully, but at a premium price.



















I bought each of these on separate occasions, but never really paid attention to this; but I just realized that none of these drop-ins have markings of any kind on the drop-ins, themselves (although the canisters in which they came, were clearly marked); so I went head and took a Sharpie and properly marked each of them, for future reference.


----------



## scs

david57strat, thanks for the feedback and suggestions. That's a nice collection there btw.


----------



## uofaengr

scs said:


> david57strat, thanks for the feedback and suggestions. That's a nice collection there btw.


Yes that was an excellent post.


----------



## david57strat

scs said:


> david57strat, thanks for the feedback and suggestions. That's a nice collection there btw.





uofaengr said:


> Yes that was an excellent post.


Thanks to both of you guys! I've really enjoyed and appreciated sharing and learning as much as I can while in these forums. It's a great group of people, and I've sure learned a lot, by being here


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Cool collection David!
Just ordered 2 solarforce hosts anyway to accommodate my single led drop-ins. 
I do want my triple in the surefire host because it looks the coolest and I would use that light the most anyway


----------



## recDNA

I just want to verify...these high power drop ins are safe with 2 x CR123A primaries? I'm hoping for an authoritative answer. Maybe I have to write Todd. I forgot I myself argued it wouldn't be safe but I would love to be wrong. I have a triple 219b and I'm trying to get rid of all my li ion batteries.


----------



## Overclocker

XM-L2 cool (nitecore P12):







Sportac triple-nichia 2-mode:


----------



## zs&tas

Nice !
I dont have any nichia......


----------



## david57strat

zs&tas said:


> Nice !
> I dont have any nichia......



Every flashlight enthusiast owes it to him or herself to own at least one nice Nichia light. The tint is just beautiful. Everything looks more natural. It's like having portable version of the sun, in the palm of your hand.


----------



## david57strat

Me+Light=Addiction said:


> Cool collection David!
> Just ordered 2 solarforce hosts anyway to accommodate my single led drop-ins.
> I do want my triple in the surefire host because it looks the coolest and I would use that light the most anyway



Thank you, kindly!

Which two hosts did you end up ordering?

I'd like to, someday, get my hands on a Surefire 6P host, and customize it with a nice triple drop-in, and a decent cooling bezel (something like a Cryos), for a nice high-performance EDC light. I just have a hard time justifying the expense of a Surefire, since they generally don't accommodate the 18650 lithium ion battery (my favorite and most heavily-used flashlight battery, by a wide margin). Evidently, their P1R Peacekeeper model, does, but it's 300 bucks. I just can't wrap my head around that kind of expense for a single, one-trick-pony light, that's not even P60-compatible.


----------



## deadbatteries

This is a great thread, though I didn't read all 790 posts. I have a SF P6 and want to try this dropin, but it is a one mode, 2 X CR123, and I thought I had sworn off primary batteries for environmental reasons. An 18650 won't fit but a single 17670/17650/16650 will (might) and they have the same 3.7 nominal voltage. Do any of those 790 posts talk about a single 3.7V battery and performance? There were a couple posts about the dropin liking two rechargeable batteries, which is not possible with my host.

Any other ideas? Is there a generic extender for more batteries?

TIA for any help, DB


----------



## RobertMM

I have two hosts that use Sportac dropins:
A C2 with XPL-HI LED, paired with 16650 2000mAh cells. Works great.

A 6P with triple Nichia219, bored for 3400mAh 18650. Works great.


----------



## deadbatteries

Thx, MM. Just trying to get an idea if 2 X CR123a = 6v differs much from 1 X 17xx/16xx = 3.7v, as far as brightness goes. Run time doesn't concern me.


----------



## zs&tas

I use my single mode xpg2 triple with 18650, good runtime and brightness, brighter with 2x cr123 but still bright and nice beam .


----------



## recDNA

It's a lot of amps for primaries but it will work. If one primary has lower capacity than the other be ready to duck when it blows.


----------



## ven

WOW lots of reading through there, i decided on a nichia 2 mode(tbh 1 mode is no use for me in work). Been using it for a week or so now and very happy with it. Using an L2T host and OR cryos head at the moment and pondering over another. Dont know if to get another nichia or try the xpg2 triple instead. 




Quad which it replaces for now and is at home . Kind of rotate some lights anyway so no doubt may end up back in work again!



pany BD for fuel, 10a and 3200mah kind of a happy medium cell for me and have a few spare.







For now my works every day use




The 20% is pretty much perfect for most uses, close up type work and with memory is convenient too. 

So xp-g2 or another nichia:thinking: must admit the former is swaying it as the quad is 5000k with xp-g2's, dont have a cool drop in yet other than single LED ones.


----------



## zs&tas

Love my single mode triple g2. Nice white tint, massive hotspot. I dont have any nichia :-( 
Been pondering the dual mode a while now there out.
Great pics as always ven :twothumbs


----------



## ven

Cheers, so the xp-g2 is a nice cool tint, pretty much a perfect white type? I did not realise you could get a dual mode at 1st but was still going to hit the buy button. Luckily i clocked it as 100% even though its only 600lm , is too much for work(generally) . I can say the nichia to my eyes seems around 4500k , nice rendition and works great with cables/wires . As this next one will be for home use and another L2T or cooly, i may just go for the change and get an xp-g2 one.

So to feed the cu cryos


----------



## BLUE LED

I really like the Sportac P60 XP-L HI 6V dual output module. It goes really well with my Oveready Surefire 6P collection.


----------



## peter yetman

kyhunter1 said:


> Guys, the opening's on the MD2 and VME head's can be easily widened. All it takes is a little dremel work, and then some very fine 300 grit autobody sand paper to smooth it out. Then re-blacken with a industrial sharpie marker, or some of birchwood caseys aluminum black metal finish and your good to go.




Just what I wanted to know, thank you, KY.

P


----------



## ven

Got the 2 mode xpg2 flavour in the other day. Not tried it out yet....




Really like the nichia so more of a change of tint with this one, nearly got the neutral x60+ , but the starting in high killed it for me. I find 20% spot on for most uses, so Sportac it was.


----------



## Jauno

Anyone Sportac user found that drop-in has undocumented low battery voltage warning just like some Eagletac models? 
"When 18650 li-ion battery falls below 2.9V, the LED will flash once every 30 seconds to remind you that the battery is almost out".

My newly arrived 3 x Nichia unit has it and problem is that unit starts warning too early. At high mode after ~25 minutes of operation and low mode after ~3 hours.
Warning starts when there is about 60% of runtime left. Tested with new Eagletac 3400mAh battery and Solarforce host with all contacts clean.
Drop-in still continues to produce light for the rest of runtime. If battery voltage under load is really 2.9V or below it shouldn´t work very long.


----------



## zs&tas

Can anyone give me the top lens end diameter and then the tail end diameter of these units please ?


----------



## ven

If no one gets back , i will get it for you tomorrow as both mine are in work. Are the p60's pretty much the same size anyway, other that slight design changes on the body. Never had any fitting issues anyway in various hosts. Is it a particular host in question?


----------



## Dave D

zs&tas said:


> Can anyone give me the top lens end diameter and then the tail end diameter of these units please ?



The SF compatible version (which will also fit in Solarforce hosts) is 26.3mm diameter at the lens end and 18.7mm diameter at the battery end.


----------



## ven

Dave to the rescue


----------



## zs&tas

Dave D said:


> The SF compatible version (which will also fit in Solarforce hosts) is 26.3mm diameter at the lens end and 18.7mm diameter at the battery end.


Legend thanks ! 

I have a cheap light pooped on me, I wondered if I could get a triple dual mode to drop in , looks like it might. Instead of soldering in a new led on the existing pill.


----------



## troutpool

Has anyone used a Sportac triple in a Malkoff host, like the MD2 or MD3? Any reason they would not be compatible?


----------



## Illum

I bought the XP-L HI two-mode to replace my XM-L2 single mode and honestly I was disappointed. both are Neutral white but the XP-L's output was lackluster and appears the reflector used was incompatible, further the high and low was not significantly separated... not as much as the XP-G2 two mode dropin. Only advantage is that on low it sips power and on high out throws the XM-L2.


----------



## vadimax

Faulty switch or undocumented drop-in behavior?

Noticed my L2T SS with Nichia Triple P60 started to blink or turn off. First idea was a faulty switch, but then I checked battery voltage and it was 3.075V. Now I am charging the battery. Will be sad if the problem persists. Will have to find a new switch.


----------



## ven

vadimax said:


> Faulty switch or undocumented drop-in behavior?
> 
> Noticed my L2T SS with Nichia Triple P60 started to blink or turn off. First idea was a faulty switch, but then I checked battery voltage and it was 3.075V. Now I am charging the battery. Will be sad if the problem persists. Will have to find a new switch.






Sounds like a warning of low voltage by your description vad, 3.075v then under load will drop it under 3v and cause to blink.


----------



## ven

Reg switch, sure you get a spare with the L2T iirc, also just make sure secure as over time of removing tail cap, can loosen and simply just need a nip up with circlip / needle nose pliers(or alike),


----------



## vadimax

Still charging


----------



## vadimax

Yes, that was low voltage, not a switch problem.


----------



## ven

Good stuff


----------



## sygyzy

Was looking for a Nichia triple P60 drop in and after days of researching I went with SporTac. I just installed it yesterday and couldn't believe the build quality. I like the spring too - looks really sturdy plus a nice flat disc for contact. My film canister case says it's a XM-L but there's a little bit of text that says it's a Nichia. 

I ordered the latter and since I've been out of the flashlight game for a while, my eyes can't really tell the difference. The light is quite white. How can I tell that I really have a Nichia drop in and XM-L?

Also, the two brightness levels claim to be 20% and 100% but when I switch between them, they seem really close in brightness. Maybe 80 and 100. Is this a bug?

Lastly, in all my bodies - 2 different Solarforce and a Surefire C2, the switching is really inconsistent. Sometimes it takes 3 on/off's to switch between the two modes. Any advice?


----------



## vadimax

I use an L2T SS from Solarforce. To select a mode I do half-presses from off (the switch is forward clicky). When I see the necessary brightness I just turn a half-press into full-press. Done 

I use 18650GA unprotected and modes are obviously differ in brightness. Make sure your battery is capable of high current to provide necessary power for the high mode.

P.S.: Just checked mine with a DMM. Low current is 0.4A, high current is 1.956A. 20% and 97.8%. Battery voltage is 3.74V. Perfect


----------



## ven

I would make sure the cell has proper contact(length wise). Depending on the host(solarforce and surefire are quite different i have found) and require little "tweaks". These can be using an extra spring(larger one that sits at the base around the bottom of the drop in) or using a longer cell(some of my surefire's have had to have a magnet on the end of the cell to aid contact, so when shook it keeps in contact with p60.

20% and 100% should be noticeable, so the obvious would be to make sure cell voltage is good. 

Its not unusual to have different info on a case, mine have had nichia stickers on the case(goes to get a pic)




The last triple i got was a dual mode nichia, but tint was way off(too cool and would put it 5500k ish). Long story cut short, was returned, the rest of the dual modes were the same so sportac have messed up somewhere. Ended up with a single mode nichia this time which is not ideal but i needed the 4500k tint i am used to with the sportacs. So it now resides in my cooly which is fine being a beefy host and fed on 26650 food.








You can easy remove the little internal silver ring that unscrews , the optics will easily lift out(take care not to scratch or put finger prints over it) and take a pic of LED's. Or from what you see, look on the net for a pic of the nichia to compare to.


----------



## ven

3 sportac line up, xp-g2/219c 4000k 2 mode and 219b single mode




Been using the 219c 4000k quite a bit in work so brought home and using my 4th sportac which is a 2 mode 219b, just to break it up! Got to love the sportac triples


----------



## ven

Not been bumped for a while, big fan of these sportacs.................after all $30 or so for a triple nichia is hard to beat IMO. Added another 219c 4000k, 
From L-219c 4000k 2 mode/xp-g2 2 mode/219b single mode/219c 4000k 2 mode. 




My other 219b 2 mode is a daily work horse, dropped many times and still perfect




So far 5 sportac triples..............i must like them


----------



## vadimax

Will never reach that number, but ordered another Nichia one. Little discount at NKON pushed me to employ an empty host


----------



## ven

vadimax said:


> Will never reach that number, but ordered another Nichia one. Little discount at NKON pushed me to employ an empty host




 Which flavour 219 vad, B or C? If you decide(if not already) flashaholics has the 219c 4000k in(shows as just 219 dual mode).


----------



## vadimax

ven said:


> Which flavour 219 vad, B or C? If you decide(if not already) flashaholics has the 219c 4000k in(shows as just 219 dual mode).



With 900 LED lm and 676 ANSI FL-1 I guess it is 219B.


----------



## ven

vadimax said:


> With 900 LED lm and 676 ANSI FL-1 I guess it is 219B.




Yes that is the 219b specs, however that is also shown on flashaholics and i received the 219c 4000k. Not sure, but it does seem sportac have sent out some different types. The one i returned a while back was labelled 219b but certainly not, so i got the 219b single mode which was in stock(perfect CT/tint). Months later i got an email showing stock, i ordered my preferred dual mode(20% gets me through most of the time ). I do like the 219c 4000k, having a different tint(little yellow instead of a little rosy) just gives me something a little different to use.


----------



## erehwyrevekool

I like my single mode 219b 4500K very much!


----------



## vadimax

ven said:


> Yes that is the 219b specs, however that is also shown on flashaholics and i received the 219c 4000k. Not sure, but it does seem sportac have sent out some different types. The one i returned a while back was labelled 219b but certainly not, so i got the 219b single mode which was in stock(perfect CT/tint). Months later i got an email showing stock, i ordered my preferred dual mode(20% gets me through most of the time ). I do like the 219c 4000k, having a different tint(little yellow instead of a little rosy) just gives me something a little different to use.



Finally my drop-in has arrived. Well, it turned out to be a 219C emitter. Web page said nothing, but the box itself has a clear 219C marking and tint is definitely on the yellow side. Perhaps, they have shifted to the C entirely.

And one more moment: the beam is less floody now.


----------



## ven

At first I was a little unsure, but the more time spent with it , the more I liked it. Defo towards yellow, but nothing like my XP- L2 easywhite!! Seems a little brighter over the 219b, both I enjoy using. Nice to have choices


----------



## vadimax

ven said:


> At first I was a little unsure, but the more time spent with it , the more I liked it. Defo towards yellow, but nothing like my XP- L2 easywhite!! Seems a little brighter over the 219b, both I enjoy using. Nice to have choices



It might look a bit brighter because of a more focused beam I guess.


----------



## ven

I am sure the lumens are higher though, the 219c 4000k can be pushed more than the 219b................sure they have a lower vf.


----------



## Bimmerboy

Been wanting to ask ya'll this for the last couple years or more.

When these drop-ins were still a fairly new thing, I bought two different models; a single mode XM-L w/reflector that's been great, and gets a fair amount of use to this day, and a two mode Nichia triple that mysteriously stopped working after a few uses. No user error, was using the correct battery voltage, but I never got around to requesting warranty service.

Anway, I'd love to get this thing back in business as it was great the few times I got to use it. Has anyone replaced the driver, or done other mods on these?

Most high quality triples are a bit overpriced IMO, so it'd be cool to fix the Sportac.


----------



## vadimax

I guess it will be kind of problematic: not sure about back then, but not these drop-ins come potted (glued with an epoxy resin or whatever it is.

And I hope this is not a flat top battery issue


----------



## ven

Would check contacts first, maybe try in another host. Tough one to diagnose really. Maybe contact eagtac and send in, can't see any issue even if out of warranty. Might just be a small cost(may ship a new one ).
With the plastic polarity protection, on a couple of mine I simply snipped off ,so I could use flat tops. Of course there is a risk! Have to make sure cell is correct orientation.


----------



## Bimmerboy

No flat tops, Vadimax. Only used it with 2 X SF123's in a Z2. Made sure to order the Surefire model as opposed to the Solarforce. The positive spring is cockeyed, tilting the contact plate, so it may have grounded out somewhere under battery pressure. Should've contacted the vendor, but time goes fast, and it's now the better half of 2017. Will give it a shot though, Ven!... haha.


----------



## hjkl

I also had a triple Nichia fail. Never used high or dropped it. Just stopped working.

Edit: NVM, turns out the switch died - my first McClicky to fail. Also, didn't realize I necro'd this thread, sorry. I'm going to blame it on lack of sleep :tired:


----------



## ven

Early xmas present came in, maybe took a week tops from illumination gear(very impressive as always). 






Pro xhp35 HI neutral 2 mode




Next to a malkoff.............yes it fits MD2




Plastic ring snipped off to allow flat top use(of course take care to not put cell in wrong way!)





Interestingly, it does not like 16650(updated bellow) so no good in a surefire thats not been bored. I did expect it to kick out a bright light, just not the max. It blinks and comes on what looks to be the low level mode. No mode change allowed, always blinks and uses low setting. Tried out in the c2 with 2x18350 10a cells and works perfect, mode selection is there and a nice bright 100% output. Tried in MD2 with a 10a and again works as should, decided on a 30Q though. 

Edit update- Works fine with 2x 16340 cells and also 16650 in the M2. The difference with the 6p and M2 is switches, the M2 has a 10a clicky, the 6p standard twisty. So it appears so far to be the twisty UI causing the blinking. 16650 do work!!!!





Beam even with the narrow head is fine, cant do a direct comparison but nothing that noticeable. Hot spot fine and spill broad enough, so for now the MD2 is its home. Does not like the hi/lo ring but not needed anyway(flickers). 

Overall initial impressions are very good, nice intense hot spot, broad spill, plenty bright for most tasks on the 13% level(around 250 ish). 100% is very impressive as to be expected, good overall beam. Colour temp to my eyes seems closer to 4000k than 5000k. 
Just done a side by side with the ZL sc600 HI 4500k and the ZL looks white next to it. Defo now putting it at 4000k ish temp.


----------



## ven

ZL xhp35 HI 4500k




M2 xhp35 HI sportac neutral white





Sportac more intense hot spot, ZL broader spill..............Sportac looks a little deeper and has SMO reflector, the ZL very slight OP and a few mm shallower.


----------



## knucklegary

Mark, Nice beam shot comparisions!


----------



## ven

Cheers, just rough and ready pics to give an idea. Not had chance to stretch its legs yet. Hopefully over the weekend.


----------



## vadimax

ven said:


> Cheers, just rough and ready pics to give an idea. Not had chance to stretch its legs yet. Hopefully over the weekend.



I wonder will UR16650ZTA be enough for this drop-in?


----------



## ven

vadimax said:


> I wonder will UR16650ZTA be enough for this drop-in?



Not sure what output difference it makes over 18650 high drain(no way of measuring) , but as long as not protected 16650, this drop in works on 100% level(maybe get 90% of it). But 16650 works with this drop in, can not recommend its use as sportac recommend 10a cell.

I am going to use 16650 for now, will see how it goes over the next week or so. Will see how much V/ mah it eats when used on walks. 

A side note, I also use 16650 cells in my other standard body surefires. Be the p60’s sportacs, p60vn etc with no issues . I simply won’t get the max that I would with high drains. Also I don’t use in anger, most uses are 30% or less with the odd 100% blip.


----------



## peter yetman

Are all the Nichia versions of these 219c now, or are there still b's out there?
Thanks.
P


----------



## id30209

They’re now C’s. 219B had input voltage of 2ish-9V and 219C has 2ish-6V. That’s how you can tell which one is inside


----------



## ven

I would hazard a guess at 219c. Cleverly they just put 219 on the case! Last couple I had from Flashaholics are 219c. Sure they have confirmed it as well. Sportac did not inform them afaik either. They are nice P, just not the rosy we get from the 219b. More toward yellow side to my eyes, nothing like the xpl2 yellow though. 

Although not nichia, the neutral xhp35 HI is nice, slight golden to the “tint”. In ways it’s like an m61 on steroids, around 4000k.

Could ask flashalolics if they can see for any old stock, also worth dropping illumination gear a message to see if they can get their hands on 219b. Never know! Shipping is fast and a reasonable $15. I bet their xpg2 4000k sportac is a winner. I have the EDC+ with the said, it’s very easy/nice on the eye(think Malkoff neutral 4k in a triple).


----------



## ven

id30209 said:


> They’re now C’s. 219B had input voltage of 2ish-9V and 219C has 2ish-6V. That’s how you can tell which one is inside



I thought the 6v was for dual mode and 9v for single mode, I have 219b in the 6v and 9v. My 219c are both 6v but those are dual mode. Don’t have any 219c single mode sportacs .


----------



## id30209

They had some models of B in both options (6 & 9V)during transition to new 6V driver. Regarding single or dual mode i can’t tell for sure but i belive it’s the same.


----------



## peter yetman

I'm on a B kick at the moment, so I'll take your advice and call around.
Funnily enough, I had a Triple nichia EDC+ in a Malkoff MD1. But it disappeared in the waste dump that is Mrs. Yeti's bag, never to be seen again.
P


----------



## ven

I would be looking for that P, even if it means distracting mrs yeti with a new bag.........she will have to empty it to swap over  you know, transfer all the *beep* from one bag to the next haha(that’s what rach does anyway ).


----------



## P220C

Do the Sportac triple Nichia drop-ins have low-voltage protection?


----------

